# National Football League



## ekim68

*Rules proposal passes on 28-4 vote*

The NFL owners voted to change an element in the overtime rule, giving the team that loses the coin toss at the start of overtime to get a possession if the coin-toss winning team scores a field goal with the first possession.

The proposal passed 28-4. As it is written, the rules change applies just for the postseason, but the owners also decided to discuss adopting the changes for the regular season at their next meeting, in May in Dallas.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5022064

(And remember the draft is in a few weeks. Have any favorites that might be drafted? )


----------



## ekim68

Just a heads up about the draft this week...:up:



> Offensive tackles look like hot commodities in the first 10 picks. Rams probably will select Oklahoma quarterback Sam Bradford with the No. 1 choice.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...mostviewed+(L.A.+Times+-+Most+Viewed+Stories)


----------



## ekim68

*Roethlisberger suspended for six games*

The NFL suspended Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback Ben Roethlisberger for the first six games of next season for violating the league's personal conduct policy, the league announced Wednesday.

http://views.washingtonpost.com/the...rger-decision-could-be-near.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## ekim68

*Bradford drafted No. 1 in NFL*

http://www.upi.com/Sports_News/2010/04/22/Bradford-drafted-No-1-in-NFL/UPI-72041271984514/


----------



## ekim68

Woo hoo.....One of our Ducks got picked in the second round...:up:  By the Browns who also took Colt McCoy in the 3rd round..

http://insider.espn.go.com/nfl/draft/teams/_/team/cle/year/2010/cleveland-browns

(Interesting that Pete Carroll now with Seattle didn't pick the safety he coached at USC with his second pick... )


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL Preseason Power Rankings (5 web pages by Peter King SI)

*After busy offseason in the NFL, here is an early look at how the 32 teams stack up now.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Lockout looks inevitable.

*When DeMaurice Smith was elected president of the NFLPA in March 2009, there was a pronounced surprise that the replacement for the late Gene Upshaw wasn't an ex-player but a former U.S. attorney. Now a little more than a year into his tenure, Smith is preparing for a lockout when the CBA expires after next season.*

-- Tom


----------



## wacor

Lions president gets nailed for a DUI

The talk of the town is what will the NFL do to penalize him

One loon said they should lose a draft pick


----------



## ekim68

I say make him live in downtown Detroit until the next draft...


----------



## wacor

ekim68 said:


> I say make him live in downtown Detroit until the next draft...


:up:


----------



## ekim68

We lost a good person today. Remember Air Coryell?

Coryell founding father of passing game


----------



## lotuseclat79

Twenty questions to contemplate as 2010 season comes into focus.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Only in our country...

Titans sue Lane Kiffin, USC for poaching assistant

On the other hand, I wonder how long Kiffin will be at USC? He's not making any friends yet...


----------



## ekim68

This will be an interesting soap opera...

Bengals reach deal with TO



> A year after they were featured on HBO's "Hard Knocks," the Bengals have scripted their own reality show.
> 
> T.O. and Ocho. Two self-conscious stars, one NFL team.
> 
> How will they fit? How will it work? Which receiver will provide most of the drama?


----------



## ekim68

Good for Brett, his body is getting too old...

Brett Favre tells Minnesota Vikings he will not play in 2010


----------



## wacor

You mean he finally notified them. Last I heard this afternoon was he had told some players but not the team officially.

I can not stand this show boat Favre

He may be one of the most overrated qbs of all time. 

Oh crap sorry. This is not in CD


----------



## ekim68

Anyone else keeping up with this? This is a good article...

Sally Jenkins: Coach Mike Shanahan is testing Albert Haynesworth's loyalty more than his fitness


----------



## wacor

according to the news this am Childress said Favre still has not officially told the team anything.

unbelievable


----------



## ekim68

Yeah, it looks like Brett is flip flopping again.... It's gonna be weird seeing McNabb as a *******, though..


----------



## ekim68

Rice, Smith lead star-studded Class of 2010

It's tonight...:up:


----------



## lotuseclat79

The unlikely story of how Jerry Rice got into football.

*Yesterday, Jerry Rice was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame. But did you know that if it weren't for him playing hooky from school one day during his sophomore year of high school that Rice might never have even played football? It's true. Listen to Rice tell the story himself in this podcast.*

-- Tom


----------



## Animeaz

O I thought this was English football. I must watch NFL one day.


----------



## Littlefield

> LenDale White has been in Denver a few days and he's already making his presence felt. Nobody's still quite sure what to expect from him on the field, but when it comes to working a camera phone and rookie hazing, well, LenDale's a Pro Bowler.
> 
> His latest masterwork: Tim Tebow's new haircut courtesy of his veteran Broncos teammates. It's as if Friar Tuck got a fade and was suddenly fond of the chinstrap beard. Except that Friar Tuck wasn't nearly as close to God as Tebow. Or as ESPN's Adam Schefter astutely noted via Twitter: "Think about it this way, @THEREAL_LENDALE: Most people thought T2 wore a halo anyway, and now it's just official."


http://backporch.fanhouse.com/2010/08/07/tim-tebow-victim-of-rookie-hazing-gets-fantastic-haircut


----------



## ekim68

The 'on again', 'off again', is 'on again'...

Brett Favre says he couldn't give up on one more chance to win the Super Bowl with Vikings


----------



## valis

I'll lay 10:1 right now he doesn't finish the season. Dunno why, I'm thinking achilles tendon on this one..shades of Marino, I reckon.....


----------



## ekim68

I read where three of his Viking team mates went to visit him, after the coach did within the last month. Kind of tells you what they think of their other QB's...


----------



## wacor

He really should have retired on a high note. He is way over rated. He wears down as the season goes and then typically makes a stupid play in the playoffs. He is better than what they have with their other qb's but unless they rest him a lot and get a bye in the playoffs they will take another tumble.

I think they would have been smarter to try to get Donovan McNab. But hey it makes for good meat to chew on


----------



## [email protected]

Any chance that there is anyone in here thats not playing TSGs Fantasty football with us and would like to. We have 7 teams and we have to have 8.


----------



## Laura87

wacor said:


> I think they would have been smarter to try to get Donovan McNab. But hey it makes for good meat to chew on


I have to comment on this - I would follow Donovan McNabb to any team, (or anywhere, pardon me I just drooled) that makes me a Redskins fan this year (after the Jets of course)


----------



## ekim68

Probably a Syracuse fan, eh Laura?


----------



## ekim68

I don't know what to think about this: 

Commissioner says owners want 18-game schedule

How many games is enough? How complicated do the playoffs have to become? Is this making a mockery of the earlier traditional years? How do we pick and choose our heroes?  (It's bad enough that the players change teams almost every year.. )


----------



## wacor

Might sound crazy but I would make it 20 games and make two halves with a month or so off between halves for the guys to heal. That is quite a beating on the body to play 18 games in 19 weeks. There is already enough evidence of what the current schedule does to a players body after they retire.


----------



## ekim68

Troy Polamalu's hair insured for $1M


----------



## ekim68

USA TODAY'S NFL power rankings


----------



## ekim68

I don't think this guy was ever Pro stuff, but USC made him look good....

Will Matt Leinart ever play in the NFL again?


----------



## ekim68

Well that didn't last long...

ESPN: Former Cardinals QB Matt Leinart lands with Texans


----------



## valis

yeah, I saw that.......surprised that that Kubiak took him in.....dude doesn't have a strong enough arm to play in the NFL.


Then again, neither did Kubiak.....


----------



## ekim68

This is a big deal, IMO, and about time...:up: Not that I'm a Jet fan, but he's one of the best right now, so he should be on the field...:up:

Revis signs 4-year deal, returns to Jets


----------



## ekim68

George Blanda, Hall of Fame Football Player, Dies at 83

We'll probably never see another one like him as he played until he was 48 years old...


----------



## ekim68

Well it looks like it's in motion....

NFL gives union 18-game proposal


----------



## wacor

I think this is more a bargaining tool for the owners. They still get a lot of money either way. I think the only thing that would change is concessions since pre season tickets cost the same if I am not mistaken. And not all teams have rights to the concessions. 

If they go to 18 weeks I think there would have to be a couple of bye weeks. Maybe even three or a period where there is a 2-3 break for all teams. Plus they will have to up the numbers allowed on a team. That is just a brutal season for those guys to make it thru.


----------



## ekim68

Gonna break some records I suppose....Probably all seasonal records and maybe all time...


----------



## lotuseclat79

Analyzing Hard Hits on the Football Field.



> *New data on the frequency and location of head impacts could shed light on the causes of brain injury.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking hits: This Riddell football helmet is equipped with six accelerometers in its liner. The red circles show where the accelerometers go. The sensors measure the acceleration of the head and transmit the data to a computer for analysis. Credit: Riddell


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

I have to tell you that I was waiting for the MNF guys to name the school from where this guy came from, but alas I did not...I only heard about the three ex-Florida players starting... (We need to get the ESPN guys a studio on the northwest coast... )

Patrick Chung blocks two kicks, returns INT for score as Tom Brady gets 100th win


----------



## valis

what about how they scored?

1 kickoff return
1 rushing
1 passing
1 blocked field goal
1 interception return.

Pretty sure that 5 touchdowns have never been scored in that particular configuration before.


----------



## ekim68

Looks like Brett has another receiver to throw to. Randy Moss was traded back to the Vikings..

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nfl/news/story?id=5653186


----------



## wacor

looks like you can count on the Pats being a big contender for a long time with all these draft picks stockpiled. Unless they trade some of them which is not always a given. No salary cap this year but you still have to prepare for one whenever they play next year or after if there is a strike


----------



## ekim68

In a losing effort Favre set a couple more records. I don't think these will ever be beat....(Wait a minute, I forgot about the longer seasons coming.. )



> For Favre and the stagnant Vikings' offense, the first sign of a pulse came late in the third quarter. Favre passed a once unfathomable 70,000 career passing yards on that drive, then lofted a perfect fade to Moss, who caught in stride the 37-yard touchdown. This marked Favre's 500th career touchdown pass.


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/12/sports/football/12jets.html?hpw


----------



## [email protected]

wacor said:


> looks like you can count on the Pats being a big contender for a long time with all these draft picks stockpiled. Unless they trade some of them which is not always a given. No salary cap this year but you still have to prepare for one whenever they play next year or after if there is a strike


a strike??????


----------



## wacor

still would be pretty hard to beat because the guy never missed a game. That is more remarkable than what Cal Ripkin did IMO


----------



## valis

[email protected] said:


> a strike??????


yup. From what I've read recently, I'd put the 2011 season chances of happening at somewhere between slim and none, and slim is eyeing the door.


----------



## ekim68

What do you think? Does the guy have it anymore? The Vikings didn't think so...

Titans stand behind Randy Moss move



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- The Tennessee Titans don't feel like they took a chance claiming Randy Moss off the waiver wire.
> 
> They think they got lucky and hit the lottery.


----------



## lotuseclat79

How Should You Launch a Ball to Achieve the Greatest Distance?.



> *Physics gives a precise answer, at least in an ideal setting*


IMHO, what was left out of the article is the force with which a ball is either kicked (or thrown as a counter example).

If the ball is kicked or thrown at less than a 45 degree angle, but with greater force - then it can travel a further distance under certain conditions. It has to have an initial impact or release force greater than that used to launch at a 45 degree angle, at an angle less than 45 degrees but x amount of greater force necessary to do the job.

As a high school athlete, I entered a summer competition to throw a softball - I went last and won the first place trophy. I had observed most of the competitors throwing the ball at a 45 degree angle. I remembered my high school physics well remembering that greater force (enough to cover a greater distance against the force of gravity) at less an angle might work if I could give the throw enough force to do the job - and it worked. I had thrown the softball a measured distance of 109 yards. Since I was taller than the other competitors and a runup was allowed like a javelin throw, I used my height as leverage after the runup like a javelin thrower to supply the extra force with a javelin thrower's follow through being careful not to go over the line from which the throw was measured.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

"Turn Out the Lights, the Party's Over"...................

Don Meredith, Cosell's Foil, Dies at 72

RIP Dandy Don.........


----------



## valis

aw, man....dandy don.......gonna miss that guy.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Last night, Tom Brady put on a clinic for the New York Jets. The balance of the offensive attack was incredible. The shift in and out of substitutions, did not help the Jets crack the Pats offense. Wow, that was impressive Brady - keep it up!

The party was clearly over (RIP Dandy Don) at the end of the 1st quarter for the Jets!

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

And the beat goes on...................

Redskins suspend Haynesworth, possibly ending D.C. tenure



> The Washington Redskins may have voted Albert Haynesworth out for good.
> 
> The team suspended the defensive lineman, a lightning rod for controversy all season, without pay for the final four games of the season.
> 
> With a 5-7 record, there's little chance the Redskins will reach the postseason, so Haynesworth may have played his final game for the Burgundy and Gold less than two years after signing a seven-year, $100 million contract with $41 million guaranteed in 2009.


----------



## ekim68

I guess this is one way to extend Favre's streak....

Metrodome roof collapses; Giants-Vikings moved to Detroit



> The roof of the Metrodome -- where the Minnesota Vikings play their home games -- collapsed early Sunday under heavy snow that blitzed the area over the weekend. And the NFL was forced to move the Vikings' already-postponed game vs. the New York Giants out of Minnesota.
> 
> The NFL moved the game to Detroit, where it will be played at 7:20 p.m. ET on Monday. The league will distribute free tickets to the game at the Ford Field box office on Monday.


----------



## wacor

ekim68 said:


> I guess this is one way to extend Favre's streak....
> 
> Metrodome roof collapses; Giants-Vikings moved to Detroit


Anybody with a ticket to the game in MN gets preferred seats. Not that in this weather hardly any will come. Those who went to the Detroit game get in but it is first come first serve. The rest of the tickets you have to get at the box office starting at 9am. No telly except for MN and NY


----------



## ekim68

First they have to move the game and deny their true fans, and then no TV for the rest of the country...Nice marketing NFL..

BTW there's a cool video of the roof caving in, I'll try and find it...


----------



## valis

you guys see this? Hope they bounce Alosi out of the league.


----------



## wacor

valis said:


> you guys see this? Hope they bounce Alosi out of the league.


I imagine he will get some form of a suspension

A question.... Is that wide white stripe not out of bounds?????


----------



## valis

yeah, but it was on a punt......you frequently see those guys forced out of bounds on those plays.....


----------



## wacor

once out of bounds you can not come back on the field as I recall. Or is that offense only?


----------



## ekim68

You can come back on the field, just can't be the first to touch the ball.


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> First they have to move the game and deny their true fans, and then no TV for the rest of the country...Nice marketing NFL..
> 
> BTW there's a cool video of the roof caving in, I'll try and find it...


Found it:


----------



## wacor

Gonna be a real interesting night in Detroit at the Vikings vs Giants game

And not in a good way. 

Lets check the facts

1. It is cold as hell outside and the wind is blowing mightily
2. Anybody at yesterdays Lions game can get in for free
3. Anybody who had a ticket to the game in MN gets in for free
4. People lined up during the night and 25,000 tickets were given away this morning (and twice as many could have been given out)

That makes it roughly 175,000 potential tickets that are out there.

Now obviously not all that many are going to come from MN but thus far the reports are there are at least 3 charter planes bringing people in.

At the local level there are over 90,000 tickets out there potentially

Now considering the place seats 66,000 I think it is safe to say there are going to be some very pissed off people waiting in the cold to get into the game and several thousand will be turned away. Many who sat in line during the night. 

As I said this should be very interesting


----------



## Wino

ekim68 said:


> Found it:


This is an annual happening, no??

Watched another longer version of the collapse - one comment hit my funny bone:

"This collapse has all the hallmarks of an AL Queda terrorist attack. Invade﻿ Iran now!"

Thank the gods Bush isn't still in office..


----------



## wacor

Wino said:


> This is an annual happening, no??
> 
> Watched another longer version of the collapse - one comment hit my funny bone:
> 
> "This collapse has all the hallmarks of an AL Queda terrorist attack. Invade﻿ Iran now!"
> 
> Thank the gods Bush isn't still in office..




and yes I believe it happened there before and I know for sure the Lions old stadium had a similar collapse about 20 years ago. Not surprising if you ever get on one of those roofs. Which I was able to do about 15 years ago. Still got a piece of the roof in fact. Not any thicker than a piece of cardboard


----------



## Wino

wacor said:


> and yes I believe it happened there before and I know for sure the Lions old stadium had a similar collapse about 20 years ago. Not surprising if you ever get on one of those roofs. Which I was able to do about 15 years ago. Still got a piece of the roof in fact. Not any thicker than a piece of cardboard


Why anyone would finance and build or insure an inflatable dome roof north of Laredo, Texas or Miami, Florida is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## wacor

Wino said:


> Why anyone would finance and build or insure an inflatable dome roof north of Laredo, Texas or Miami, Florida is beyond my comprehension.


beats me

they work pretty well on smaller scales but it is just a matter of time before one of these collapses with a stadium full. that will be the end of em I would expect


----------



## valis

297 and done.......

still going to have to tip my hat to him.....don't think he should have come back this year, and I believe I stated that I wasn't going to be surprised if this ended in injury......hate to have the last pass of his career be a pick, but that is certainly what it's looking like.


----------



## valis

now this is plain funny, but I don't know about the validity of it yet......believe it to be true, however.

farve start hawking merch about streak


----------



## valis

good. And fair, IMO.

Alosi banned for season, fined 25k.

At the very least, he will feel the fine. Not quite the same as the token gestures handed out to the players. And I also think it's indicative that this fine is the from the Jets; the NFL has yet to drop their hammer.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> good. And fair, IMO.
> 
> Alosi banned for season, fined 25k.
> 
> At the very least, he will feel the fine. Not quite the same as the token gestures handed out to the players. And I also think it's indicative that this fine is the from the Jets; the NFL has yet to drop their hammer.


Hi oh kindered spirit 

Hmmmm..Such is the life of the NFL..Still evolving

Seahawks are tied with the Rams and not doing well...Still remain at the top and sharing the lead...What will be our fate this year?

Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## valis

well, I know where my Donkey's are ending up........cellar bound. Maybe the worst season in 45 years or so....

Best case scenario, IMO, as I live near Houston nowadays..........the Texans lose out, can Kubiak, and the Donkey's hire him up to work again with Elway, who is being rumored to move into the front office of Denver...........

Dunno about the Elway move, but I support the Kubiak move.

And mind you, I still think that Elway (a.k.a. the Biffster) is the best QB ever to play the position....but he has spent a few years, shall we say, behind stained-glass windows, if one is to believe the rumors.

And no, I don't mean in church.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> well, I know where my Donkey's are ending up........cellar bound. Maybe the worst season in 45 years or so....
> 
> Best case scenario, IMO, as I live near Houston nowadays..........the Texans lose out, can Kubiak, and the Donkey's hire him up to work again with Elway, who is being rumored to move into the front office of Denver...........
> 
> Dunno about the Elway move, but I support the Kubiak move.
> 
> And mind you, I still think that Elway (a.k.a. the Biffster) is the best QB ever to play the position....but he has spent a few years, shall we say, behind stained-glass windows, if one is to believe the rumors.
> 
> And no, I don't mean in church.


Elway went out with a bang which I wish of all great Quarterbacks


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> 297 and done.......
> 
> still going to have to tip my hat to him.....don't think he should have come back this year, and I believe I stated that I wasn't going to be surprised if this ended in injury......hate to have the last pass of his career be a pick, but that is certainly what it's looking like.


I think that 297 is a record that will stand for a very long time in spite of the NFL considering an 18 game schedule...Kind of like Joe Dimaggio's record game hitting streak....


----------



## Littlefield

Wow what a game last nite :up: Shame that it had to end that way for Houston and Schaub who had to endure so many dropped passes and almost won.


----------



## valis

you know, that's sort of funny.....I live down here in Houston, and as such, here some rather odd stats. Heard today that this year, they are the highest scoring team in the NFL in the second half. Last year, they were for the first half. Put the two together, kerblammo, great team. 

Obviously ain't happening though. I think what's best is that they lose out, can Koobs and Schaub, and those two migrate on up to Denver.


----------



## valis

Look, I like Mike Shanahan as much as the next guy; he won two rings for Denver, but nowadays, benching Mcnabb for the rest of the _season_ and stating that he can't guarantee that he will be there next year, I'm pretty sure he's slipped a gear or three in the past decade.

just sayin', that's all.


----------



## wacor

valis said:


> Look, I like Mike Shanahan as much as the next guy; he won two rings for Denver, but nowadays, benching Mcnabb for the rest of the _season_ and stating that he can't guarantee that he will be there next year, I'm pretty sure he's slipped a gear or three in the past decade.
> 
> just sayin', that's all.


Or he is really smart and this is his way of getting fired

The owner is not exactly a really great guy to work for eh??


----------



## valis

wacor, this is one of the biggest misfires in NFL history.....benching McNabb is about the largest mistake Shanny could make, outside of the nepotism of hiring his son to be OC.

McNabb will be in Minnesota next year, Shanny will continue to pilot the Skins into the ground, and I've no clue where his son will end up......all told, what a wonderful fiasco.


----------



## wacor

McNabb is toast

His strength was in his athleticism and not just his arm

How old is he now??


----------



## valis

Old enough to be in his prime. 

Mark it read here first; McNabb to Minnesota.


----------



## wacor

valis said:


> Old enough to be in his prime.
> 
> Mark it read here first; McNabb to Minnesota.


He is beyond his prime for his type of ability

The reason Farve made it that far is he had a rocket for an arm.

McNabb was more like Vick who got more from his mobility

Not that I am complaining because I could use the Vikings being lousy longer


----------



## ekim68

Seems to me that Shanahan is doing business thinking instead of Snyder...They have a right to drop McNabb's pay after dismissal and with Hainsworth going out the door the franchise could maybe make some money...:up:


----------



## ekim68

A very good game right now...Green Bay at New England and both teams are holding their own, especially the nose tackles on both teams...:up: Man, they make those guys big....


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> A very good game right now...Green Bay at New England and both teams are holding their own, especially the nose tackles on both teams...:up: Man, they make those guys big....


Dude, how about that run by Connolly? 

rumblin', bumblin', stumblin'.....................


----------



## ekim68

That was the play of his football career....:up: Gonna keep his grandkids entertained for eons...


----------



## ekim68

What's with these guys? The rules didn't change over night...

Another sideline tripping incident earns player a fine


----------



## valis

Did you see Bryan McCann get tripped by the punter in the Dallas/Washington game? About as blatant as you can get, and it was the type that can cause massive leg injuries; yet no flag.


----------



## ekim68

I just heard that Favre is gonna start tonight....What a weird year....


----------



## valis

Yup.......also heard he can't feel anything from the neck to about his navel.........thank god for cortisone, eh?


----------



## wacor

He is hoping to restore his legacy by finishing out on a high note probably.

But he missed that boat at the end of last year.

He finally hit the wall of age the same as Unitas, Namath and a host of others before Favre


----------



## valis

Yup.

Pretty sure I wrote in here _somewhere_ that his season would end with injury.

But you gotta admit this is cool. Football played, IMO, the way football should be played. You don't like it, play baseball.

For the record, I played baseball.


----------



## wacor

I agree if you mean playing outdoors

I saw the Lions at the old Tiger stadium in the 60's play the Packers on Thanksgiving day

Weather was part of the game. 

What really gets me is this false whining by the NFL about protecting the players. One simple way is to play on natural turf. Never saw turf toe and torn up knees like you do on the fake stuff..


----------



## valis

should be played outdoors. It's _football_, fer godsake..........jebus.......it's not golf. Strap on the pads if you got the stones and get out there and knock the snot out of each other.


----------



## valis

laters, guys, I'm actually going to go watch this one. Should be interesting. Just some some dude slide about 15 yards on an ice patch.


----------



## ekim68

Beverage in hand while watching this game--$6.00........Back brace for something stupid I did earlier this week--$20.00........
Watching Chicago play Minnesota in sub-zero chill factor while sitting on my couch in front of a roaring fire--Priceless...


----------



## valis

silly me........I thought things couldn't get any weirder in this NFL season..........

Rex Ryan won't address video report


> The New York Jets are on the verge of making the playoffs, but the focus once again is off the field as coach Rex Ryan is being asked whether his wife, Michelle, posted foot-fetish videos on the Internet.


What next? Scared to even ponder that question.


----------



## valis

and the beat goes on..........

NFL considering postponing Eagles-Vikes game

I'm tellin' ya, all those gladiators from age of football when snow was the norm, and not the exception, must be spinning in their graves.


----------



## wacor

I believe it did get cancelled

It might have to do with people getting to the game as much as the safety of the players


----------



## valis

buncha damn sissies, if you ask me. I seem to recall a playoff game with the Pats and the Raiders that had about 8 inches of snow on the field, and that went off without a hitch.

And don't give me any of that 'playoff game' garbage. 

I'd also bet a ton of money that they are rethinking their decision to hold a super bowl up north next year.


----------



## valis

yup. Postponed until Tuesday night. Dunno when they are going to about the Atlanta - New Orleans game, as the game time temp should be in the 20's, and obviously people can't drive in that weather. 

Nor can the players play. WAY too dangerous. 

What a buncha idiots. THIS is why I'm getting turned off on pro football. It all comes down to the almighty dollar.

Jeeze peete, this one has got me riled. Idiots.


----------



## valis

Personally, as it's still supposed to be sub-freezing in PA on Tuesday, I think that they should move it to New Orleans. Nice and safe there, no worries about snow, and giving the local fans 2 days to get to Louisiana should give them plenty of time to make travel arrangements.

For that matter, we could begin scheduling all games that are above, say, the top of Texas to be played in domes south of there. Just rotate the teams through. Think about the money making abilities; the season would go well into March, nobody would have to worry about getting cold toesies, and the players could play the God intended them, namely on false turf under artificial atmospheres.

I guess I'm glad that SoCal doesn't have a pro football team, as there is no telling where they would move that to.


and if you can't tell, this move just flat out disgusts me. Again, idiots. AND sissies.


----------



## ekim68

Come on valis, what do you really think?


----------



## valis

buncha sissies!!!!!!!



Seriously, what the heck is up with all this? WHEN did we start postponing games due to weather? It used to be simple; those that couldn't get to the game were refunded their ticket. Period. Game goes on. I seem to recall a certain 2000 yard RB for Denver having to take a snowmobile to Denver International Airport to GET to the Superbowl, and all the talk then was off Denver having to forfeit if they couldn't get there.

Now? Well, it _may_ snow, so we're bagging the game. This is football, for goodness sakes.


----------



## valis

heck 50k made it to the Ice Bowl.......and the wind chill in that joint was 35 or so below.......that's COLD. That's the type of cold where people who are sitting in the stands could become popsicles right quick. But they still played the game.

Which is my point. Some of us get rather sick of watching football played under domes and in ideal situations. Some of us enjoy watching snow bowls.......


----------



## valis

and no, even if I lived in Philly, I wouldn't go to the game; I only went to one Bronco game in all the years I lived there; too damn many people.

That said, I didn't miss a USAFA home game from 76-88, and there were a PILE of snow bowls there. Sometimes the normally 1 hour commute would take 4......


----------



## wacor

cold versus snow is a difference

driving I believe will be treacherous


----------



## wacor

> Issued by The National Weather Service
> Philadelphia, PA
> 11:27 am EST, Sun., Dec. 26, 2010
> ... WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 PM EST MONDAY...
> A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 PM EST MONDAY.
> * PRECIPITATION TYPE: SNOW.
> * ACCUMULATIONS: EIGHT TO TWELVE INCHES.
> * TIMING: NOW OCCURRING AND ENDING BY NOON MONDAY. THE GREATEST INTENSITY WILL BE FROM THIS AFTERNOON INTO TONIGHT.
> * IMPACTS: TRAVEL WILL BECOME HAZARDOUS DUE TO SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS OF SNOW. BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW IS EXPECTED WITH GREATLY REDUCED VISIBILITIES AT TIMES. TRAVEL IS STRONGLY DISCOURAGED.
> * WINDS: NORTHERLY WINDS INCREASING TO 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 40 MPH EXPECTED.
> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...


lots of snow and high winds


----------



## valis

whoop de fart. Again, there's been quite a few snow bowls in the history of the NFL. 

Buncha sissies.


----------



## wacor

It has nothing to do with the game but the fans getting to and from the game


----------



## valis

in short, as I said earlier, all about the money.


----------



## valis

the on-field announcer for the Fox game just made fun of it as well; 'I'd like to report on that play, but I'm snowed in and can't play today'.


----------



## wacor

I think your memory about lots of snow and high winds is like


----------



## wacor

Still think they should have people traveling Tim 



> *NEW YORK  A powerful winter storm lay a snow blanket from the South to the Northeast on Sunday, turning roads slick, stranding thousands of airline, train and bus passengers and putting a chill in retailers' day-after-Christmas sales.*
> *Up to 20 inches of snow were expected in some areas, including Philadelphia,
> ..........................
> *Snow started falling around New York City late Sunday morning, by which time nearly 1,000 flights out of the region's three major airports had already been canceled in anticipation of the storm. More cancellations were expected.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_winter_weather*
 *


----------



## valis

Yup.  If they don't want to go to the game, don't go. But they most certainly should hold the game. 20k managed to get to a game in Green Bay in the 80's and there was a foot before the game, it was coming down during the game as well.


----------



## valis

I will say it was rather gratifying to see the ESPN NFL today crew stating also that the game should have been played........


----------



## wacor

I still think it was the right call *at the time 
*


----------



## valis

and I still think it's a stupid call *at any time.* 

tell you what, though, there is some popping going on in the game in your Detroit area......great collegiate game, some guys laying some serious lumber.


----------



## ekim68

This was only a matter of time...

49ers fire Singletary


----------



## wacor

Gov of Pennsylvania thought it was a joke to cancel the game too. He must have been in touch with Tim 

But at the time the decision was made it was the right decision

As to it being about money I think the following is more on the mark. What makes you think it was about the money??

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...nor-slams-NFL-for-canceling-Ea?urn=nfl-300773



> What makes this criticism so silly is that people are ripping the NFL for making a decision that was bad for its business. You think the NFL and NBC _wanted _to cancel this game and move it to the midweek rating doldrums of Tuesday? They had a nationally televised game featuring the year's breakout star airing against no competition from other networks and a captive audience sitting at home on the night after Christmas. Now they have a Tuesday night novelty. You can criticize the NFL for plenty of things, but not making the money move isn't one of them.


And if the weather had not stayed to the east have you seen the drifting and troubles in other areas. It made no sense to have people driving long distances to attempt to go in that weather if it had occurred and have to deal with all of them that would get stranded. Outside of Windsor canada a couple weeks ago people got caught in a whiteout and drifting and were stuck in their cars for over 2 hours.


----------



## valis

dang, I seem to be getting the mulder disease.........I hate it when I'm right........


----------



## wacor

valis said:


> dang, I seem to be getting the mulder disease.........I hate it when I'm right........


Easy for you to say that a couple thousand miles away where you would not be stuck in that weather


----------



## valis

been there, done that.....read up a few posts about my trips to Falcon Stadium.......


----------



## valis

that said, do you _believe_ what the Gov of PA said today? Goodness, talk about going over the top......



> We've become a nation of wusses. The Chinese are kicking our butt in everything. If this was in China do you think the Chinese would have called off the game?


may well be some fallout from that as well......I mean, I like being right and all, but even I wouldn't (and didn't) take it that far.......

linky


----------



## wacor

If there had been a correct forecast with 18-20" of snow with 25 mph winds you are saying it would be wise to go out in that weather?

My Dad went with my uncle to the UM vs OSU snow bowl back in the 50's. Times change

We did not have the ability to get the word out like today


----------



## valis

weather is just weather........you deal with it if you want to.......

I'm saying that in the mid-80's, there was a snow bowl in Green Bay, and that game was played. 

I'm also saying that I was somewhat justified in my statement, as a few folks from ESPN have agreed with me, along with the Gubner of PA........that said, however, I don't think I'm going to cast my vote in with that particular unit. Bit too extreme for me.


----------



## wacor

Times change Tim

How would you feel if you had a loved one that was silly enough to go to a game with 20" of snow and high winds?

Not a very smart thing to do is it?

And the Gov is a richard skull just pandering to the masses.

Admit it if it was anything but a great football game that was being anticipated nobody would fault the NFL for what they did.

Check out if you like and see what else was canceled if you like. I doubt you will find much if anything that was not canceled. 












I am trying my darndest to get this moved to CD


----------



## valis

we can move it to cd if you wish, no big..........the point remains, the game should have been played. The only reason it wasn't was for the big payola, no two ways about it.......

Seriously, you want it moved over? Let me know........

And I'll agree that the guvna PA is two legs shy of a chair; heck, IMO, that dude may be looking for a new job after those comments. I'm not the brightest guy around (mulder will attest to that) but even I know where to draw the line, and this guy not only danced all over it, he barfed a nice circle around it.


----------



## wacor

I was just joking

no need to move this


----------



## valis

sissified national football league rabblerouser.


----------



## valis

seriously, though, two things stick out about this......well, three, I guess.

1. The NFL over-reacted, IMO, as well as several others
2. It was obviously driven by revenue.
3. The PA governor has apparently lost his mind. 

I am on a tech forum, relatively anonymous except to those who know me, and even I have the grace not to bring what other countries would do in this situation. IMO, it was a mistake on the NFL's part, and the revenue thing speaks for itself, but don't degrade the NFL on an international basis just because they are greedy idiots.

Or maybe do so. I dunno. Getting to the point where I don't care, to be honest. I just hope it dumps three feet when they play the Super Bowl up north. Serve the twits right.


----------



## ekim68

I heard it's the first Tuesday night game since 1946.... (Just keeping your blood boiling Tim... )


----------



## valis

let it snow, let it snow, let it snow..........

you want to get my blood boiling, Mike, start talking about how easy chords are to play to those who can't carry a tune in a bucket.


----------



## ekim68

I have an interesting take on chords which I will relate if you like, but what about that game tonight with Atlanta and New Orleans? What a game, and how about that wrap around backward pass from Brees to Thomas? :up: Priceless...


----------



## valis

yeah, definitely.........any help at this point is good help. And indeed, that play looked more at home on a hoops court.


----------



## wacor

I am gonna take lessons to see if they can work a miracle as far as chords. My fingers flat out will not cooperate. 

and look at it this way Tim ya got a game on tv tonite on an otherwise dead night on the schedule:up:


----------



## valis

Yup. Another reason to avoid that dang GEEtar.


----------



## Littlefield

Did Vick get the curse from Obama  Something happened


----------



## ekim68

Littlefield said:


> Did Vick get the curse from Obama  Something happened


How 'South Carolina' of you... But, what team would be the biggest story this year in your opinion, and anyone else's?


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> How 'South Carolina' of you... But, what team would be the biggest story this year in your opinion, and anyone else's?


Would Obama have chimed in if Vick had been white


----------



## ekim68

Littlefield said:


> Would Obama have chimed in if Vick had been white


Does it matter? What about my other question?


----------



## valis

minnesota has, IMO........talk about a weird year. Saw a stat last night that made me snicker:

The Twins baseball team: play in an outdoor stadium, play 162 games, games missed due to weather : 1
Vikings football team: play in a dome, through 15 games had missed 2 games due to weather.


----------



## [email protected]

i said Vick had too much hype this week. and i think his teammates let him have it.. sacked what 6 times... 

seriously Vikings should have scored like another 21 points or so last night. Vick got lucky.


----------



## Littlefield

[email protected] said:


> i said Vick had too much hype this week. and i think his teammates let him have it.. sacked what 6 times...


Yep, his teammates did look like they halfway tried .


----------



## valis

speaking of which, maybe overkill?

Tucker Carlson addresses Vick role



> Carlson says, "Michael Vick killed dogs, and he did [it] in a heartless and cruel way."
> 
> Carlson added, "I think personally he should have been executed for that."


should make for a good sound-bite, just to keep the puns coming. Wonder what his view is on shoplifters.


----------



## wacor

I did not follow the Vick case very closely but did not in one way or another have a hand in several hundred dogs being killed?

If so I think he got off easy. I give him credit for keeping himself clean since but still that thing he had going on was pretty bad. Not execution bad but pretty bad.


----------



## valis

IMO, he did the crime, and then did the time. He is one of the very lucky few for whom a massive felony conviction will not stop him from making a ton of cash. Virtually any other member of society, with that particular felony on their record, would be asking people if they wanted fries with that for the remainder of their lives.

If they were lucky.

BTW, what gives with the big boom up your way?


----------



## wacor

valis said:


> IMO, he did the crime, and then did the time. He is one of the very lucky few for whom a massive felony conviction will not stop him from making a ton of cash. Virtually any other member of society, with that particular felony on their record, would be asking people if they wanted fries with that for the remainder of their lives.
> 
> If they were lucky.
> 
> BTW, what gives with the big boom up your way?


I agree he did his time. I just thought it was a light sentence.

and yeah he is very lucky his such skills

as to the big boom all I know is there was a gas explosion that leveled a building and then they found another leak in the area. They are letting some people get escorted back to their homes to check on it but others are not allowed in the area. And the businesses nearby they have yet to assess the damage and won't let people in there until they are sure the gas leak(s) are taken care of fully.

This is on the other side of metro Detroit from me. Probably about 40 minutes away give or take


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> speaking of which, maybe overkill?
> 
> Tucker Carlson addresses Vick role
> 
> should make for a good sound-bite, just to keep the puns coming. Wonder what his view is on shoplifters.


I wonder why he said this, too....He's been tanking for a long time...:down: He must have some real connections to stay in the limelight so long...

And it's too bad, he looked like a decent person with a bow tie, until he got dimwitted...


----------



## valis

I've never heard of the guy, and in my usual political common sense, I had thought that 'conservative' meant 'anti capital punishment'.......

again, politics bores me. but this guy got what he was looking for, I guess, some more limelight.


----------



## valis

wacor said:


> as to the big boom all I know is there was a gas explosion that leveled a building and then they found another leak in the area. They are letting some people get escorted back to their homes to check on it but others are not allowed in the area. And the businesses nearby they have yet to assess the damage and won't let people in there until they are sure the gas leak(s) are taken care of fully.
> 
> This is on the other side of metro Detroit from me. Probably about 40 minutes away give or take


So they narrowed it down to gas, eh? Have to do some reading on it........I just head about it, then it fell of the radar on the wires.


----------



## wacor

try these

Freep.com

detnews.com


----------



## wacor

Saw this at the mall today

I almost bought it


----------



## valis

so........it looks like Elway is going to be heading back to my Donkeys in some capacity in the front office....given the following:

1. Bowlen (the owner) has admitted to some mental degradation over the past years, 

2. Elway is richer than Croesus, 

one wonders if Elway would end up owning that team in a decade or so........I can see it happening.....he's loved in the community, that's for certain.........


----------



## ekim68

Geez, just finished the first half of the Seattle/St. Louis game and it looks like both teams are trying to give it away....A history of sorts...If Seattle wins they will be the first team to win a division with a losing record...And if the Rams win, they will be the third division leader with a 500 season....


----------



## valis

yeah, that was the definition of a bad game all the way around.........9 or 10 punts by halftime? Sheesh. A zillion field goals. Now watch New Orleans trip over them..........


----------



## ekim68

N.F.L.'s New Overtime Rule Means Extra Choices



> INDIANAPOLIS - Peyton Manning said he had forgotten how the new playoff overtime rule would work until Colts Coach Jim Caldwell mentioned it this week.
> 
> No matter. No N.F.L. coach worth his polyester shorts would not consider trying to score a touchdown on the opening drive of overtime with Manning as his quarterback.
> 
> Under the new rule, which starts with this weekend's wild-card round, the team that receives the first overtime kickoff would win the game on that possession only via a touchdown. A field goal then would not end the game in sudden death but would give the opponent's offense a chance to score. If the score is still tied, either team could then win with a score of any kind.


----------



## wacor

I like the rule but it should be done at the start of a season and not starting in the playoffs


----------



## ekim68

Well, he doesn't have to move.....:up:

49ers hire Stanford's Jim Harbaugh as next head coach


----------



## valis

awesome, awesome, awesome. Go Hawks. 

And that may have been the best run I've EVER seen.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, where has that Seattle team been all year... A very fun game indeed.....:up:


----------



## valis

Yup, glad to see that they knocked off the defending SB champs a week after clinching their division with a losing record.....keep the set up the way it is, it obviously works JUST fine.

And was that a helluva run or what?


----------



## ekim68

Yep a great run. He use to kill us when he was at Cal. Just think, if Seattle wins another one they won't have a losing record..


----------



## valis

tell you what, I'm pulling hard for them now. did some stat research, turns out that the NFC west has the best postseason record since 2k5......

Tell you what, that game was a touch more interesting than the second half of the doubleheader; wait, Manning just connected deep......maybe this will lighten it up a bit.


----------



## wacor

I still find it to be wrong that a team with such a putrid record not only gets into the playoffs but gets to host a game.

I know ...... tough snuff in the ruff... Rulz are rulz

Still it is wrong

But congrats to Seattle for the win and it was a good game which is nice after all these lousy college bowl games.


----------



## ekim68

Rivera named new Carolina Panthers coach



> CHARLOTTE, N.C., Jan. 11 (UPI) -- Former Chicago Bears linebacker and longtime NFL assistant coach Ron Rivera was named the head coach of the Carolina Panthers Tuesday.
> 
> Rivera, who won a Super Bowl with the Bears in 1985 and is their former defensive coordinator, was introduced in Charlotte, N.C., as the team's fourth head coach, succeeding the fired John Fox.
> 
> "I'd like it to be an aggressive, physical football team," he told reporters.


----------



## ekim68

And the merry-go-round continues...

John Fox goes to Denver



> John Fox is a defensive-minded coach and the Denver Broncos had the league's worst unit in 2010, so the math was pretty easy in his hiring as coach.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, what a bruising game between the Ravens and Steelers. A tale of two halves and the last one standing moves on...


----------



## wacor

good game

pretty chippy early on


----------



## ekim68

Oops....Matti-Ice threw away a score. They should have just gone for the field goal....On to the second half...


----------



## Skivvywaver

Who cares? Pittsburgh is going to the AFC championship game...they are most likely superbowl bound -Brady and the cheatriots. 

I hate the New England cheaters, I want to crush them.


----------



## ekim68

I would expect no less from you Skivvy...:up: And I wish the Steelers luck, however the Falcons got pasted by Green Bay today....I did not see that coming.... Now if the Seahawks will just take care of Chicago...


----------



## lotuseclat79

Looks like a Bears vs Steelers Super Bowl this year.

-- Tom


----------



## valis

man, I hate to see the Pats lose, but I REALLY hate to see the Jet's win.......grr.......

pretty sure that the Steelers will smoke them.....as for Green Bay/Chicago, I'll put my dime on the Pack attack. 

But as the Pats showed tonight, there's a reason they play the games, eh?


----------



## ekim68

I agree with this....Sanchez just has to not throw int's and they're always in the game...

Jets' Mark Sanchez Starts to Lead by Not Losing


----------



## wacor

anybody remember the refs screw up at the end of the first game of the year in the Lions vs Bears game?

Where Megatron caught a touchdown pass to win the game for the Lions but the refs said he did not because he did not complete the "process".

Turns out if the ref had not blown the call then the Bears would have not made the playoffs and the Giants would have. 

Also did you know that the Bears and Packers have only met twice before in the playoffs and the last time was in the 1940's


----------



## valis

yup. that was the largest gaffe in a season of comedy for the zebras, IMO.


----------



## ekim68

Record 56 players enter NFL draft early



> NEW YORK, Jan. 19 (UPI) -- The National Football League said Wednesday a record 56 college players have been granted special eligibility for its draft this year.
> 
> The league said each of the 56 players met its three-year eligibility rule.


----------



## valis

wonder how many of them are academic all-americans. 

BTW, Mike, heard some great news about Oregon and that particular award; you guys went up a significant amount this year. Kudo's for that. Too many forget that virtually all of the NCAA athletes are going to have a life well outside of lines.


----------



## ekim68

I just heard that Bill Musgrave has been named offensive coordinator for the Vikings...:up: (An Oregon boy who led the Ducks to their first Bowl game in 31 years.  That was the Independence Bowl back in 1989... )


----------



## ekim68

Well looks like Pittsburgh and Green Bay in the Super Bowl. Huzah for your team Skivvy....


----------



## Littlefield

I Gotta pull for Pitt and the young coach :up:


----------



## ekim68

I'm betting on Green Bay....Any virtual takers?


----------



## Littlefield

http://www.scottkelby.com/

This is kinda funny  Aaron Rodgers slams into Scott Kelby .



> "Scott Kelby a true NFL photographer: gets Slammed on the sideline during the bears/packers game, gets right back up, his camera in one hand and keeps on shooting with a huge smile on his face."


----------



## wacor

glad the Jets lost

bunch of smug punks


----------



## valis

folks in Chicago are already burning Cutler's jersey.......I'm not ever going to say that someone isn't hurt, nor would I ever wish pain upon anyone, but if there was ever a time for a doctor's note to come out and say he was incapable of playing, well, now would be a good time, I reckon.


----------



## lotuseclat79

At least the SB will have the two best teams representing their respective conferences!

-- Tom


----------



## wacor

not so sure I would call GB the best

I think they just got hot at the right time

They squeaked into the playoffs

I think Rothlesburger might be the most underrated QB in some time. That guy is sure a money player

Even though he was a scumbag in real life for all appearances.


----------



## lotuseclat79

wacor said:


> not so sure I would call GB the best
> 
> I think they just got hot at the right time
> 
> They squeaked into the playoffs
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,

The "best" is the one team that brings their game to the field when the game is played. That's why the game is played rather than opinoionated by the likes of us, eh?

-- Tom


----------



## wacor

well Tom I can say that I would disagree

Both Indy and the Pats in the last few years were clearly the very best in the league in a given year yet did not win the Super Bowl

I could also use hockey as an example. The best team over a season seldom wins the Cup. 

On any given day a team can win but that does not make them a better team necessarily


----------



## ekim68

Some take their football seriously....

Chicago car salesman fired for wearing Packers tie



> OAK LAWN, Ill. -- A car salesman in suburban Chicago has been fired for refusing to remove a Green Bay Packers tie that he wore to work the day after the Packers beat the Chicago Bears to advance to the Super Bowl.


----------



## valis

betcha that one won't last too long........


----------



## lotuseclat79

wacor said:


> well Tom I can say that I would disagree
> 
> Both Indy and the Pats in the last few years were clearly the very best in the league in a given year yet did not win the Super Bowl
> 
> I could also use hockey as an example. The best team over a season seldom wins the Cup.
> 
> On any given day a team can win but that does not make them a better team necessarily


All that matters is that on the field of play, the team that plays the best on a given day wins - however ugly the win - a win is a win!

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Just saw a blurb on ESPN that said the last time Big Ben and Aaron Rogers met was in 2009 and they threw for a total of 889 yards and no interceptions...The total yards is an NFL record in one game...


----------



## valis

got a bet with the boss, and I'm taking the Steelers, much as I hate to admit it. Lost out on OU, need to double up or go down swinging.....took the 2.5, however, so I feel safe.

should be a good game. I think that experience will win out here, but then again, all I'm betting on it is a sandwich, so that should say something in and of itself.


----------



## Gabriel

Yay...go steelers ><


----------



## ekim68

Steelers? I pictured you as a Packer fan...


----------



## Gabriel

ekim68 said:


> Steelers? I pictured you as a Packer fan...


Nope...Steelers are my hometown team


----------



## Littlefield

valis said:


> got a bet with the boss, and I'm taking the Steelers, much as I hate to admit it. Lost out on OU, need to double up or go down swinging.....took the 2.5, however, so I feel safe.
> 
> should be a good game. I think that experience will win out here, but then again, all I'm betting on it is a sandwich, so that should say something in and of itself.


I say Steelers will win as well and I like that coach  :up:


----------



## 1956brother

Gabriel said:


> Yay...go steelers ><


i like ben in the championship game:up:


----------



## valis

huh.......fisher is out.....did NOT see that one coming, especially since they let vince go......

Jeff Fisher out in Tennessee


----------



## wacor

Fisher is a good coach

I think this had been coming since mid season. Even good ones have to move on. 

He will be able to get a good job where ever he wants


----------



## valis

weyall........we'll see. I think the owner sort of shot himself in the foot on this one. Lost the QB (good call) and the coach (bad call). Going into a new season minus one or the other is a tall order, going into a new season minus both is entering Al Davis country, and nobody wants to live there.


----------



## ekim68

(As an aside, all sports are evolving. There are now pro tennis players at 6'8" and 6'10"... )

N.F.L. Linemen Tip the Scales



> When B. J. Raji nimbly intercepted a pass and shimmied in the end zone last Sunday, helping to put Green Bay into the Super Bowl, the feat was remarkable given that Raji is a nose tackle and, at 337 pounds, is thought to be the largest player to score a postseason touchdown in N.F.L. history.
> 
> Forty-four years ago, when the Packers won Super Bowl I, their largest players weighed 260 pounds. As Green Bay prepares to face Pittsburgh in Super Bowl XLV, 13 players on the Packers' active roster weigh 300 or more pounds, reflecting a trend over the past several decades in which players have become as supersized as fast-food meals.
> 
> In 1970, only one N.F.L. player weighed as much as 300 pounds, according to a survey conducted by The Associated Press.


----------



## lotuseclat79

ekim68 said:


> (As an aside, all sports are evolving. There are now pro tennis players at 6'8" and 6'10"... )
> 
> N.F.L. Linemen Tip the Scales


And, B.J. Raji demonstrated why linemen are linemen and don't play in the backfield - holding the ball out in front of him instead of tucked under to protect the football from being wacked out of his hand by the defense. Lucky for him there were no defensive players close that could take a swing at his arm to dislodge it.

Who says linemen don't need to learn the finer points (uh, basics: ) of ball handling in the NFL?

-- Tom


----------



## wacor

ekim68 said:


> (As an aside, all sports are evolving. There are now pro tennis players at 6'8" and 6'10"... )
> 
> N.F.L. Linemen Tip the Scales


My old room mate was tall as was his wife

They had two sons that played football

One was 6'9 and 290 lbs

The other 6'8 and 280 lbs

That was while in high school

And there was not an ounce of fat on either kid


----------



## ekim68

Pro bowl tonight....

http://www.nfl.com/probowl/story/09000d5d81d470fb/article/2011-pro-bowl-rosters


----------



## ekim68

ls/1Hospital in Pittsburgh wrapping babies in Terrible Towels



> In Pittsburgh, Terrible Towels are a birthright.
> 
> A hospital in the Pittsburgh area is wrapping newborn babies this week in the yellow Terrible Towels favored by Steelers fans. It's in support of the team's run to Super Bowl XLV on Sunday.
> 
> "They're born Steelers fans here in Pittsburgh," Sharon Johnson, clinical supervisor of the birth center at St. Clair Hospital told Patch.com.


----------



## ekim68

Troy Polamalu named AP's top defender


----------



## lotuseclat79

The Search for a Safer Helmet (2 web pages).



> *Novel helmets designed to protect players from concussions are coming to market, but experts still need more data to fully understand the injury.*
> 
> The average player sustains an estimated 950 impacts to the head during a season. These hits could result not only in concussions but also long-term brain damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injury protector: The Riddell 360 is designed to help prevent concussions by reducing the force of impact to the front of a player's head. Credit: Riddell


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

ekim68 said:


> Troy Polamalu named AP's top defender


And the Offensive Player of the Year goes to - Awards for Brady, Polamalu
Patriots quarterback wins OPOY for second time in four years.



> *Tom Brady has been named the Associated Press NFL Offensive Player of the Year for the 2010 season, while Troy Polamalu has won the defensive version.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady: Record-setting season


-- Tom


----------



## valis

lotuseclat79 said:


> The Search for a Safer Helmet (2 web pages).
> 
> -- Tom


heyya tom........did you read that bit on espn yesterday about how Aaron Rodgers credits his new helmet with saving him from a concussion, but neither he nor the Packers will release the info as to what the exact brand is? Sort of odd given the way that the younger pups look up to all-star QB's.........


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Tim,

More NFL players need to know both the consequences of their actions (on helmet hits) and need to protect themselves from the same injuries. Odds are that the helmets are by Riddell which is the major supplier of NFL helmets.

-- Tom


----------



## valis

probably Riddell, but the players are not mandated to wear Riddell; they can wear the helmet of their choice. I just find it odd that, given the rise in concussions, that the NFL and it's teams aren't stepping up to provide info that would help the pop warners of today. I can understand their fear of liability, but when a top QB states flat out 'this helmet saved me from a concussion' and then refuses to state the make/model, sorta odd.


----------



## Littlefield

No good looking cheerleaders this Superbowl  :down: Well we will have Fergie at the half


----------



## ekim68

Could Super Bowl be last NFL action before lockout emerges?



> Beyond all the hype about the matchup between the tradition-rich Pittsburgh Steelers and Green Bay Packers, and the icy weather that has coated north Texas this week, there is an ominous backdrop to the NFL's championship game Sunday: The brewing labor dispute between team owners and players makes it unclear when we'll see NFL games again after the Lombardi Trophy is awarded Sunday night.


----------



## 1956brother

Littlefield said:


> No good looking cheerleaders this Superbowl  :down: Well we will have Fergie at the half


:down:....:down::down:


----------



## 1956brother

ekim68 said:


> Could Super Bowl be last NFL action before lockout emerges?


just like the last strike..they both make too much money


----------



## wacor

I can live with what they make except for the rookies

To make 50 million or whatever guaranteed without having played a down in the pros is nuts

As to the rest their shelf life is so darn short and the abuse to the body that I can live with what they make. Specially compared to other sports. Excluding the NHL which is really the only realistic pay but then they don't have the big tv money to help pay players


----------



## valis

AAAAAAAAAAAand the fact that the NHL'ers are easily the best athletes on the planet.......

IMO, obviously, but the stats don't lie.


----------



## wacor

valis said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAand the fact that the NHL'ers are easily the best athletes on the planet.......
> 
> IMO, obviously, but the stats don't lie.


That is always an interesting point to argue

I might have some people that are better though. Not a sport per se

But I was in Vegas in December and was treated to see Mystique Cirque Du Soleil

The feats some of those people did were beyond anything a pro athlete could do

IMO


----------



## valis

good point, and yes, they are great athletes. But I defy you to state that there is any professional _sport_ that is more physically demanding and more finesse requiring than hockey. You know I love the auto racing; snap judgements, and putting a one ton missile on a quarter inch patch at 150 mph lap after lap, but even those boys can't hold a candle to the stickers of the NHL.

Hoops? forget it. Run, stop stop. Repeat for 2 hours.

Football? Well, can you take a hit? sign him up.

Baseball? Hit a hanging curve (which, mind you, is extremely difficult; I've had a pretty good baseball career, and facing a great pitcher is a very, very humbling experience) and you are in.

Hockey? don't even get me started. Three axis spatial recognition at 100 mph while some dingus is hammering you at the base of your neck with a two x two.

no contest.

And fwiw, I'm starting to seriously sweat my bet on the steelers on this one.......dunno why, but I'm starting to think that I may have built myself a nest i really don't want to be in.....


----------



## ekim68

Well, Rogers does have the best QB rating in playoffs, eh?


----------



## wacor

The Steelers just seem to find a way to win it seems. Yet Rodgers is arguably the best or in the top three at his position in the league. If the Packers did not have so many on the IR I don't think this would be a toss up.. I don't care who wins. Just want to see a good game and hope the refs try not to be a part of the game but let em play.


----------



## valis

top three?

I would state that that list goes brady, the elder manning, and then big ben. Then Brees.

Then probably Rivers.

THEN rodgers..........give him time, he'll prove he's got what it takes. Not yet, though. In five years, he'll be in the top echelon. He's probably the best running qb out there, after Vick.


----------



## ekim68

Hmm....I thought the Steelers would have been favored...

Super Bowl 2011 line: Packers -2.5 over Steelers


----------



## ekim68

Deion Sanders, Faulk among 7 elected to NFL Hall of Fame



> Sanders and Marshall Faulk (FSY) led a class of seven voted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame on Saturday. Joining them were Shannon Sharpe (FSY), Richard Dent, Ed Sabol, Les Richter and Chris Hanburger.


:up:


----------



## wacor

Sharpe's pick surprises me.


----------



## ekim68

NFL teams may replace playbooks with iPads



> ARLINGTON, Texas--NFL teams including the Dallas Cowboys could soon be abandoning their traditional paper playbooks and game-day printouts of plays in favor of iPads or other tablets.
> 
> Pete Walsh, head of technology for the Cowboys, said his team and at least a "couple" of others are currently considering abandoning their playbooks in favor of iPads, *a move they feel could save them as much as 5,000 pages of paper printouts per game.*


----------



## wacor

what a bunch of incompetent idiots. 

How on earth does it take up until only a couple hours before game time to determine that a few thousand temporary seats. And many looked pretty good. Can not be occupied due to concerns by the Fire Marshall. 

This is impossible to comprehend because you have x number of seating that is approved. Any addition to that would have to be approved by the appropriate authorities. There is no excuse what soever for this to happen. Tickets should never been printed until the seating was authorized

A conspiracy type would think this who fiasco with this, the weather and other issues going on that somebody wants to crush Jerry Jones party


----------



## Littlefield

wacor said:


> what a bunch of incompetent idiots.
> 
> How on earth does it take up until only a couple hours before game time to determine that a few thousand temporary seats. And many looked pretty good. Can not be occupied due to concerns by the Fire Marshall.
> 
> This is impossible to comprehend because you have x number of seating that is approved. Any addition to that would have to be approved by the appropriate authorities. There is no excuse what soever for this to happen. Tickets should never been printed until the seating was authorized
> 
> A conspiracy type would think this who fiasco with this, the weather and other issues going on that somebody wants to crush Jerry Jones party


They gave for the error 3 times for what the fans paid so it all worked out 

Man what lame ads this year . I thought the BUD ad with the cowboy singing Elton John was great and the VW Beetle ad with the bug running was creative


----------



## ekim68

I agree, the ads failed for the most part...:down:


----------



## valis

yeah, but the game was awesome.


----------



## Deke40

Worst halftime I have ever witnessed.:down:


----------



## Wino

Deke40 said:


> Worst halftime I have ever witnessed.:down:


I was hoping for a Fergie 'wardrobe' malfunction.

The ads did 'suck' more ways than one.

The ticket fiasco will probably cause some lawsuits, although I heard they will be refunded at 3x the value.

What blew my mind were the idiots that paid $200 a seat to sit in the stadium outdoors to watch on a big screen display. This makes me worry for America's future.


----------



## wacor

I can't wait for the first person who bought scalped tickets to sue because he lost his seat due to Jerry Jones and the NFL's greed

You know it will happen

For those who bought them legit and lost their seat 3x the value won't cover food, lodging and airfare in many instances


----------



## Deke40

wacor said:


> I can't wait for the first person who bought scalped tickets to sue because he lost his seat due to Jerry Jones and the NFL's greed


The guys on ESPN were laying the ticket snafu on the NFL and not the Cowboys or Jones. Don't know if that is true or not.

Their halftime entertainment for the past 5 or 6 years has been suspect. What happend to some good old kiss *** country
music acts.

I'm with Wino on why would anybody pay $200 to stand in the cold and watch it on a screen.


----------



## Wino

wacor said:


> I can't wait for the first person who bought scalped tickets to sue because he lost his seat due to Jerry Jones and the NFL's greed
> 
> You know it will happen
> 
> For those who bought them legit and lost their seat 3x the value won't cover food, lodging and airfare in many instances


You may not have long on that suit - a GB season ticket holder bought two @$3,900 ea. plus expenses and a Dallas lawyer paid $9,700 for two (face value of tickets were $800-$900).


----------



## Wino

Deke40 said:


> The guys on ESPN were laying the ticket snafu on the NFL and not the Cowboys or Jones. Don't know if that is true or not.
> 
> Their halftime entertainment for the past 5 or 6 years has been suspect. What happend to some good old kiss *** country
> music acts.
> 
> I'm with Wino on why would anybody pay $200 to stand in the cold and watch it on a screen.


According to our local rag this AM the bleachers were not completed and were not structually sound. out of the 1250 people only 400 ended up with no seat at all and many of these were treated to indoor club screen viewing, freebies, memorabilia, free food and drink.


----------



## wacor

I see where those displaced are going to get free tickets to next years game. That makes more sense. Still given the huge money the NFL makes I would compensate em further to cover some of the travel expenses this year. They got royally screwed.


----------



## wacor

Yeah they are blaming the weather on the delay getting the temp seats in. What a joke. They have had plenty of time. They played their last home game before christmas.


----------



## Littlefield

Deke40 said:


> Worst halftime I have ever witnessed.:down:


I agree that auto-tune singing was pathetic saying* Obama* create us jobs 
And Christina Aguilera mangling the National Anthem was really bad.
*Faith Hill* was the one that should have sang it


----------



## Littlefield

Forgot I did like the BMW ad highlighting SC and Spartanburg with the diner 


> All of BMW's X3, X5 and X6 vehicles are made in Spartanburg and exported to 130 markets worldwide, according to a statement from the company..


http://www.goupstate.com/article/20110207/articles/102071005

The Detroit ad was nice until the loser Eminem was shown


----------



## wacor

The Eminem add for Chrysler seems to have created some buzz. Which from the point of the advertisers there is no such thing as bad buzz. So it accomplished what they wanted which was to get peoples attention. 

I thought it was well done. Em is not quite the punk that people think he is. IMO

I liked the kid as Darth Vader though the best I think


----------



## Littlefield

wacor said:


> T ention.
> 
> I thought it was well done. Em is not quite the punk that people think he is. IMO


I would say no talented punk


----------



## wacor

Littlefield said:


> I would say no talented punk


I like some of his stuff

He did a great job on 8 Mile

To each their own


----------



## [email protected]

ive heard the buz on the chrystler and i dont even remember it.

actually nothing stood out to me.

I take that back. The budwiser dogs did.. only because i thought it was dumb and i miss the horses!


----------



## valis

we liked the darth vader kid........cute......only product I remembered, too........


----------



## lotuseclat79

What's Next for Concussions in Football?.



> *No one helmet is better than the other, but new research funding could help change that.*


Early on in the broadcast of the Super Bowl, I did see Aaron Rodgers wearing a Riddell helmut.

Related videos:
Football Helmet Testing.



> *NOCSAE, an independent and non-profit standard-setting body, has developed sophisticated performance and standard tests for football helmets and facemasks, as well as other sports, and is a leader in scientific research to understand concussions and head injury. This test is testing the linear impact.*


Football Helmet Tests for Safety.



> *NOCSAE, an independent and non-profit standard-setting body, has developed sophisticated performance and standard tests for football helmets and facemasks, as well as other sports, and is a leader in scientific research to understand concussions and head injury. This is a drop test to the side of the helmet*


Now, if we could just get the NHL to follow in the NFL's footsteps, maybe Marc Savard (Boston Bruins) would not have had to suffer from the two viscious hits he took to the head this year leading to his being out for the rest of the season and maybe the rest of his career if he does not recover from the after effects of the hits (with a helmut less protective than the regular hemuts used in the NFL).

-- Tom


----------



## [email protected]

Tom, I would think that has to be coming.


----------



## wacor

the NHL should remove helmets, get rid of the instigator rule and allow donnybrooks.

there is no player respect anymore

in the NFL I don't care what kind of a helmet you have on. When a three hundred pound brick wall hits you there are going to be concussions. There is too much leading with the head. They might protect against concussions with better helmets but you will eventually have more broken necks. Take away face masks and most of the head hits would be stopped.


----------



## valis

wacor said:


> Take away face masks and most of the head hits would be stopped.


I seem to recall saying something like that recently.........


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL Owners Want Players To Finance $3.6 Billion Increase In Team Values.

Hmmm, maybe this is the trigger for a lockout by the owners for next season when the NFL Players Association votes against it, eh? Or, better yet, the NFLPA gets a 50% deal for the players with the increased revenues generated by their sacrifice (i.e. pay now, benefit later).

-- Tom


----------



## Wino

lotuseclat79 said:


> NFL Owners Want Players To Finance $3.6 Billion Increase In Team Values.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe this is the trigger for a lockout by the owners for next season when the NFL Players Association votes against it, eh? Or, better yet, the NFLPA gets a 50% deal for the players with the increased revenues generated by their sacrifice (i.e. pay now, benefit later).
> 
> -- Tom


Greed, from both sides will settle this possible lockout. Frankly, if there was never another down of NFL played I wouldn't shed a tear. The entire sports scenario has become obnoxiously ludicrous IMHO.


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL files charge against union with labor board.



> *The NFL filed an unfair labor practice charge against its players' union with the National Labor Relations Board on Monday.*


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I saw this guy on those commercials....

Bob Cook, member of 'Never Missed a Super Bowl' club, dies at 79


----------



## [email protected]

i saw that on the news last night too. Didnt realize he had to watch from his hotel or maybe they said hospital room. After all those commercials... sucks he missed this one with being so close.


----------



## ekim68

And him being a Green Bay fan...


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL, players' union agree to mediation.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Think this will happen?

Chairman of Senate Commerce Committee wants NFL to open books



> INDIANAPOLIS -- A day after Indiana's Congressmen sent a letter to Commissioner Roger Goodell and NFLPA Executive Director DeMaurice Smith asking them to ensure the 2011 season is played and Super Bowl XLVI in Indianapolis is unaffected, another U.S. senator has weighed in on the league's unsettled labor situation.
> 
> Sen. Jay Rockefeller, D-W.Va., and chairman of the senate commerce committee petitioned the NFL to embrace transparency and open its books in a column to The Washington Post.
> 
> "Show the union your books. Don't keep secrets. If there are financial pressures that keep you from agreeing to the revenue-sharing plan proposed by the players, let's see the proof," Rockefeller wrote.


----------



## wacor

Good grief I hope not

The govt has no business in this


----------



## ekim68

Relax, it is just a petition, not a non-binding resolution...


----------



## Wino

ekim68 said:


> Think this will happen?
> 
> Chairman of Senate Commerce Committee wants NFL to open books


If they did, the people of Arlington, TX would want their money back and probably hang Jerry Jones from the nearest flag post.


----------



## wacor

ekim68 said:


> Relax, it is just a petition, not a non-binding resolution...


Still a waste of a senators time and something he has no business getting involved in. IMO


----------



## valis

Wino said:


> If they did, the people of Arlington, TX would want their money back and probably hang Jerry Jones from the nearest flag post.


should do that anyhow, imo........


----------



## [email protected]

valis said:


> should do that anyhow, imo........


hahahahaha  wish i could "like" a post here


----------



## lotuseclat79

Time running out on NFL's labor agreement.



> *Let the countdown begin.
> 
> Less than 72 hours before the NFL's collective bargaining agreement expires, the league and the players' union were scheduled to resume negotiations in front of a federal mediator.*


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Think this will help?

NFL, NFLPA get 24-hour extension for negotiations


----------



## ekim68

Looks like they're gonna go for another week...:up: Methinks that's a good thing...

League and union extend talks for a week



> (Reuters) - The NFL and the players' union agreed to extend talks on a new collective agreement for another week, raising hopes a fresh deal could be struck and a lockout avoided.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Mike,

The latest news on NPR's Bill Littlefield's Only a Game show (7AM & 7PM Sat.) is that the owners want a lockout - according to Charlie Pierce a nationally known American sportswriter here in the Boston area.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Five Teams That Need Carson Palmer.



> *Tired of the losing ways of the Bengals, Cincinnati QB Carson Palmer has come out over the last few weeks to state he will not return as a Bengal. The team can either trade him (or release him) or he will retire.*


Let's hope there is a next season for Palmer and everyone else on the active rosters, eh?

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

As an aside Tom, the one of the ESPN guys tonight was saying that Palmer's gonna retire rather than stay with the Bengals, and they say they're not gonna let him go somewhere else....

But this: The guy's 36 years old, do you think he can make the grade again? 

Barber might be willing, but return to NFL won't be easy


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Mike,

Only if he can channel Brett Favre!

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

The looming NFL lockout: What you need to know.



> *As a collective-bargaining deadline draws closer, fans worry that their beloved sport is on the brink of a season-threatening work stoppage*


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Most of NFL owners' labor committee at mediation.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Data Shows Drafting Football Players is about Chance.



> *When professional football teams pick players during the draft it's more uncertainty than skill.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New England Patriot's starting quarterback, Tom Brady, was drafted in the sixth, and next to last, round (#199 overall) in the 2000 NFL draft. He has lead the Patriots to three Super Bowl titles, won multiple MVP awards, and is the highest paid player in the NFL. Credit: Keith Allison


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Rhetoric rises, clock ticks down on NFL talks.

-- Tom


----------



## valis

valis said:


> yup. From what I've read recently, I'd put the 2011 season chances of happening at somewhere between slim and none, and slim is eyeing the door.


man, I hate it when I'm right.........

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=6205936


----------



## ekim68

Come on, fess up...You don't really hate it when you're right... You're just gonna have NFL withdrawals...

More on that:



> WASHINGTON - The National Football League, which last year had revenues of more than $9 billion as America's most popular sport, was plunged into deep uncertainty Friday, when negotiations between owners and players for a new contract broke off. That all but assured that the owners would attempt to lock out the players by Saturday to create the game's first work stoppage since 1987 and imperil the 2011 regular season.
> 
> After a final day of negotiations, the players union formally dissolved itself and moved in federal court to both prevent the league from even attempting a lockout and to sue the league.


----------



## lotuseclat79

The likelyhood is that the 2011 season will start either without a preseason - given that no workouts, mini-camps, late camp, no free-agent signings, etc. will take place in the meantime, or start late.

Think about it for a moment - the NFL is awash in billions, and will lose billions if the season tanks. That just will not happen - so, look for some kind of compromise where the owners don't really open up their books, but they give in some to the players demands to make the season happen.

-- Tom


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Come on, fess up...You don't really hate it when you're right... You're just gonna have NFL withdrawals...
> 
> More on that:


nah......I'm more of a hockey/baseball dude, and definitely a collegiate football kind of guy. Nowadays I think the entire shebang of the NFL is chock full of prima donnas. A lock-out may actually force some sense into them.

About the only thing that bums me out about it is Peyton losing a serious chance to break Favre's record for starts.


----------



## valis

good article on the Tebow conundrum.

http://espn.go.com/blog/afcwest/post/_/id/25178/pros-and-cons-of-starting-tebow-in-2011

I say start him; I've a vested interest in the Donkey's, and I can't see Orton doing that much for them, truth told.


----------



## wacor

I think the players will end giving in

One only has to look at the NHL and what that fiasco did for the players

I have to think the players missing those big checks will start to squirm

Oh and this nonsense about decertifying and becoming a trade association is a joke. If they do that then there should be a time limit as to when they can go back to being a union

If I was a union member I would want something to protect my contract. The fact they never have done anything about that tells me a lot. Of all the sports the NFL should have some measure of a guaranteed contract. Even if it somehow involves insurance by the team. Never made sense how they can have this kind of a screwed up contract system given the fragile nature of a players ability to play


----------



## ekim68

I say they shut down the next two seasons and give us all a 'cold turkey' for our addictions....


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL owners, players have an accomplice in this sad development.



> *...learned during the past few weeks of bluster and rhetoric in NFL labor talks: The league officially is the Colossus of American entertainment.*
> 
> ...don't be shocked by the greed, hubris or insincerity exhibited by NFL owners and players.


-- Tom


----------



## valis

wacor said:


> I think the players will end giving in
> 
> One only has to look at the NHL and what that fiasco did for the players
> 
> I have to think the players missing those big checks will start to squirm
> 
> Oh and this nonsense about decertifying and becoming a trade association is a joke. If they do that then there should be a time limit as to when they can go back to being a union
> 
> If I was a union member I would want something to protect my contract. The fact they never have done anything about that tells me a lot. Of all the sports the NFL should have some measure of a guaranteed contract. Even if it somehow involves insurance by the team. Never made sense how they can have this kind of a screwed up contract system given the fragile nature of a players ability to play


for the rank and file, maybe; but look at the ones doing the suing. ALL big names, and all could quite easily retire with the cash they have and live very happy existences.

I don't see the PA caving on this; I think they are totally in the right, and the owners' egos finally eclipsed their paychecks.


----------



## [email protected]

i say shut it down for a season. let them have NO pay.. and if they want to play next year for half of what they made this year then fine.. and the year after that .. half of that!


----------



## lotuseclat79

valis said:


> for the rank and file, maybe; but look at the ones doing the suing. ALL big names, and all could quite easily retire with the cash they have and live very happy existences.
> 
> I don't see the PA caving on this; I think they are totally in the right, and the owners' egos finally eclipsed their paychecks.


Hi Tim,

I believe that the ones doing the suing are only a formality of the suit, and perhaps chosen by the NFLPA when it existed before its dissolution.

Yeah, I wouldn't mind retiring with a hot super model for a wife (life long bachelor speaking)!

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

N.F.L. Talks Start a Phase of Waiting

A long but good read...But it looks like nothing happens until April 6th and the draft is April 28th...Question: Will there be a draft if this isn't resolved by then?


----------



## Littlefield

[email protected] said:


> i say shut it down for a season. let them have NO pay.. and if they want to play next year for half of what they made this year then fine.. and the year after that .. half of that!


I agree and I think the owners can hold out .I could care less if there are not games and we have college football which is much better anyway


----------



## ekim68

Here's a good question: what right do owners have to padlock stadiums that taxpayers helped pay for?

Another perspective..


----------



## valis

yet more reasons to watch hockey or baseball.......new rules about when NOT to hit a football player are out, as follows:



> Rules defining a defenseless player will be expanded and now will include eight categories:
> 
> • A quarterback in the act of throwing;
> 
> • A receiver trying to catch a pass;
> 
> • A runner already in the grasp of tacklers and having his forward progress stopped;
> 
> • A player fielding a punt or a kickoff;
> 
> • A kicker or punter during the kick;
> 
> • A quarterback at any time after change of possession;
> 
> • A receever who receives a blind-side block;
> 
> • A player already on the ground.


any bets on how long it takes for the 'quarterback in the act of throwing' to take on the meaning of 'once he has received the snap'?


----------



## ekim68

Well I guess they can still make rules even without a season....

NFL moves kickoff line from 30-yard line to 35; no change on touchbacks



> Competition committee chairman Rich McKay said he expects the percentage of touchbacks to increase anywhere from 5%-15% next season.
> 
> For prolific returners such as the New York Jets' Brad Smith and the Chicago Bears' Devin Hester -- who spoke out against the change earlier this week -- the new rule could limit their effectiveness.


----------



## [email protected]

touchbacks to increase 15% really?


----------



## lotuseclat79

Report: League insists on HGH testing.



> *Whenever a new collective bargaining agreement is reached with the NFLPA, the league is insistent that HGH testing for all NFL players be included in the deal, according to a report on FoxSports.com.*
> 
> "We want it. We think it's necessary. We're going to ensure that it's done," NFL vice president and general counsel Adolpho Birch said, according to the report. "That's something very important to us and the integrity of our game. We believe some of the basis for going slowly on it before has been addressed. At this point, it's proper for it to be an active part of our program."
> ...
> HGH was previously on the NFL's list of banned substances, but was not tested for in the league's previous drug-testing program.


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Does anyone here think there will be a season this year? I don't...

NFL owners, players ordered back to mediation



> The federal judge overseeing the dispute between NFL owners and players Monday ordered the sides to participate in mediation to help resolve the work stoppage that threatens the coming season.


----------



## wacor

ekim68 said:


> Does anyone here think there will be a season this year? I don't...
> 
> NFL owners, players ordered back to mediation


Too much money at stake for both sides. They will get it sorted out eventually.

I might have thought otherwise before the judge earlier ruled the owners could not tap into the tv money. If they had been able to then they would have been in a position of power due to that money being able to tide them by during a lockout.


----------



## ekim68

I hadn't heard that, thanks for the info...:up:


----------



## wacor

ekim68 said:


> I hadn't heard that, thanks for the info...:up:


old news from the first of March

Had the owners been able to tap into that money it would have been quite a war chest.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=6172379


----------



## lotuseclat79

Is it time yet to start a new thread, say, NFL 2011? 2010 is sooooo 2010 - ykwim? Like - done, over, kaput!

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL Lockout: Mediation on hold until May 16, leverage possibly changing sooner.

-- Tom


----------



## valis

huh.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=6424084

judge lifted the lock out. Wonder how long that will stand.


----------



## ekim68

An update:

NFL owners granted permanent stay



> MINNEAPOLIS -- The NFL's lockout remains in place, a federal appeals court ruled Monday. That means the league likely won't get back to business until at least next month -- and maybe much longer than that.
> 
> The 8th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals said the lockout can stay until a full appeal is heard on whether it is legal. That hearing is scheduled for June 3 in St. Louis, before the same panel that issued this 2-1 decision.


(BTW, in response to post #304, could a Mod just remove the "2010" from the thread title...:up: )


----------



## ekim68

Now it looks like Lewis is a soothsayer...

Ray Lewis discusses lockout issues



> One of the consequences of a lost NFL season will be an increase in crime, Baltimore Ravens linebacker Ray Lewis said in a wide-raging one-on-one interview with ESPN.


----------



## ekim68

Hall of Fame Game still on track



> The Pro Football Hall of Fame is still on track to hold the annual Hall of Fame Game on Aug. 7 between the Chicago Bears and the St. Louis Rams, the first game on the NFL's preseason calendar, according to hall president Steve Perry.
> 
> "We're making all plans to have the game on time. We've heard from both parties -- the owners and the players -- and they've expressed their desire to have the game. So, that's our plan," Perry told ESPN.


(I wonder if Las Vegas has a betting line yet on whether or not there will be a season... )


----------



## ekim68

Another great one passes on:

Hall of Fame TE John Mackey dies at age 69

And here was something that surprised me...



> He was such a good athlete that the Colts even deployed him as a kickoff returner in 1963 (he averaged 30.1 yards per return).


----------



## valis

dang.......big average for a big guy....that surprised me as well.


----------



## lotuseclat79

All I know is that football camps for the NFL are usually open for business in July to get the pro season going. What I hear is that this stupid lockout is interfering with pro rehab schedules and that can not be good for the game.

They better give this situation as much priority as the deficit talks between the Repuglicans and Democrats on Capital Hill else the NFL will default on its obligation to the NFL fans. Same goes for the NBA!

-- Tom


----------



## [email protected]

I heard today on the news we are closer to some football!!!


----------



## 1956brother

[email protected] said:


> I heard today on the news we are closer to some football!!!


let us all hope so


----------



## ekim68

One step forward and uh................

NFL owners agree; it's players' move now



> -- "Tricked, duped, led astray, hoodwinked, bamboozled."
> 
> That, in the words of Redskins defensive end and player representative Vonnie Holliday on Twitter, was what many NFL players were feeling Thursday evening after NFL team owners overwhelmingly voted for a tentative agreement, pending an OK from the players.
> 
> Players said the proposal that the owners sent over was, in fact, the owners' own proposal and included language on some issues that the players had not signed off on. And so, while the two sides have reached agreement on the major issues, the 32 teams' player representatives - after a two-hour conference call - did not vote on the tentative agreement to end the 128-day lockout.





> "In addition to depriving the players of the time needed to consider forming a union and making needed changes to the old agreement, this proposed procedure would in my view also violate federal labor laws," read the e-mail, written by NFLPA general counsel Richard Berthelsen.
> 
> "Those laws prohibit employers from coercing their employees into forming a union, and could result in any agreement reached through the procedure being declared null and void."


----------



## [email protected]

damn greedy boys better take it!


----------



## 1956brother

they are all greedy. they players said after the show..they did not know what was in it


----------



## [email protected]

well sounds like a done deal????


----------



## 1956brother

yes. a done deal

it will be interesting to see which clubs are the best organized: signing draft picks, free agents, trades, letting players go, the day to day preparations. 

the stadiums as well. all the contracts that were on hold.

it will be an interesting next couple weeks for the league


----------



## ekim68

Well and good for the next ten years....:up:


----------



## [email protected]

i didnt even notice that somewhere. this was for 10 years???

and yah.. first games are in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## lotuseclat79

The Pats had an interesting first day of training camp yesterday with two announcements:

New England Patriots think Haynesworth will fit in.



> *Defensive end Ty Warren said Thursday the team structure would make the transition easy. Nose tackle Vince Wilfork, who could see more time at end to make room for Haynesworth, said a newcomer like Haynesworth will see how the Patriots conduct themselves and shouldn't be a problem.*


Patriots get Ochocinco in trade with Bengals.



> *Ochocinco provides another option for Tom Brady, who has been without a deep target since the Patriots traded Randy Moss to the Minnesota Vikings last season. In 10 seasons, all with the Bengals, Ochocinco has 751 catches for 10,783 yards and 66 touchdowns. He has made the Pro Bowl six times.*


Other happenings in the NFL:
Ochocinco, Haynesworth to Pats; Bush, Kolb traded.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

I think Ochocinco and Haynesworth will fit right in with the Patriots....Belichick will give them some rope, at least for a while...


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL Happenings This Week.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

I see where Randy Moss is retiring.....:up: One less criminal...


----------



## ekim68

I'm trying to think of who I could add to the list: 

The 20 Biggest "Meatheads" in NFL History

(Slideshow... )


----------



## valis

unless Al Davis is at the top of the list, it will need some work...........


----------



## [email protected]

I bet Moss does nto retire..

also..lots of OSU boys picked up I saw!!!!


----------



## 1956brother

valis said:


> unless Al Davis is at the top of the list, it will need some work...........


early on al davis was great.:up:....it is way past time for al to step aside...do it for the good of the silver and black...al


----------



## valis

he's so crooked they are going to have to screw him into the ground when he dies.......he epitomizes all that is wrong with, well, megalomania for starters......


----------



## [email protected]

grrr saw that Troy smith was dropped from the 49ers... not that i thought he made a good match with them anyways  

and al davis is never gonna die.


----------



## ekim68

If you've seen Al lately, it looks like he already died...


----------



## ekim68

A sad day for one of the greats....

Bubba Smith dies at 66; NFL player turned Miller Lite pitchman


----------



## [email protected]

heard that today. he was so young!


----------



## 1956brother

an outstanding police officer


----------



## ekim68

1956brother said:


> an outstanding police officer


:up:


----------



## lotuseclat79

Growth hormone test added to NFL deal.

-- Tom


----------



## [email protected]

lol since its not family-like i wont post the article but i will say 

Bernie Kosar had parenting fail this week  

lol


----------



## lotuseclat79

Pre-season football tonight at Gillette stadium in Foxboro, MA - locally, Pats against Jaguars on CBSBoston channel (4) starting at 7:30PM - kickoff about 8:00PM. I'm looking for Ochocinco to make an impact (has he learned his routes yet in practice?). I don't expect to see much of Brady, or Haynesworth (not in many practices lately, and as usual Belicheck ain't talking), but I am looking forward to a full season of Logan Mankins at Guard!

-- Tom


----------



## valis

it's been what, 2 weeks since the lockout ended? 'Sloppy play' should be redefined this evening........


----------



## jeffce

go patriots!!!! Wooooo hooooo!!!!


----------



## ekim68

Watching Seattle/San Diego game right now and I'm a happy camper. I know it's preseason and we're seeing a bunch of guys trying out, but it's football....:up:


----------



## lotuseclat79

Well, it looks like the Pats have 2 great backup quarterbacks that play like TB! Didn't see Ochocinco or TB last night, but I absolutely can't wait to see what develops!

-- Tom


----------



## jeffce

Yep....Pats looked good and to have two back-up QBs is always good. From the start I don't think that Brady, Hainesworth and Ocho were to play at all in this game.


----------



## [email protected]

are any of the preseason games on cable channels? i need some football


----------



## ekim68

Some are


----------



## 1956brother

[email protected] said:


> are any of the preseason games on cable channels? i need some football


espn will carry a few but, most are on the nfl network


----------



## lotuseclat79

Why You Should Love The NFL Preseason.



> *The stories are smaller than during the regular season-but that's why they're fascinating*


-- Tom


----------



## [email protected]

i got to watch Monday night football and i was pretty happy about it  

TSG fantasy footbal 2011 JOIN US!! 
Moonmist set this up... but shes having issues remembering her TSG password so im passing the info along till she can get back in here 

League name = TSG Fantasy League
Password = ilovefootball
ID# 564042 (dunno if its needed)

i set the draft for Aug 29th i think.....but that can be changed depending on what ppl want... not sure i can make any live draft but i want ppl to have the option.



We are taking newbies.. come show us what you got... the girls have won the last few years... *cough cough*


----------



## jeffce

Just gotta say...HOW 'BOUT THOSE PATRIOTS ON THURSDAY? WOOO HOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ekim68

I was just wondering who your team was, jeffce....


----------



## jeffce

Oh really (Patriots). Why (Patriots) would (Patriots) you say (Patriots) that?


----------



## [email protected]

as much as I enjoy being away from the tv all weekend man im just now getting back my football. i didnt catch one game


----------



## ekim68

Well, it just goes to show that you can shoot yourself and go to jail and still be a good NFL receiver....:up:

Plaxico Burress' 3 catches, diving TD highlight NFL return, propel Jets


----------



## jeffce

Now all you Michael Vick fans don't go crazy on me because I think he is a really good QB, but did anyone note the interview with him (I can't find the link again unfortunately) where he was asked about the dog fighting again and instead of remorse he went back to the "that's what people do where I am from" statements again? You would think that being whom he is AGAIN that he would have the sense to just go ahead and just say he is remorseful for what he did even though he may not be.


----------



## [email protected]

TP to the Raiders... and i think they plan on getting him on the field next week... Im shaking my head not that this surprises me at all... prove me wrong that you are a NFL QB big guy go ahead...


----------



## ekim68

Good grief....I guess there's not a recession going on NFL salaries....

Eagles, Michael Vick reach 6-year deal



> Vick and the Philadelphia Eagles agreed on a six-year contract on Monday that again makes the Pro Bowl quarterback one of the highest-paid players in the NFL.
> 
> A league source told ESPN's Andrew Brandt the deal is worth $100 million and a league source told ESPN NFL Insider Adam Schefter that it contains roughly $40 million guaranteed.


----------



## ekim68

Talk about being spoiled.... This guy is being offered the highest pay for a running back, and it's not enough for him...

Chris Johnson defends tweets



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Titans running back Chris Johnson seems to be finding out about the downside of Twitter during his contract holdout.
> 
> Johnson tweeted Wednesday to "fake Titan fans" to shut up. Fans are calling him greedy and saying his demands are too high.


----------



## ekim68

Ah man, another one of my favorites...

Former Tampa Bay Bucs, Oklahoma star Lee Roy Selmon dies



> Selmon was the No. 1 pick in the 1976 draft - the first ever selection by expansion Tampa Bay -suffering through a winless inaugural season. In 1979, he won the NFL Defensive Player of the Year award and helped Tampa Bay to the NFC championship game.
> 
> He went on to record 78 sacks and earn six consecutive Pro Bowl selections during his nine-year career. He retired after the 1984 seasons and was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in 1995.


----------



## valis

anyone taking odds on whether or not Peyton starts?


----------



## [email protected]

YAY for football in 3 days!!!


----------



## ekim68

This breaks his streak....

Peyton Manning out Week 1


----------



## ekim68

Looks like it might be a lot more serious than just the streak...

Peyton Manning could be out for the season



> Indianapolis quarterback Peyton Manning, the NFL's only four-time most valuable player, underwent another neck surgery Thursday and could sit out the entire season and possibly more.
> 
> It was the third neck procedure in 19 months for Manning, 35, who has missed only one play because of injury in 14 seasons.


----------



## [email protected]

That was as good as the nd/michigan game last night. I couldnt go to sleep. which im glad I didnt. Not that I cared who won it was just a good 2nd half!


----------



## Knotbored

Seattle/Sanfran game was a letdown.
Either team could have been beaten by any average college team the way they played.
Seattle has no pass protection and Sanfran doesn't know what to do with the ball inside the 20 yard line, nor how to make third downs.-the only interesting discussion was the dislike of both coaches for each other.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Monday night, the Pats served notice to opposing NFL defenses with a no-huddle offense - i.e. no time for defenses to give a lot of confusing defensive looks to the quarterback before the ball is hiked!

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

NFL wants all fans frisked from ankles up in 2011



> The NFL wants all fans searched from the ankles up this to improve fan safety this season.
> 
> Under the new "enhanced" pat-down procedures, the NFL wants all 32 clubs to search fans from the ankles to the knees as well as the waist up. Previously, security guards only patted down fans from the waist up as they entered stadiums.





> The NFL suffered damage to its family-friendly image when a South Carolina man was arrested for using an illegal taser on other fans at a New York Jets-Dallas Cowboys game Sunday night.


----------



## [email protected]

lol a taser... really... and that will take forever to get into the gates with all that when they could just hide it in something anyways.


----------



## ekim68

Hey Tom, have you seen any of these? 

Boston statues dressed in Belichick hoodie


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Mike,

Only saw them on the news broadcast locally - amusing, eh?

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Who would have thought that the Bills would be 3-0 and leading the East right now? 

Football is back in Buffalo


----------



## ekim68

A good game on tonight with MNF....:up: John Gruden just said, "It's just a matter of time before Romo and Whitten break your heart if you're a Washington fan"....


----------



## Littlefield

Yep ,Romo with his hurt ribs really delivered tonite with the win


----------



## valis

not sure if 'good' game covers it..........it was a game, but IMO, very very far from good........


----------



## Wino

Littlefield said:


> Yep ,Romo with his hurt ribs really delivered tonite with the win


Romo is this generations Craig Morton. He will amass a fine record, buit will always be a "choker" when the chips are down and it counts. Although a win is a win - winning on field goals does not make for a great quarterback.


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> not sure if 'good' game covers it..........it was a game, but IMO, very very far from good........


Defense valis, defense.... (Although Jones had his first 100 yard game this year..)


----------



## valis

defense? Dunno about that.....'sloppy' would be the term I would use.


----------



## ekim68

Who would've guessed that Detroit would start out the season 4 and 0? 

Lions rally to beat Cowboys and stay unbeaten


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> not sure if 'good' game covers it..........it was a game, but IMO, very very far from good........


Talk about a 'Not-Good' game....Tonight the Ravens/Jets is hard to watch even for a defensive fan...Their QB's should just switch teams since they've been giving the other team the ball so much tonight....


----------



## Wino

ekim68 said:


> Who would've guessed that Detroit would start out the season 4 and 0?
> 
> Lions rally to beat Cowboys and stay unbeaten


As we say in Texas, "How 'bout them Cowboys!!"


----------



## 1956brother

as hard as the falcons tried to loose, they actually won the game in seattle


----------



## [email protected]

i dont even like the bengals but i still cant believe they beat the bills. wow.


----------



## ekim68

Raiders owner Al Davis dead at 82


----------



## 1956brother

as much as i respect al davis and what he did with the raiders, you hear about players trying to keep their careers alive. al davis did it as an owner.

thanx al for your contribution to football:up:


----------



## ekim68

And as much as I agree with your assessment of what Davis did for the game, especially in the helping of the merger of the old AFL and NFL, but the guy was a nut. He screwed up as much stuff as he built. Moving the Raiders to LA was the worst and I don't think they've recover totally yet...


----------



## valis

not to mention benching Marcus for 2 years......


----------



## ekim68

Any thoughts on this?

Carson Palmer traded to Raiders


----------



## valis

Glad for Carson, could care less about the Raiders. Carson ain't that bad a guy, IMO. He gave everything he had for the Bungles, eventually just had had enough.


----------



## valis

As I said, Carson is a good kid. Turns out he took a 5 mil drop to play.


----------



## ekim68

I was wondering how long this would last.....

Pats cut Albert Haynesworth


----------



## 1956brother

if i were an nfl team running the 4/3 defense as apposed to 3/4 which haynesworth hates. i would give him a shot.

he has some good years left in him. i feel he would be grateful. besides, you can pick him up at bargin price.


----------



## valis

he's a slacker......pure and simple........


----------



## ekim68

Looks like the Bucs picked him up.....He might be a slacker but he's big.....I just don't understand why he was so good at Tenn. and then he couldn't play after he left there.


----------



## 1956brother

he does not like to play nose tackle. two or three people on him each play. at regular defensive tackle he is more one on one. 4/3 defense as apposed to the 3/4 defense


----------



## ekim68

You'd think getting paid 100 million dollars would give enough incentive to learn another position and do more strength conditioning....


----------



## ekim68

I thought this guy was a good college QB, but I didn't think he would have much of an effect as a Pro. Well I've been wrong before...

Broncos have a prayer with Tim Tebow



> Quarterback gets mixed reviews for wearing his religious beliefs on his sleeve, but all he does is win and treat people with respect.


----------



## ekim68

Tebow


----------



## Littlefield

Go Tebow


----------



## ekim68

Dolphins and Chiefs fired their head coaches today....What a tough job...


----------



## ekim68

Not sure if you've seen the video yet, but is football getting too tame or should guys like this be in the game?

Steelers LB James Harrison suspended one game



> In an interview with NFL Live, former Steelers RB Jerome Bettis said he spoke with Harrison and that he has no plans to change his play.
> 
> "He told me he can't" change, Bettis said.


----------



## valis

that was a hard hit, probably fineable, but I don't believe he should be suspended.

On a related note, did you see that 'non' hit on Brady that got called for a personal foul? That was ridiculous.


----------



## ekim68

I missed the Brady thing, but I did see him jawing with the offensive coordinator....Makes me wonder who the boss is..


----------



## valis

brady was getting chewed out, and he deserved it....heck, he even said so.


----------



## ekim68

Ok, don't beat me up on this, but it's funny....

SNL Tebow


----------



## valis

Laughed when I saw that.......:up:


----------



## wowzer

Littlefield said:


> Go Tebow


Sorry Tebow... http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/12/18/patriots-broncos-highs-and-lows/


----------



## valis

Well, the Donkeys showed up for the first quarter at least. They just forgot that there were 3 more.


----------



## ekim68

Pick Up the Phone, NFL: The Future Is Calling 



> According to three top NFL executives, the league has been meeting with technology and communications companies to brainstorm how to bring the league into the 21st century. Every technological advancement you can imagine is on the table.
> 
> Coaches selecting plays from tablet computers. Quarterbacks and defensive captains wired to every player on the field and calling plays without a huddle. Digital video on the sidelines so coaches can review plays instantly. Officials carrying hand-held screens for replays. Computer chips embedded in the ball and in the shoulder pads (or mouth guards) that track every move players make and measure their speed, the impact of their hits, even their rate of fatigue.


----------



## wowzer

ekim68 said:


> Pick Up the Phone, NFL: The Future Is Calling


Can you say lock-out...


----------



## 1956brother

ekim68 said:


> Pick Up the Phone, NFL: The Future Is Calling


they better pretty much leave it alone. instant replay was a disaster. now, they want to let computers interfere with the game.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi 1956brother,

It does not sound like interference to me. It is a way to collect data - yes, but not to intrude on the nature of the game which is a competition, so the data collection is a way to insure that playing the game is fair IMHO - and should produce more time efficiency in the playing of the game, which due to TV contracts seems to go on forever most of the time. 

Instant replay is only a disaster for those whom have an opinion not backed up by the best data to back up the call on the field which, of course, can be overturned after review - which is fair!

-- Tom


----------



## 1956brother

I see some benefits for the use of computers on the field...gathering data. but, how easy would it be for the other team to intercept this data?...yes, i am sure the league will prohibit this, but..?

i don't want the refs to use computers to make calls. they did a lousy job with this using instant replay. I don't wan't a computer to make a call.

i don't want better communication between the players. this ill take away from the fans screeming during a home game.

i would rather have the game deicided by human error than a computer


----------



## ekim68

Best fan sign of the year


----------



## franca

ekim68 said:


> Best fan sign of the year


:up::up:

Spurned woman


----------



## ekim68

Nike creates Skittles shoes for Marshawn Lynch



> SEATTLE, Dec. 28 (UPI) -- Nike released photos of custom-made shoes designed for Seattle Seahawks running back Marshawn Lynch with his famous Skittles habit in mind.


----------



## ekim68

I'm thinking that the Raiders have just upped the ante in their Division.....

New Raiders GM McKenzie called great talent judge



> The former Raiders linebacker (1985-88) worked his way up in the Packers' front office for 18 years, overseeing the scouting of potential professional free agents since 2008. McKenzie is a disciple of Ron Wolf, who worked in the Raiders' personnel department for 25 years and later was the Packers' GM for nine years.


----------



## 1956brother

the raiders need all the help they can get. this will not be a turn around. so who runs the raiders now that al davis is gone?


----------



## ekim68

I heard that Davis's son is running things, but on another note:

NFL playoffs 2012: Tim Tebow, Denver Broncos eliminate Pittsburgh Steelers in OT

I thought sure that Pittsburgh had the momentum in the second half...


----------



## Littlefield

Tebow really pulled the trigger  :up:


----------



## valis

anyone else notice Tebow's final line?

10-22, 316 yards.

316. As in John, 3:16?


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> anyone else notice Tebow's final line?
> 
> 10-22, 316 yards.
> 
> 316. As in John, 3:16?


Never thought religion would get into this thread

He was just lucky.

He/They will get spanked new week.


----------



## valis

Most likely.......that said, I thought they were going to smoked by the Steelers.....had to eat a few heaping plates o' crow over that one......


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> Most likely.......that said, I thought they were going to smoked by the Steelers.....had to eat a few heaping plates o' crow over that one......





> had to eat a few heaping plates o' crow over that one


Save some for me next week ...


----------



## valis

man, I even got a call post-game from my sis in freakin' Germany.....something like 3 am her time..yeah, I understand Tebow is a helluva guy, but IMO, he is far, far, FAR from being an NFL qb even now......


----------



## wowzer

Yeah, He has a ton of potential but at the moment he just operates on a wing and a prayer... no religion intended... 

I'm with you, I thought the Pitt defense would stuff him.


----------



## valis

He's got loads of potential, granted, and he's a helluva an athlete.....that said, were I Elway, I'd seriously consider putting him at TE and maybe using him out of the wildcat on occasion.


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL Playoff Preview - Denver (9-8) at New England (13-3) (ET). <--- 8PM EST Saturday, 14 January, 2012



> *The unlikeliest of teams that remain in the hunt for this season's Lombardi Trophy continues its remarkable run Saturday at Gillette Stadium, though the Denver Broncos' participation in this weekend's AFC Divisional Playoff clash with the storied New England Patriots is just one of several juicy plot lines that have built up this fascinating and pivotal matchup.*


-- Tom


----------



## 1956brother

no sir...it wil be business as usual for the patriots.


----------



## ekim68

Bill Cowher has turned down at least three NFL teams



> At least three NFL teams have called Bill Cowher with coaching offers this season, but he sounds like a man who has little interest in leaving the comfort of his chair at CBS for the harsh realities of the sideline.


Good on him....:up: A whole lot less stressful I would think....


----------



## Skivvywaver

"You feel a lot better on Mondays."

Coach seems to think so too.


----------



## Littlefield

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1023255-tim-tebow-video-watch-jimmy-fallon-introduce-tebowie

Go Tebow  But you gotta admit this video by Jimmy is hilarious


----------



## ekim68

Wow, what a game at San Francisco.....The lead changed 4 times in the last 4 minutes....:up: New Orleans can get some rest now....


----------



## wowzer

ekim68 said:


> Wow, what a game at San Francisco.....The lead changed 4 times in the last 4 minutes....:up: New Orleans can get some rest now....


 agreed great game...

and now this important anouncement...

spank, spank, spank..... bye-bye Tebow


----------



## Wino

valis said:


> anyone else notice Tebow's final line?
> 
> 10-22, 316 yards.
> 
> 316. As in John, 3:16?


In yesterdays game, I knew at 3:16 minutes into the game Tebow and Denver were in for a very long day.


----------



## wowzer

Wino said:


> In yesterdays game, I knew at 3:16 minutes into the game Tebow and Denver were in for a very long day.


----------



## ekim68

Looks like Green Bay took a page right out of New Orleans' playbook.....Turning the ball over six times is NOT a good strategy....:down:


----------



## 1956brother

they could not catch a pass either. having the worse defense in the league finally caught up with green bay. the title games should be pretty good.:up:


----------



## ekim68

I agree they should be pretty good....:up: And I'm glad the Giants are coming to San Fran. I get cold watching those games in freezing weather....


----------



## valis

Wino said:


> In yesterdays game, I knew at 3:16 minutes into the game Tebow and Denver were in for a very long day.


hah! 

Yeah, it was pretty much over by then, wasn't it?


----------



## lotuseclat79

NFL Playoff Preview - Baltimore (13-4) at New England (14-3) (ET). (3PM: Sunday January 22, 2012 on CBS) (Miami Herald - Football Wires)

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

A couple of good games today....:up: And the Giants and Patriots meet yet again in the Superbowl.....:up:


----------



## valis

couple of GREAT games, IMO. And now Brady has tied Elway for most SB starts by a QB (well, he will, assuming he doesn't get hit by a bus in the next couple weeks), and while Elway did it over the course of 17 or so years, Brady has done it in 10. Eek.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> couple of GREAT games, IMO. And now Brady has tied Elway for most SB starts by a QB (well, he will, assuming he doesn't get hit by a bus in the next couple weeks), and while Elway did it over the course of 17 or so years, Brady has done it in 10. Eek.


Imagine if Brady had been on his "A" game. Hope he has it in two weeks.


----------



## valis

ditto here.....regardless, it should be a solid game. I think the current line is 3, but I expect that to go up a bit.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> ditto here.....regardless, it should be a solid game. I think the current line is 3, but I expect that to go up a bit.


ditto here as well... The Giants have a great defense but I think people have over looked how much the Pats have improved in that department.


----------



## valis

Indeed.....the Bronco game didn't show much (well, they were the top rushing offense, but even THAT doesn't say much, as they were running an offense not seen on a pro field in 50 years) but yesterday certainly did.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Yeah the Pats D looks like it has improved steadily in the playoffs as opposed to the regular season.

The difference in the outcome result of SB46 will likely be in one of: penalties, botched opportunities, QB sacks, interceptions, special team play, and then, of course, the difference between Brady's protection from the offensive line vs. Manniing's. And don't forget that Manning (Eli) is now considered one of the elite QBs in the NFL.

That said, notwithstanding, Brady's motivation may be the tie-breaker if his team can stand-up and deliver in the House of Payton (Manning) next week - I hate the wait for the Big Dance!

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

'They use you up': Hall of Famer Dorsett suing NFL.

Hopefully, the NFL will stand up and deliver for Dorsett and the 300 others bringing the suit against the NFL.

-- Tom


----------



## Wino

A mite difficult to work up much sympathy for these over paid prima donnas. They knew going in what risk was involved and what lay ahead.


----------



## ekim68

Link didn't work for me, Tom. However, contrary to what Wino said, I think that those players that made the owners rich should be taken care of. A lot of them were special and their names will be remembered, not the owners...


----------



## 1956brother

i think this suite has more to do with their lawyers wanting to make money more than any help for the players. they are trying to take advantage on the recent talk of concussions.

they have about as much hope of suing the nfl as the usfl.

injuries are part of the game. all the players know this going into the league.


----------



## valis

Yup......and you poll 100 players today, I'd bet that 99 of them would lie about a concussion.......


----------



## lotuseclat79

Unlike Patriots, NFL slow to embrace 'Moneyball'.



> *"The Patriots are the `Moneyball' team of the NFL, no doubt about it," said Brian Burke, founder of Advanced NFL Stats Inc. "The Patriots are in the Super Bowl because they have this system and stick to it. The Giants are in the Super Bowl because they are lucky."*


-- Tom


----------



## valis

dunno about that one......Belichick is known to be a draft God of sorts, and yet if you look at his track record, he's cut at least 50% of his drafts.....


----------



## ekim68

Let the Game begin: 


Super Bowl super bust: US seizes 307 websites; grabs $4.8M in fake NFL merchandise 



> The piracy, counterfeit and copyright battle has moved to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Speaking a National Football League press conference ahead of this weekend's Super Bowl the US Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency said special agents this week seized a total of 307 websites and snatched up 42,692 items of phony Super Bowl-related memorabilia along with other counterfeit items for a total take of more than $4.8 million - up from $3.72 million last year.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Super Bowl Psychology: What Winning Teams Do Right.



> *It wasn't luck that landed the New York Giants and New England Patriots in Super Bowl XLVI. Rather, it was the result of months - if not years - of hard work, team-building and constant preparation. When they take the field this Sunday at Lucas Oil Stadium in Indianapolis, it is those qualities that will once again be on display when one team is named Super Bowl champion.*


Just yesterday, in my hometown, a local gas station I passed had some SB paraphernalia for sale in a sectioned off part of the gas station lot - MC and Visa charge cards accepted. I wonder if their merchandise is legitimate.

I think I'll go to one of the local Sports Authority or Modell's to get me a Gronk (No. 87) Pats shirt for the game on Sunday. Hope he has a BIGGG game on Sunday despite the high ankle sprain he suffered against the Ravens.

Sunday's game will be - a pull out all the stops for both teams!

-- Tom


----------



## 1956brother

the sports authority should be ok. your local gas station no.

it should have some sort of official nfl tag on it.


----------



## valis

Final pick; Pats by five and bet the under.


----------



## Wino

I have no idea who will win other than the NFL. I'm just hoping and praying Madonna doesn't have a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Knotbored

I am not for ripoff of fame- but all that phony merchandise amounts to the value of less then two 30 second TV ads and a value to players of less then the price of their lunch. There are more significant social injustices that need fixing.


----------



## ekim68

Aaron Rodgers wins MVP in landslide



> INDIANAPOLIS -- Green Bay quarterback Aaron Rodgers has won the 2011 Associated Press NFL Most Valuable Player award in a landslide.
> 
> Rodgers earned 48 votes to two for New Orleans quarterback Drew Brees in balloting by a nationwide panel of 50 media members who regularly cover the NFL. The Packers star is the first Green Bay player honored since Brett Favre concluded a run of three straight seasons as MVP in 1997.


----------



## 1956brother

it should have brees as the mvp.

i like the giants. they know they have to be more physical up front. i think they will do it.


----------



## ekim68

Well the Giants won Superbowl XLVI and it turned into a decent game in the second half....:up: Didn't really have a favorite except each team has an ex-Duck.....


----------



## valis

was indeed a good game....wanted to see the Pats win, but that's primarily because I'm an AFC guy....all told, pretty solid game. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Giants' Win Draws 12,233 Tweets per Second



> The biggest highlights of Super Bowl XLVI - the thrilling final seconds and Madonna's halftime performance - lit up social media, setting a record for the most tweets per second (TPS) on Twitter for any sporting event.
> 
> As the New England Patriots' final Hail Mary pass fell to the ground and the New York Giants emerged with a 21-17 win, the number of tweets spiked to 12,233, the highest number for any event in the United States since Twitter began tracking such things. During the final three minutes of the game, when Eli Manning led the Giants down the field for what would be the winning touchdown, Twitter averaged 10,000 TPS. Those numbers dwarfed last year's Super Bowl, which topped out at 4,064 tweets per second.


----------



## ekim68

Anyone remember Ditka wearing that wig on Draft Day? 

Ricky Williams retiring after 11 seasons


----------



## 1956brother

gave up the whole draft to get him then, went and played golf.


----------



## lotuseclat79

B/R NFL 1,000: Top 50 Quarterbacks.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Manning, Colts parting ways



> Peyton Manning's illustrious career with the Indianapolis Colts has reached an inglorious end.
> 
> The Colts will hold a news conference Wednesday at noon ET to announce that they are releasing the NFL's only four-time MVP and the most prolific passer in franchise history, according to former Indianapolis vice chairman Bill Polian, now an ESPN analyst.


----------



## valis

Irsay's an idiot, all I got to say on that. If he thinks Luck/RG will be able to do anything remotely close to what Peyton would have done the next couple years, he's delusional as well.


----------



## Wino

If Jerry Jones has an ounce of smartness he'll jump on this.


----------



## ekim68

He'll have to outbid Snyder from Washington, IMHO.....


----------



## valis

Well, according to your criteria, Wino, you don't have to worry about Peyton ending up in Dallas......Jones is too full of himself to even consider it.

I see either Arizona or Miami......I doubt Washington just due to the fact that Peyton is a dome dude.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> Well, according to your criteria, Wino, you don't have to worry about Peyton ending up in Dallas......Jones is too full of himself to even consider it.
> 
> I see either Arizona or Miami......I doubt Washington just due to the fact that Peyton is a dome dude.


Peyton is just another overpaid greedy pig, but that's another story.

Does anyone think they will get a full quality season out of an ageing beatup QB?


----------



## valis

absolutely. I've heard rumors (I've not looked to substantiate them, however) that he has said that wherever he goes, he just wants a base salary with heavy incentive-laden bonuses......

I still think he's a class act. Very class act. Far better than about 99% of the other players out there.

And FWIW, I think if he ends up someplace like Houston or San Fran, that team has jumps way up in the odds for Super Bowl champs.


----------



## wowzer

No doubt he will go somewhere that has a chance. I would hope he doesn't embarrass himself by going to a cellar dweller just for the $.

Seems like he still has the fire inside to want to be competitive but, who will take the chance is the question.


----------



## valis

I don't think he'll go to a team that has no chance in hades.....personally, I think it's going to be Miami or AZ........wouldn't mind seeing him in Denver, but that ain't going to happen.


----------



## 1956brother

the colts had 35.5 million (28 bonus/ 7.5 salary) reasons to get rid of him. not to mention age and injuries.

after their last season they have to rebuild. start over with luck.

i see AZ or mia but, snyder would like to have a real qb in wash...does he want to play against his brother? i don't see sf, den, hou, or nyj. they have qb's, they seam to be happy within reason.

i wish peyton well...anyone that stayed out for a year with his injury and many operations


----------



## valis

Houston's out just because the idiots just gave Foster 50m over 5 years.

A running back. 5 years.

Better yet, a running back that ain't named Emmit, Ladainian, or Adrian.......


----------



## ekim68

An interesting read:

Several quarterbacks in flux await Peyton Manning decision


----------



## wowzer

Peyton who? http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/03/19/report-peyton-manning-to-sign-with-broncos/


----------



## valis

and they are dumping Tebow......think that's a mistake......put him at TE, toss him in motion and you've got a rather potent attack, IMO.

But kudos to the Donkeys for landing him........:up:


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> and they are dumping Tebow......think that's a mistake......put him at TE, toss him in motion and you've got a rather potent attack, IMO.


I agree, as long as P$yton doesn't brake/break. 

Be crazy to just get rid of Tom Terrfic... A little strange but, a hellofa athlete.


----------



## valis

I had heard that he was going to settle for 'incentive laden'.............that said, you buy that, I got some land off of the coast of Denver for ya.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> I had heard that he was going to settle for 'incentive laden'.............that said, you buy that, I got some land off of the *coast* of Denver for ya.


Done a fair amount of skiing in that area, don't remember any water to salty.


----------



## valis

Sorta the point.....

It's funny, I've gotten a half-dozen calls from my buddies up there so far.......and me mudder was the first.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> Sorta the point.....
> 
> It's funny, I've gotten a half-dozen calls from my buddies up there so far.......and me mudder was the first.


Yah know what they say... mudder knows best...


----------



## valis

Yup....she's pretty hot about them losing Tebow.....I myself don't get it. I think that from the 30 in, having those two in the backfield could confuse some defenses rather quickly.


----------



## valis

Tebow is a jet and sean peyton of the saints banned for the entire year. Didnt see either of those. Wow. plus the saints lost 500k and a crapton of drafts. 

Have to say I agree with neither of those.


----------



## ekim68

Boy Howdy:  More on the Saints...



> Saints coach Sean Payton has been suspended for one year, former defensive coordinator Gregg Williams was suspended indefinitely, general manager Mickey Loomis was suspended for the first eight regular-season games, the team was fined $500,000 and lost two second-round draft picks (one in 2012 and '13) as a result of a bounty program conducted by the team during the 2009-11 seasons that targeted opposing players.
> 
> Saints assistant coach Joe Vitt also was suspended six games and fined $100,000. The NFL said in its statement that the suspensions for Payton, Loomis and Vitt are without pay.


Here


----------



## 1956brother

can see the year long ban for peyton, but banning williams for life seams a bit stiff

tebow a jet? i guess they feel sanchez needs to pay more attention to football.


----------



## ekim68

The banning of Williams is called "indefinitely" and will be reviewed after this next season....I think this is a good decision by Goodell because there's no place for bounties in the NFL.....It's a tough enough sport without resorting to rewards for cheap hits....It looks like individual reviews are next on the agenda. :up:


----------



## wowzer

1956brother said:


> tebow a jet?


Yep...

http://boston.cbsradio.stats.com/fb/story.asp?i=20120321131551462292908


----------



## Littlefield

Yep, and you already have idiots like the sports writer Dave Zirin saying Tebow will set back gays in NY 30 or 40 years.


----------



## valis

I heard he was 'guaranteed' 30 snaps a game? 

Has Ryan completely lost his mind?

Well, okay, I know that's rhetorical, but still.


----------



## ekim68

We'll see how these guys do after the actual draft next month...

USA TODAY 2012 NFL mock draft 1.0, March 28


----------



## valis

Ryan Leaf busted twice in as many days.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7765279/ryan-leaf-arrested-again-burglary-drug-charges-montana

whups. Art Schleister, anyone?


----------



## valis

whups again.

Man, if ever a pro team warranted the death penalty.........



> The U.S. Attorney's Office in the Eastern District of Louisiana was told Friday that New Orleans Saints general manager Mickey Loomis had an electronic device in his Superdome suite that had been secretly re-wired to enable him to eavesdrop on visiting coaching staffs for nearly three NFL seasons, "Outside the Lines" has learned.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> whups again.
> 
> Man, if ever a pro team warranted the death penalty.........




I have a friend that is a Saints fan..Wow do I have a lot of ammo to use on him when he bashes the Seahwaks


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Ryan Leaf busted twice in as many days.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7765279/ryan-leaf-arrested-again-burglary-drug-charges-montana
> 
> whups. Art Schleister, anyone?


He was a big time player for one of our local college teams..The Cougs

Heisman Trophy after his junior year

He had one of the worst records of any NFL QB

He played for the San Diego Chargers and the Dallas Cowboys between 1998 and 2001, and also spent time with the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and the Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## Izme

I'm hoping that the Seahawks do well this year!

Can at least hope


----------



## valis

Yeah, that deal with the Saints is not good. There are rumors of wiretapping, which is federal. No bueno. Betcha jmosmith is spitting nails about now.


----------



## valis

As for Leaf, I remember him well. Saw him against OU when I was in Portland. I remember the debate as to who would go first, he or some dude named Peyton. Weird, eh?


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Yeah, that deal with the Saints is not good. There are rumors of wiretapping, which is federal. No bueno. Betcha jmosmith is spitting nails about now.




I'd wager that other teams are up to no good as well..Just haven't been caught..Going after a player to specifically injure him is wrong!


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> As for Leaf, I remember him well. Saw him against OU when I was in Portland. I remember the debate as to who would go first, he or some dude named Peyton. Weird, eh?


Yahhh..Peyton went to Denver and I have a friend who is totally gloating on that fact...We always watch the games together..He loves Denver...I Thought Elway was awesome..many of my friends hated ol horse face


----------



## valis

Dont forget Im from colorado, hono. I go back to the Morton/Upchurch days.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Dont forget Im from colorado, hono. I go back to the Morton/Upchurch days.


Sooo..I don't have to ask you if you liked Elway 

Have a few Duck fans at my work...Both from Portland..We go round and Round...since I'm a WSU coug and WS Huskie fan! 

And a Zags fan as well


----------



## Izme

So awesome that Elway went out with a bang by winning the Superbowl...what a very unique thing in the NFL indeed


----------



## ekim68

I think the Seahawks are gonna do good this year at least on defense, I just hope there's enough Skittles for the offense....


----------



## valis

Ya know....ive now heard talk about the feds sniffing arojmd this wiretapping. This is somethimg to keep an eye on methinks.


----------



## valis

And Elway, or as I called him, The Biffster. Best QB to ever play the sport imo. Put him in SanFran and nothing much changes. Put Montana in Denver and hes dead by 85.


----------



## Izme

Yahhh...We Seahawks fan must keep the faith...Nice jab at Lynch (The Beast)) by the way 

If we win games...Let's send them a truckload of skittles 






Come on NFL!

Best Runs..This stuff gets me goin!


----------



## valis

Yeah, didnt that measure on seismographs? rememner that one well. Glad i wasnt in front of him.


----------



## Izme

Nice rumour 

But it beat the previous Superbowl Champs which had me jumping out of my chair and dragging my knuckles across my ceiling...I had a few bucks on the game and my co workers thought that what I had predicted had come true! *gulp*

We came close!

Whew!


----------



## Izme

Look at all those sweet runs!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Fish, I'm saving those....:up:


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> And Elway, or as I called him, The Biffster. Best QB to ever play the sport imo. Put him in SanFran and nothing much changes. Put Montana in Denver and hes dead by 85.


The thing that stands out about Elway was the *bullit*! He'd nail em right between the numbers with such force..it would just bounce off...He had so many awesome moments in The NFL!


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Thanks Fish, I'm saving those....:up:


You bet! That best runs vid is awesome!


----------



## ekim68

As an aside, about Elway....When he was at Stanford he killed us Ducklings....:down: They had nothing but him and in his senior year they were ranked 20th in the country...After he left they had many, many losing seasons... I didn't like him then and it took until his Super Bowl wins for me to accept his greatness....


----------



## valis

izme said:


> Nice rumour
> 
> But it beat the previous Superbowl Champs which had me jumping out of my chair and dragging my knuckles across my ceiling...I had a few bucks on the game and my co workers thought that what I had predicted had come true! *gulp*
> 
> We came close!
> 
> Whew!


Actually pretty sure its a fact. Google lymch seismograph. Should get some hits.

Edit- lynch rather. Damn mobile.


----------



## valis

izme said:


> Nice rumour
> 
> But it beat the previous Superbowl Champs which had me jumping out of my chair and dragging my knuckles across my ceiling...I had a few bucks on the game and my co workers thought that what I had predicted had come true! *gulp*
> 
> We came close!
> 
> Whew!





izme said:


> The thing that stands out about Elway was the *bullit*! He'd nail em right between the numbers with such force..it would just bounce off...He had so many awesome moments in The NFL!


Worst touch pass in history. But he could nail you im grand central at rush hour.


----------



## ekim68

Speaking of a lively arm, that reminds me of Jeff George....When he went to Oakland one of the defensive coaches said, "He's the same on the routes, just twenty and thirty yards deeper." And this little tidbit on him: Too bad his brain wasn't as strong as his arm...

Jeff



> In 1990, the Colts again had the 1st overall and selected quarterback Jeff George, who even then was known as a world-class talent with a questionable attitude. This proved to be accurate


----------



## valis

aaaaaaaand here you go, fishy.

http://mynorthwest.com/?nid=275&sid=410708


----------



## valis

yup, the Effa Bee Eye is getting interested........

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7...bing-alleged-eavesdropping-new-orleans-saints


----------



## ekim68

Eli Manning: Jets QBs more popular



> Eli Manning just won his second Super Bowl MVP and is set to host "Saturday Night Live," but the New York Giants quarterback says he's behind Jets signal-callers Mark Sanchez and Tim Tebow when it comes to popularity in New York City.


----------



## valis

pro bowl betamaxed, it would appear.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7857508/nfl-moving-suspend-pro-bowl-sources-say


----------



## ekim68

Not much of a loss, IMO. The last few years have just been a showcase without any hard hitting. Do you remember when the college stars used to play the pros in the old Pro Bowl?


----------



## valis

nope......don't think I've ever even watched a pro bowl...........


----------



## 1956brother

the players don't want to play in the game...all pros should be honored but how?


----------



## valis

maybe by paying them zillions of dollars to play a game?


----------



## 1956brother

no, they are tired. the six month work schedule and the seven figure contracts put a lot of wear and tear on their bodies and souls.

i have not watched the game in years...it's anti climatic.


----------



## valis

yeah, but they get paid zillions to _play a game_. That was the kicker......


----------



## ekim68

Well Skivvy should be happy with USA Todays' assessment of the Draft....

Ranking NFL teams' 2012 drafts 1-32


----------



## Skivvywaver

I am very happy with this years draft. The Steelers have left Ben open for too many hits over the years and he is getting older. Time to protect the investment. 

Sean Spence could be special depending on how he is used. I like that he not only hits, he wraps up and tackles old school. Looking forward to seeing these kids play..


----------



## 1956brother

stafford better watch out. moore will no throw away the game to the opposition.


----------



## ekim68

1956brother said:


> stafford better watch out. moore will no throw away the game to the opposition.


What?


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> What?


no clue.  Maybe something about the Lions?


----------



## valis

and the fallout continues

vilma banned for entire 2012 season

this is big......wonder if he has any recourse on this.......


----------



## valis

holy cow........

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junior_Seau


----------



## Izme

Any predictions on the Broncs going all the way with Peyton at the helm? 

I say.....9 n 7


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> I am very happy with this years draft. The Steelers have left Ben open for too many hits over the years and he is getting older. Time to protect the investment.
> 
> Sean Spence could be special depending on how he is used. I like that he not only hits, he wraps up and tackles old school. Looking forward to seeing these kids play..


Rothlessboooger sucks kitty litter!


----------



## valis

They got a cake schedule. I'll do ya one better, 10 & 6. Although 11 & 5 aint out of the question. Count at least 8 for manning alone.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I say they lose their first regular season game.


----------



## Skivvywaver

izme said:


> Rothlessboooger sucks kitty litter!


 Go root for the SeaChickens....


----------



## valis

Skivvywaver said:


> I say they lose their first regular season game.


very possible.......that said, however, I still think they will get to double digits......

Regardless, should be interesting......


----------



## valis

ahhhh, I see what you did there.......took me a minute.

Tempted to put a sammich on that one, Skivvy.......very tempted. Playing in Denver, too........how many points you giving me?


----------



## Skivvywaver

Ryan Clark won't be playing so there goes your 3 point spread out the window. You always face the Steelers minus Clark because the Broncs hardly ever play in the Burgh. This is 3 straight games in Denver which gives the Broncos a distinct advantage.

That said, Ben will be healthy and the Steelers D has been known to give Manning fits.


----------



## valis

that was with the Colt's O-line........


Dunno where I'm going with that, because I seem to recall Elway running for his life for about 20 years up there.......


----------



## Skivvywaver

Both teams have had major changes recently. I just hope the Steelers can pound the ball and protect Roethlisberger. Their O-Line has stunk up the joint for a few years now.


----------



## valis

I'd just like to see the Donkey's make the playoffs.......it worked with having just Elway, but that was a young biffster, and healthy too. Unlike Manning.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Elway was at the end of his career when he knocked off Farve and the Pack to win the big one. Manning is no Elway tho. Not very mobile when he was young while Elway was a scrambler his whole career.

Elway>Manning IMO. Not by much but as an all around athlete, Elway is my pick.

If the line can keep the dogs off Manning, he will light Denver up. If not, he will get sacked a whole bunch cause he can't get out of his own way.


----------



## valis

heck, dude, Elway's greater than any other qb to step on the field......IMO, of course. He may not have been mobile, a la Young, but he was _elusive_, and that's a key part.

And if Manning begins to get sacked a bunch, all bets are off.......period. IMO, he's taking a rather big risk coming back to prove something he simply doesn't have to prove. 4 time MVP?

Yeah, I'd have hung them up and go made millions from television.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Man, Terry Bradshaw was the best dumb quarterback to ever step on the field.


----------



## valis

deceptively dumb.....and he's still that way....he was totally fine with people thinking he was an idiot. Laughed his way to 4 rings, I do believe.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> heck, dude, Elway's greater than any other qb to step on the field......IMO, of course. He may not have been mobile, a la Young, but he was _elusive_, and that's a key part.
> 
> And if Manning begins to get sacked a bunch, all bets are off.......period. IMO, he's taking a rather big risk coming back to prove something he simply doesn't have to prove. 4 time MVP?
> 
> Yeah, I'd have hung them up and go made millions from television.





> Elway's greater than any other qb to step on the field


I'll pass on Elway being the greatest...


> And if Manning begins to get sacked a bunch, all bets are off.......period. IMO


I agree and will add one good sack...goodby.

I'll date myself here...don't laugh to hard...
Always enjoyed watch Ken Stabler or for that matter George Blanda throwing to Cliff Branch and Fred Biletnikoff... Wes Welker is the reincarnation of Biletnikoff...small sneaky and hands like glue...

all my opinion of course...


----------



## valis

Whos laughing? I grew up with Stabler, Staubach. Hell, I remember Craig 'crazy legs' Morton. He of the mobility one reserves for drunk elephants.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> Whos laughing? I grew up with Stabler, Staubach. Hell, I remember Craig 'crazy legs' Morton. He of the mobility one reserves for drunk elephants.


----------



## valis

I seem to recall the Stabler huddles being called the Rummy Roundups, on account of his, shall we say, certain effervescent body odor du jour.....I still think the Raiders (and mind you, Al Davis is the equivalent of Satan to me) made a HUGE mistake in dealing for Pastorini.....

ah, the days. Jeeze pete, I hated that 'dumb' hick Bradshaw. Always showing up my idol Staubach.......

I will state that I don't think a better receiver has stepped on the field since Swann, no tougher a man than Blier, and no more ghoulish a montage than Lambert. So maybe the Steelers did have something going for them then.

Stupid Morton. Good lord, I've seen houses that were more fleet of foot than he. And Rick Upchurch, _admitting_ to getting baked BEFORE the damn Super Bowl against the Cowboys. Opening kickoff bounces off his helmet.

I get it, you are in the super bowl......but can't you at least wait until you are up by say, 40 or so, before firing one up?


----------



## ekim68

Coach: Robert Griffin III is starting QB



> ASHBURN, Va. -- No sense fooling around with a talent like Robert Griffin III. Barely a week after the draft, the Washington Redskins are already proclaiming the Heisman Trophy winner their No. 1 quarterback.
> 
> Saying that Griffin has the ability to do things no one else has done in the NFL, coach Mike Shanahan wrapped up a rookie minicamp Sunday by putting RGIII squarely atop the depth chart.
> 
> "He's the starter. Period," Shanahan said.


----------



## 1956brother

ekim68 said:


> Coach: Robert Griffin III is starting QB


who else are they going to start?


----------



## ekim68

I just hope they don't 'kill' him like Denver did with Elway and Dallas did with Aikman during their first few years...Right from College into the Pro Hot Seat....


----------



## valis

apparently there's some flap with Luck (and anyone else from Stanford) having to go back to school......I guess they run trimesters there, so he's not technically done with school yet.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7...-offer-study-aid-andrew-luck-returns-stanford


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> I just hope they don't 'kill' him like Denver did with Elway and Dallas did with Aikman during their first few years...Right from College into the Pro Hot Seat....


or Manning?


----------



## Skivvywaver

Roethlisberger was tossed into the hot seat...game 2 of his rookie season. He was supposed to sit out the first year. Didn't happen.


----------



## valis

it's happened, I believe, more that most people thing....Sanchez, Vick, etc.......


----------



## 1956brother

valis said:


> apparently there's some flap with Luck (and anyone else from Stanford) having to go back to school......I guess they run trimesters there, so he's not technically done with school yet.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7...-offer-study-aid-andrew-luck-returns-stanford


does it matter


----------



## 1956brother

valis said:


> it's happened, I believe, more that most people thing....Sanchez, Vick, etc.......


vick was an athlete not a qb. his ability helped him to survive. he missed to many wide open receivers.
he is much better qb now.


----------



## valis

But he was still a qb.....just as stafford, sanchez, et all were.......


----------



## 1956brother

vick is a mature nfl qb. stafford and sanchez have to prove they are not flukes.


----------



## ekim68

I wonder what this is gonna do to the ticket prices....

Lawsuit: NFL hid brain injury links



> NEW YORK -- Scores of lawsuits involving thousands of former players touched by concussions and brain injuries have been consolidated into one master complaint, setting up a massive and potentially costly case for the NFL.
> 
> Lawyers for the players filed the complaint Thursday in Philadelphia, accusing the NFL of hiding information that linked football-related head trauma to permanent brain injuries. Among the illnesses cited were dementia and Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## 1956brother

none...

has anybody ever won a case against the nfl?

even after the case if goes to the supremes and let us suppose they win, any settlement would have to be approved by the nflpa.

as a fan don't hold your breath, it will be a very long time before this one is settled.


----------



## ekim68

I do agree that it will be a long time before this is settled, but there were interesting insights into the marketing of violence that's part of the argument,eh?


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye LaDainian, I thoroughly enjoyed watching you play...:up:

Is Tomlinson a Top 5 all-time back?



> The San Diego Chargers announced Sunday morning that Tomlinson will call it a career tomorrow after 11 seasons, 13,684 rushing yards and 145 rushing touchdowns, totals which rank fifth and second all-time, respectively.


----------



## ekim68

Chad Ochocinco reverts to Chad Johnson in Fla. courthouse

Hmm, I wonder what his legacy will be...


----------



## valis

I'm guessing 'idiot'.


----------



## ekim68

Not really a Jets fan, but they should be fun to watch this year....

Tim Tebow dominates at goal line



> CORTLAND, N.Y. -- Moments before the Tim Tebow-led offense lined up Thursday in a goal-line drill, Rex Ryan walked over to the defense and did something he'd never done on a football field.
> 
> The New York Jets' coach announced that the quarterback, usually off-limits to would-be tacklers, was "live." Tebow heard that and smiled -- and proceeded to run for a touchdown. And another.
> 
> The Wildcat has arrived.


----------



## valis

that is EXACTLY why I wanted to keep him in Denver......him and Manning in the same backfield from the 20? Fuhgeddaboudit.


----------



## ekim68

Extraordinary blocker Willie Roaf goes into Hall of Fame



> CANTON, Ohio - Willie Roaf was tough to get around, an extraordinary blocker at tackle. He was impossible to ignore for the Pro Football Hall of Fame.
> 
> Roaf was the first player inducted Saturday in a six-man group that included four linemen. Dermontti Dawson, Chris Doleman and Cortez Kennedy joined him, along with running back Curtis Martin and cornerback Jack Butler.


I agree with all of them....:up:


----------



## wowzer

Just a little gossip... 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/08/06/boomer-esiason-jets-should-cut-tim-tebow/


----------



## ekim68

NFL's first female official to make debut Thursday



> NFL preseason games are coming under increased scrutiny this year as replacement officials fill in for the locked-out referees.
> 
> But the league is using its latest labor impasse to make some history.
> 
> The San Diego Chargers-Green Bay Packers game Thursday night will be the first to have a female official on the field.


----------



## SolOne

ekim68 said:


> Coach: Robert Griffin III is starting QB


Throwing a young QB into the fire too quickly can backfire. The Panthers did it with Newton last year with great success, but they also put the pieces in place around him to make him successful. They also had one of the most dynamic play callers in the league designing plays for Newton. I'm not sure Griffin will have that luxury.


----------



## ekim68

I take it you're a Panther Fan...


----------



## 1956brother

valis said:


> that is EXACTLY why I wanted to keep him in Denver......him and Manning in the same backfield from the 20? Fuhgeddaboudit.


denver wants to sell manning tickets not tebow tickets. i wish them well in thier physical investment.


----------



## valis

Indeed......I would imagine it will pay off quite nicely........


----------



## ekim68

Here you go Tim...

Elway says Broncos' Manning throwing ball better than ever


----------



## valis

ohhh yeahhhh.......


----------



## valis

and more on the donkeys......boys will be boys, I guess......


----------



## ekim68

Watched Luck play tonight against Pittsburgh...Not bad....:up: A Pac12 Guy, eh?...


----------



## ekim68

Well, from what I've seen in the preseason games that I've watched the replacements have been below average...:down:

NFL to use replacement refs



> NEW YORK -- The NFL will open the regular season next week with replacement officials and said it was prepared to use them "as much ... as necessary" afterward.
> 
> Replacements will be on the field beginning next Wednesday night when the Dallas Cowboys visit the New York Giants to open the season, league executive Ray Anderson told the 32 teams. Negotiations are at a standstill between the NFL and the officials' union.


----------



## ekim68

This is a fun read....

Help! Save Us From Replacement Refs!


----------



## valis

did you see that fiasco last week? Even the players were laughing at them......think it was the Pats game, but holy cow, what a mess.


----------



## ekim68

Modell's death brings back memories of Browns move

End of an era, eh? What memories of the Good Old Days....


----------



## Wino

I don't much watch or read about sports any longer and had no idea refs were on strike or whatever. That does explain the Cowboys Romo winning a game. LOL


----------



## valis

hah!

too true......but the thing was, the refs were actually a non-issue that game. Trust me, that will be fixed this weekend......


----------



## Wino

valis said:


> hah!
> 
> too true......but the thing was,* the refs were actually a non-issue that game*. Trust me, that will be fixed this weekend......


That kinda sorta confirms my comment!


----------



## valis

indeed........


----------



## ekim68

Well I watched most of the Pitt/Denver game tonight and it looks like Peyton has never left the building....:up: Although Ben looked good too, I think Home Court Advantage and the No Huddle won the night......


----------



## valis

heck, I'll just take the win with the donkeys.....big game next week too.


----------



## Wino

Wonder if Tebow is feeling like Rodney Dangerfeild about now??


----------



## ekim68

Tebow is a big athletic guy who could be the difference at the last part of the season, so don't Bad-Mouth him just yet...


----------



## Wino

Not bad mouthing - just stating that which is apparent. Denver isn't missing him (yet) and the Jets have a healthy QB. Tebow is the new Doug Flutie - either over or under rated to be determined.


----------



## valis

said it before, and I'll say it again; he's a heckuva a football player, just not entirely sure he's a quarterback.


----------



## Skivvywaver

The Steelers are gonna look ridiculous even if they win. Here we go.


----------



## ekim68

Now that's funny....


----------



## ekim68

Uh oh, pulling out all the stops now..... 

Jets bring in sleep specialists



> Hoping that catching a few extra Z's translates into better performance on the field, the New York Jets recently brought in sleep specialists to help the players get more rest.


----------



## valis

jets are done...........season over.....but tell you what, that other NY team looked pretty dang sharp on thursday.....


----------



## valis

in lieu of last night's game, found this.......thought it applicable and rather humourous.....


----------



## ekim68

Any guesses on when the regular officials will be back? 

NFL admits error in Seahawks-Packers game but upholds result


----------



## valis

no clue, but I bet a few are chuckling softly about now........


----------



## 1956brother

can you imagine the much deserved applause the refs will get when they return. it will be short lived

i hope the owners get rid of goodell shortly thereafter. roger: obviously not anyone can ref an nfl game


----------



## ekim68

Gotta call in some replacement guys for those that were up in Seattle....


----------



## valis

probably do a better game......


----------



## Drabdr

A question, are the Replacements really that bad? Or is it that they are under a magnifying glass?


----------



## valis

A little bit of both, IMO. I still say that Brady fumbled when the 'tuck rule' came into play, and that was the regular guys. But there have definitely been a plethora of bad, way bad, calls this year. During the Texans second week game, they were awarded a defensive holding, which is 5 yards in the pros, 10 in college. The replacement refs split the difference and gave them 7 yards. 

oooooookay.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> A little bit of both, IMO. I still say that Brady fumbled when the 'tuck rule' came into play, and that was the regular guys. But there have definitely been a plethora of bad, way bad, calls this year. During the Texans second week game, they were awarded a defensive holding, which is 5 yards in the pros, 10 in college. The replacement refs split the difference and gave them 7 yards.
> 
> oooooookay.


Well... that is true. I'm not a huge game watching fan, and I certainly am not a Vick fan.  But I saw this guy hit Vick well after the ball was released. And it was not something the replay or the commentators made mention of; I saw it myself.

I chatted a bit with the guy who refs our V-ball games on Sunday. Now... , I know, YMCA Vball is a little bit down the pole from NFL. But he does ref several sports and they have routine meetings of all the refs in the area.

He says the refs are plenty sufficiently. Given that it is a part time gig for the NFL, where every one of them can easily keep a full time job and referee the football on the side.

He made mention that the replacement refs were given very little time to prepare and learn the NFL rules, which were different than what they were used to. It takes a bit for every new set of referees to 'gel' and get consistent in their calling.


----------



## valis

agreed......if they don't resolve the strike by, say, week 7 or 8, I think that there will be a noticeable difference in officiating. Sort of a very steep 'learning on the job' curve.

reckon we'll see either way.


----------



## wowzer

What I just heard on the radio was that they had reached an agreement in principal.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/09/26/report-nfl-refs-reach-agreement-refs-could-return-for-week-4/


----------



## jimi

wowzer said:


> What I just heard on the radio was that they had reached an agreement in principal.


all of which means we still have replacement ref's

_ESPN earlier reported that a deal had been agreed in principle, despite the NFL's 'no-more-compromise stance." One source reportedly told ESPN that the difference between the NFL and the referees "is about $2," while another source characterised the talks as "[it's as if] the league wants double sausage and the referees want soy-free cheese."

Sports Illustrated reiterated that talks were progressing, but suggested a formal agreement remained some way off. Describing any deal as "not imminent", an NFL official told SI: "We're making progress, but we're not close to a deal right now."_

quoted from google sports

soy-free cheese Ed Hochuli doesn't look like a soy free cheese type to me


----------



## eggplant43

For me, it's a comic opera, and the joke is on the fans.


----------



## ekim68

Actually it's a sign of the times, IMHO.....I was a season ticket holder for 22 years and gave them up a couple of years back, although it was College, because it was costing way too much.... But from what I'm hearing about this dispute is that Money is a minor issue....


----------



## wowzer

http://boston.cbsradio.stats.com/fb/story.asp?i=20120927000504531952908


----------



## ekim68

Right on. Now we can blame the blown calls on our favorite Refs instead of the fill-ins....


----------



## franca

Real officials are back!.....thank god!


----------



## valis

now we can yell at them instead of the replacements....


----------



## 1956brother

it is not so much amazing how much real refs. mean to the game.

i am sure they are in good shape.

the falcons are 3-0 with the replacements. i wonder how our fortunes will change?


----------



## ekim68

Officials get standing ovation



> BALTIMORE -- Referee Gene Steratore turned on his microphone to greet the captains of the Cleveland Browns and Baltimore Ravens for the pregame coin toss Thursday night.
> 
> "Good evening, men," Steratore said. "It's good to be back."
> 
> The stadium erupted in a roar.


----------



## ekim68

Just watched Drew Brees break Johnny U's record for consecutive games with a passing touchdown and it's now 48 games...:up:


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Just watched Drew Brees break Johnny U's record for consecutive games with a passing touchdown and it's now 48 games...:up:


Agreed. Not a big Saints fan, but I have a lot of respect/ admiration for what Brees has accomplished. Good for him.


----------



## ekim68

Hey Tim, you still got that Bronco Jersey? 

No doubt about it: Peyton Manning is back


----------



## valis

hah! It was a good game.....curious to see how far they go this year.


----------



## Skivvywaver

The Streelers looked great yesterday. They had to beat the world champs, the officials, and had to travel like a high school team to do it. 

I was so angry during the first half I almost turned it off but my gut told me the Steelers wouldn't lose. Just think how dangerous they would be if healthy. They may actually get healthy and make a run.


----------



## valis

Eagles looked just awful last night. I would imagine Reid's career is now measured in weeks.


----------



## valis

Oh yeah, and I've never seen a QB take the pounding that Vick has this year......every snap it's a jailbreak.


----------



## ekim68

It's obvious that Vick isn't getting the job done. What is Reid thinking?


----------



## valis

IMO, it's not Vick's problem; if you watched the game last night, he was getting buried well before his 5 step drop. Huge issues with the O line, but that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> IMO, it's not Vick's problem; if you watched the game last night, he was getting buried well before his 5 step drop. Huge issues with the O line, but that's just my humble opinion.


And I share your humble opinion. Vick was running for his life last night. Peyton Manning, for instance, probably would have gotten knocked out of the game. However, in the post game conference (after taking a BAD beating), Vick didn't throw anyone under the bus.


----------



## valis

His brother certainly did......now for the rhetorical question du jour; Eagles play the Cowboys this week; who needs the win more? 

both are 3-5, I believe......


----------



## ekim68

Seems as though Jerry Jones said he was gonna be GM forever, or maybe just his lifetime, so I'm thinking Dallas won't be winning any Superbowls for a while...


----------



## valis

nope.....one of the reasons that I think that Payton won't be going there....


----------



## ekim68

Don't laugh, a guy's gotta work for this... 

Ndamukong Suh voted dirtiest player



> For the second straight year, Detroit Lions defensive tackle Ndamukong Suh has been voted the NFL's dirtiest player in a poll of players by the Sporting News.


----------



## valis

question is, is anyone surprised? Know I'm not.


----------



## ekim68

Tough Kid......

Alex Smith threw TD after concussion



> SANTA CLARA, Calif. -- San Francisco 49ers quarterback Alex Smith threw a 14-yard touchdown pass in the second quarter of Sunday's 24-24 tie against the Rams while playing with blurred vision before coming out with a concussion.


----------



## valis

wonder how long Big Ben is going to be out.......big blow for the Steelers.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> wonder how long Big Ben is going to be out.......big blow for the Steelers.


Ginormous blow. Leftwich looked every bit of a backup.


----------



## valis

Ben's only missed, what, 4 games the last few years? Pretty stable guy. No surprise Leftwich has a bit of rust on him.


----------



## ckphilli

Not surprising at all. But still hard to watch.


----------



## ckphilli

Niners are putting on a clinic tonight...


----------



## valis

Alex who? 

Jeeze, that was a blowout in every aspect of the game.


----------



## valis

read somewhere that the Leftwich has some busted ribs; onto Batch, I guess.


----------



## [email protected]

holy crap... did the Bears even show up?? damn it  that was a bad fantasy day for me.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> Alex who?
> 
> Jeeze, that was a blowout in every aspect of the game.


I seriously felt bad for Jason Cambell, he was rocked the entire game...probably sore today.



valis said:


> read somewhere that the Leftwich has some busted ribs; onto Batch, I guess.


Holy throwing wind up Batman! But he's a tough one...


----------



## ckphilli

[email protected] said:


> holy crap... did the Bears even show up?? damn it  that was a bad fantasy day for me.


In a word, no. I was REALLY surprised at how that game went.


----------



## valis

for some reason, the Bears do NOT fare well in Candlestick....dredge up some of the recent scores for them there. Bit surprising.


----------



## ekim68

It's merry-go-round time again.....

Steelers sign Plaxico Burress

(The Man that could literally shoot himself and come back again... )


----------



## valis

they need to sign a qb, methinks. Doesn't matter how many receivers you have unless you can actually get the ball to them.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> they need to sign a qb, methinks. Doesn't matter how many receivers you have unless you can actually get the ball to them.


Agreed, big time. To use an old Southern phrase, "bless his heart" but Leftwich can't hack it anymore. He's doing his dead level best, and still skilled and tough...but he's just not a young man anymore (football standards wise). Dare I say Tebow to the Steelers?


----------



## valis

good lord, that would be a zoo......

Problem with Tebow is that the media has SO hyped him up, no matter WHERE he goes he's going to be a huge distraction. Big Ben has Pittsburgh, and I am pretty sure that's going to stay that way. But with Ben and Leftwich down, you need someone to throw. 

and note I said 'throw'........


----------



## ckphilli

True. Just trying to think of who they could get to fill the Big Ben void.


----------



## valis

dunno that there is anyone currently.....vick will be available, as will one of the twin towers of futility from KC, but other than that, I don't see a lot of names floating around.


----------



## [email protected]

valis said:


> they need to sign a qb, methinks. Doesn't matter how many receivers you have unless you can actually get the ball to them.


Mind you, im not so much of a fareweather fan as I am a hometown boy fan... not that Ben has ummm been an ideal person to love a team for lately....

but Im sorry to say when he goes.. lol I go back full time to the Raiders.. im obviously not a fareweather fan...

i just dislike the Browns & bengles THAT much 

I am agreeing to say..its time for Ben to go... he can be a coach or something somewhere... it is a bit early in a career but i just dont think he has it...

Speaking of Raiders.. im still confused how a team can be so bad and and Carson Palmer have SOOOO MANY fantasy points.

I hope he retires... however i hope that doesnt make Pryor the backup! ugh... they paid $4 Million dollers for that guy... to sit on a bench.... *shaking my head* at least that was the last bad call of Davis' life....

Ok im done ranting....


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe Ben will take retirement.i think i read somewhere one hit could kill him.. obviouslly they should also pick up a 2nd and 3 rd string while at it. Good lord that game was sad. 

so was the raiders game. jeezo... palmer is old! Ok not old but he is worn out!! Its time to move forward!!!


----------



## ekim68

So you're a Raider and Steeler fan? Ben's still got some good stuff and he's the only thing for Pittsburg right now as has been proved...


----------



## ekim68

And the times they are a-changin'........

Jets superfan Fireman Ed retires



> New York Jets superfan Fireman Ed, who for decades has fueled home crowds with his famous "J-E-T-S!" cheer, has decided to "R-E-T-I-R-E!"


----------



## [email protected]

ekim68 said:


> So you're a Raider and Steeler fan? Ben's still got some good stuff and he's the only thing for Pittsburg right now as has been proved...


I donno.. ben hasnt been the same since...it was either the appendix or the motorcycle accident..whichever was first...


----------



## ekim68

Forgot to mention that for an Old Guy Charlie Batch didn't do too bad yesterday...


----------



## [email protected]

lol hahahahha Ill take a win... but jeezo... they started out a bit slow but they came out on top!


----------



## ekim68

Sounds like Big Ben is gonna start this weekend...


----------



## Skivvywaver

Yep, Ben is back and the schedule is soft. Here we go Steelers.


----------



## [email protected]

he needs a soft schedule to get his confidence back up


----------



## ckphilli

Wow @ the Texans last night. That was a little ridiculous, they didn't look anywhere close to an 11-1 team...and now they're 11-2.


----------



## valis

to me, it was as if Phillips (DC for the Texans) had NEVER seen a playaction before. Good lord, every time I turned around there were Patriots running untouched through our secondary......


----------



## wowzer

They just ran into the wrong team to play at home in December on the big stage!


----------



## valis

ick......all I got to say about that one. Yes, Brady looked good; but if you cannot guard a WIDE OPEN receiver on the line, well, may want to rethink those game plans.


----------



## wowzer

I agree and even as Pats fan I can be un-bias...but... the whole game plan look terrible....What happened to their highly touted balanced game. I do think teams in general are overlooking the much improved Pats defense.


----------



## valis

indeed......and ANYONE who thinks that they can wear out woolfork by running at him ALL THE DAMN TIME should at least know that that won't work.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> indeed......and ANYONE who thinks that they can wear out woolfork by running at him ALL THE DAMN TIME should at least know that that won't work.


Absolutely... Wilfork is just a beast and seems to just get better.

I know your a Texan now, but I think the AFC winner will have to go thru your old stomping grounds... The Broncos...


----------



## valis

may be a texan now, but that doesn't mean I root against my Donkeys. 

I *think* Denver could take Houston. Pretty sure about it. Had there been another 30 seconds in week 3, we would have beat the texans.

That said, I think that the Pats are the team to beat in the AFC. Peaking at the right time as well, plus averaging 37 points a game doesn't hurt.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> may be a texan now, but that doesn't mean I root against my Donkeys.
> 
> I *think* Denver could take Houston. Pretty sure about it. Had there been another 30 seconds in week 3, we would have beat the texans.
> 
> That said, I think that the Pats are the team to beat in the AFC. Peaking at the right time as well, plus averaging 37 points a game doesn't hurt.





> I *think* Denver could take Houston. Pretty sure about it. Had there been another 30 seconds in week 3, we would have beat the texans.


 agreed.  Manning was still just getting warmed up at that point.



> That said, I think that the Pats are the team to beat in the AFC. Peaking at the right time as well, plus averaging 37 points a game doesn't hurt.


 I'd bet the Pats would rather play the Texan in the final rather than the Broncos.

Could be another tough one for the Pats with the 49ers... we'll see...


----------



## valis

agreed. You tell me Brady wants to face Manning or Schaub......hmmmm......


----------



## ekim68

Hey, hey, hey....Former Oregon player, James, changes the game against the Patriots tonight, eh?


----------



## Drabdr

Wow! Christmas miracles never cease.
Cowboys beat the Steelers.


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> Hey, hey, hey....Former Oregon player, James, changes the game against the Patriots tonight, eh?


Big time change! What a game, and James looked great.


----------



## valis

that was one helluva game....good weekend, too, as the Donkeys won.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> that was one helluva game....good weekend, too, as the Donkeys won.


Yup. I enjoy watching the Broncos and the 49ers since my Saints are out of it for the most part. Looked good yesterday though.


----------



## valis

Broncos are looking tough. LOVE to see a Texans/Donkeys AFC championship. THAT would be fun.


----------



## ekim68

Do you think Brian will retire after this year?

Brian Urlacher tired of booing



> "Our crowd was pretty good today for the most part," Urlacher said Sunday during his weekly segment on Fox Chicago. "They were loud for a minute there. The boos were really loud, which is always nice. The only team in our division to get booed at home is us. It's unbelievable to me."


----------



## valis

doubt it.......he's still got a few years left, and a largish fire burning.

Sanchez may, however.....


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> Sanchez may, however.....


Did you see that epic battle last night? 

Pete Carroll: "Told you so."


----------



## valis

Battle of the half-wits, I would say.....how does one get a QBR of 6? Yeesh.


----------



## ckphilli

It was the ugliest game I've seen in a long time.


----------



## valis

ditto here. Probably since the last time the Jets got blasted on MNF.


----------



## ekim68

Arian Foster gifts Segways to line



> Arian Foster rewarded each of the Houston Texans' offensive linemen with a unique gift for paving the way to his third consecutive 1,000-yard season.
> 
> The star running back presented each with a Segway personal transporter on Wednesday.
> 
> The linemen screamed with delight when they discovered their new toys, and learned how to ride them with help from Foster, who has had one for a while.


----------



## ekim68

Ho Ho Ho, a Jolly Holiday time...My Seahawks are dominating San Fran......:up:


----------



## ekim68

Robert Griffin III, Trent Williams, Lorenzo Alexander named to Pro Bowl



> Griffin becomes the first rookie quarterback in Redskins history to receive the honor and only the second rookie quarterback in NFL history, after Dan Marino of the Miami Dolphins in 1983, to make the squad as an original pick. (Four other rookie quarterbacks have made the Pro Bowl as alternates.)


----------



## ekim68

How about Adrian Peterson's year?  Just nine yards short of Eric Dickerson's rushing record and just after having surgery in the off season....:up:


----------



## ekim68

I'll bet Tim's a Proud Fan....:up:

Broncos grab top seed in AFC; Chiefs get 1st pick in draft


----------



## valis

Yup. Have been for nigh on 40 years....

Awesome to see Manning back; if it wasn't for Adrian's unholy display of superior genetics and one HELL of a work ethic, I'd give Manning the comeback POTY. That said, with the year that Adrian had, have to give him the MVP.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> Yup. Have been for nigh on 40 years....
> 
> Awesome to see Manning back; if it wasn't for Adrian's unholy display of superior genetics and one HELL of a work ethic, I'd give Manning the comeback POTY. That said, with the year that Adrian had, have to give him the MVP.


Gotta agree.

Broncos vs Patriots AFC title game....Oh my, what a joy/game that would be...


----------



## valis

jeeze, wouldn't that be though? Manning/Brady, doesn't really matter WHERE it is, as both are outdoor stadiums.

Tough call, too.......see which Brady shows up. Do you know if it would be in Denvoid or Foxboro?


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> jeeze, wouldn't that be though? Manning/Brady, doesn't really matter WHERE it is, as both are outdoor stadiums.
> 
> Tough call, too.......see which Brady shows up. Do you know if it would be in Denvoid or Foxboro?


"Denvoid" I believe. Number 1 seed gets home field through out.


----------



## valis

Yup, forgot about Houston laying the Holy Egg of Failure yesterday........


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> Yup, forgot about Houston laying the Holy Egg of Failure yesterday........


Speaking of the Wholy Egg... The Texans best watch out next week in the first round against the Bengals, they could be playing golf or something other than football.


----------



## valis

I've already got the Bengals winning that one. The Texans, for whatever reason, have been playing flatter than seltzer water left out overnight. I get the feeling, yet again, that Schaub just doesn't want to be there.


----------



## Drabdr

We've started a fire Jerry jones petition around here. Anyone want to sign it??

The last interception by romo; inexcusable. A beating with a wet noodle will commence.

But Cowboys MUST get a decent GM.


----------



## valis

if not a decent GM, how about a GM period? 

surprised to see Lovie go; weren't they talking about how Chicago was the best of the best finally about a month ago?


----------



## ekim68

Job Security?..... Unhappy New Year to some folks...

2012 NFL head-coaching changes


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> if not a decent GM, how about a GM period?


You pegged that one on the head.:up:

If they would just get one that treated it like a business, they would build him a decent team.

He has the money; just need the right decisions.


----------



## valis

generally, I've found that if they have the money to do something, chances are the ego is there as well......


----------



## ekim68

First time Hall-of-Famer?

Ray Lewis to Retire


----------



## valis

Oh yeah. He'll waltz in first ballot, easy. VERY easy.


----------



## ekim68

Well Houston and Green Bay move on....Too bad for Houston as they have a rested New England next week and San Fran will be facing a different Packer this time since they played at the first of the season....(Now if my Seahawks can move past the Redskins....:up: )


----------



## wowzer

Patriots fan here.


> Too bad for Houston as they have a rested New England next


  ...

but really looking forward to the Seahawks vs Redskins game.


----------



## valis

Houston is going to get smoked, I do believe. If they play ANYTHING like they have the past few weeks, look out.


----------



## valis

so how many people are going to second guess Shanny on RG3?


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> so how many people are going to second guess Shanny on RG3?


My guess...plenty...cripe the backup is a pretty darn good QB. Before half time the Seahawks new RG3 was a sitting/lame duck.


----------



## valis

Yup....but I don't think it would have mattered who you had back there.....the Seahawks just took a couple hours to wake up.


----------



## valis

ouch.....total reco for RG3. Not good.


----------



## ekim68

Next Kelly, please


----------



## valis

yeah, that one surprised me.


----------



## ckphilli

Ditto...on the surprised...


----------



## valis

Personally, I thought he had more class than that. Take your team to the national championship then bolt? No bueno, IMO.


----------



## eggplant43

Perhaps, it's about leverage with ND?


----------



## wowzer

Kind of a sad reminder of the violence of the sport

http://www.wcvb.com/news/sports/Fam...ase/-/9848968/18078260/-/eqfkeaz/-/index.html


----------



## ekim68

Probably should have put this in the Sign of the Times thread, but I've seen these guys on TV for years as a fixture there...

The Hogettes announce their retirement



> The hits keep on coming.
> 
> In the same week that Robert Griffin III had his right knee surgically repaired, Hogettes founder Michael Torbert announced the retirement of the legendary fan group.
> 
> "We decided - I decided - that we are going to retire," Torbert told me on Friday. "After 30 seasons, I think that's enough of guys in pig snouts and dresses. We're still gonna be Redskins fans. Some of us will still go to games. For sure, we'll still raise money for children's charities, but on an incognito and individual basis."


----------



## eggplant43

The end of an era.


----------



## wowzer

valis...what happened...


----------



## ekim68

Goofy old Pete just has to call a TO just before the Atlanta kicker missed his shot and came back to make the game winner.... Well the Seahawks had a good year and they're a very young team....On to next year...


----------



## valis

no clue, wowzer....first reaction is get some safeties who know that in order to stop a touchdown, you cannot let anyone FREAKING GET BEHIND YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sigh.


----------



## ckphilli

I think that play amazed everyone  . I'm a Ray Lewis fan, but I just don't see the talent to win the superbowl. I mean, when you watch the 49ers...or the Pats...or the Falcons... you think "These guys have the pieces". Could just be me.


----------



## valis

Niners look really, really good right now. Then again, so do the pats......wouldn't be surprised to see those two in there.


----------



## ckphilli

Agreed. The Falcons aren't bad either...but when the Niners are on, they're on.


----------



## valis

Dunno about the falcons....they seem to be a team of two halves. IMO, they got pretty damn lucky yesterday.

Was cool to see Gonzalez finally get a playoff win, however...dude is a first ticket HOFer, i do believe.


----------



## ekim68

Good read:

In the NFL, college tactics emerging



> The divisional round produced three spectacular football games, plus a fourth contest, more like a coaching clinic, in which the Patriots once again methodically demonstrated they are the best team of the past decade. And the divisional round produced a message -- that college football is taking over the NFL.


----------



## valis

that's Easterbrook's article, correct? Like reading that guy; highlight of my Tuesdays during football season.


----------



## ekim68

Yep...:up:


----------



## ekim68

More about College football's influence on the NFL....

Eagles to hire Chip Kelly


----------



## valis

gad, that ticks me off.....betcha there are a few seniors who are _ticked._


----------



## ekim68

I thought this guy hit rock bottom a long time ago, but.....

Ryan Leaf sent to state prison


----------



## valis

seems he keeps digging, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Well the Super Bowl is gonna be the Harbargh Bowl and it will be the first time that brothers coached against each other in the Superbowl....:up: Also, each team has a couple of Ex-Ducks so the UofO will be represented well....

Any favorites? I'll have to go with the West Coast team....


----------



## valis

Dunno...I would feel extremely nervous betting against Baltimore currently. Back to back 9 point road underdogs and they are in the damn Harbaugh Bowl. 

I think Kapper will be the key. He stays sound asleep and dreamwalking, they may win yet.


----------



## eggplant43

I don't really have a horse in this race. Some years you've watched "your" team, against all odds triumph. Perhaps if the Seahawks had attained, I might feel that way. But I do have an admiration for the two contenders, who have scrambled their way to the top, while providing entertaining contests.

My hope is that we have a classic contest, where the outcome is not determined until the last minute. Sentimentally, I probably side with SF, but will not be upset if it goes the other way.


----------



## valis

Yeah, that's sorta where I am. Not really an NFC guy, but I totally dislike the Raven's. Knocked off my donkeys, dontcha know.


----------



## ckphilli

eggplant43 said:


> My hope is that we have a classic contest, where the outcome is not determined until the last minute. Sentimentally, I probably side with SF, but will not be upset if it goes the other way.


Same here. Pretty good so far in the playoffs I might add. I'm a Saints guy, so I just want to see good games (and now a good game) as well. I'm a Niner lean...I like Kapernick and Lamichael James.


----------



## ekim68

Seems to me that the playoffs have always been more entertaining than the Superbowl...Or, mostly always... Any big plans for the game? We're going over to a tailgater friend's house and the food theme is Southern Cuisine... Any tips Chris?


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> Seems to me that the playoffs have always been more entertaining than the Superbowl...Or, mostly always... Any big plans for the game? We're going over to a tailgater friend's house and the food theme is Southern Cuisine... Any tips Chris?


But of course....

I don't know what to call it, can't be gumbo because it has no roux...anyway...

1) Chop 1 onion, 1 green pepper, celery to match quantity of both. Sautee in butter until the onions are translucent. Salt/Pepper/Cayenne(careful)...start the onions first
2) While doing #1 grill chicken (a little Tony's sprinkled on) (or beef, or sausage but not all 3...it's just too much)
3) After #1 is done, pour in 3 cups of water and a beer(no light beer), bring to a boil
4) Pour in a box of Zataran's red beans and rice (NOT the spicy kind, you already handled that with the Cayenne) and your grilled chicken, beef or sausage
5) Simmer for 25 or so minutes. At about 5-10 minutes before the 25 mark...toss in a pound of peeled shrimp.

If you do everything but the red beans and rice and shrimp the night before, you get much more flavor...

This serves quite a few people. The last time my Sister and her family visited It fed all 6 of us plus lunch the next day. Maybe double up for a party. It's a great dish for this time of year.


----------



## [email protected]

That sounds interesting.


----------



## valis

and a full pardon was given.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8868385/sean-payton-new-orleans-saints-reinstated-suspension


----------



## ekim68

A violent game...

CTE found in living ex-NFL players



> Brain scans performed on five former NFL players revealed images of the protein that causes football-related brain damage -- the first time researchers have identified signs of the crippling disease in living players.


----------



## valis

one of the myriad reasons I played baseball.


----------



## ekim68

I read earlier today that they're gonna try to install the visual first down marker on the field for stadium viewers...I'll try to find the link, but it means that what we've been watching on TV and the virtual first down was a colored stripe across the field will be available to the fans in the stadium...:up:


----------



## valis

wonder when they are going to wed the high tech and lo tech and dump the down chains.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> wonder when they are going to wed the high tech and lo tech and dump the down chains.


Spotting of the ball will still be the key.


----------



## valis

I reckon if they can put a chip in a puck to allow us to check the speed of the dang thing, they should be able to place the ball, and then mark it electronically. Be a bit more accurate, methinks.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> I reckon if they can put a chip in a puck to allow us to check the speed of the dang thing, they should be able to place the ball, and then mark it electronically. Be a bit more accurate, methinks.


 golly, what would the guys that played with leather helmuts think...


----------



## valis

what was the Clooney flick? Leatherheads or some such?

My dad retired up to NW Ark, and one of the gents in his golf league was with GB for a decade or so back in the 60's. Hear him talk about it, wow. Different game then, and a bit more violent.


----------



## ekim68

Well I had fun watching the Pro Bowl tonight....I was hoping for 100 total points and had to settle with 97... My guy Wilson showed up good and the story lines, including Eli's and Peyton's kids, were fun....:up: Only one more game for this season....Again I have to go with the West Coast Harbaugh....


----------



## valis

rather interesting read...........

http://www.gq.com/sports/profiles/201302/nfl-anthony-smith-oakland-raiders-murder


----------



## ekim68

Locker room pre-game talk....

Randy Moss: I'm greatest WR ever



> Randy Moss wasn't bashful Tuesday when asked about his place in football history, declaring himself the greatest receiver to play the game.


----------



## valis

puhleeze. The part that grinds my gears is that if he had had HALF of Rice's work ethic, yeah, we'd be having this talk now. But for some lowly attitude-ridden cancer of a teammate?

Not a chance.


----------



## Littlefield

> San Francisco 49ers cornerback Chris Culliver has made inflammatory comments regarding homosexuality in football just a few days before Super Bowl XLVII.
> 
> Shock jock Artie Lange revealed he had interviewed Culliver at media day Tuesday and aired a segment on his show that night, where the player insisted that any gay players would not be welcome on the team.
> 
> "I don't do the gay guys man," said Culliver, whose Niners play the Baltimore Ravens on Sunday. "I don't do that. No, we don't got no gay people on the team, they gotta get up out of here if they do.
> 
> "Can't be with that sweet stuff. Nah…can't be…in the locker room man. Nah."
> When quizzed by Lange whether any homosexual athletes would need to keep their sexuality a secret in football, Culliver responded: "Yeah, come out 10 years later after that."


  

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nfl--r...ld-not-be-welcomed-on-the-team-190346715.html


----------



## valis

yeah, saw that on Deadspin.....the cool part was the very next article:

http://deadspin.com/5980345/this-photo-of-two-male-49ers-fans-making-out-is-awesome


----------



## ekim68

Scientific Method



> GALVESTON, Texas, Jan. 30 (UPI) -- A Texas educational complex said its monkeys used iPads to predict the San Francisco 49ers will come out ahead of the Baltimore Ravens in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Littlefield

Dan Marino Fathered A Love Child With A CBS Production Assistant.



> Today's New York Post features a story about former NFL quarterback and current CBS football analyst Dan Marino impregnating a former CBS Sports production assistant. Marino, who has been a CBS pregame analyst since 2003, had an affair with Donna Savattere at some point in 2004, which led to Savattere giving birth to a daughter in June of 2005. In a written statement to the Post, Marino admitted to his dalliance:
> 
> This is a personal and private matter. I take full responsibility both personally and financially for my actions now as I did then. We mutually agreed to keep our arrangement private to protect all parties involved.
> 
> According to the Post, that "mutual agreement" involved Marino paying Savattere millions of dollars in hush money and Savattere moving to Texas.


http://deadspin.com/5980470/dan-marino-fathered-a-love-child-with-a-cbs-production-assistant

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/oh_danny_girl_love_child_bC0SHH481536QPjsXfyWyJ
Amazing that he was able to cover it up for so long.


----------



## ekim68

GM to Tony Gonzalez: Don't retire



> NEW ORLEANS -- The retirement of Tony Gonzalez might not be as much of a done deal as the veteran tight end made it sound late in the season.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons general manager Thomas Dimitroff admitted Thursday he is lobbying hard to convince Gonzalez to return.


(It's hard for me to think that 36 is old, but anyone think he'll stay?  )


----------



## valis

big name in Houston to have a heart procedure.....

http://blog.chron.com/ultimatetexans/2013/01/foster-to-have-surgery-to-relieve-irregular-heartbeat/


----------



## ekim68

Super Bowl plans to handle 30,000 Wi-Fi users at once-and sniff out "rogue devices"



> When 73,208 fans file into the New Orleans Superdome for the Super Bowl on Sunday, they'll have to follow the usual rules: no booze, no weapons, no fireworks, and no food (though food and beer can be purchased inside the stadium at exorbitant rates).
> 
> They'll also be prevented from bringing in any wireless equipment that might interfere with the proper workings of the Superdome Wi-Fi network. Lots of time and money went into giving ticket holders a wireless connection that rivals the one in their living rooms, and the NFL doesn't want anyone messing it up.


----------



## ekim68

Adrian Peterson named MVP



> Adrian Peterson's sensational season after major knee surgery has earned him The Associated Press' 2012 NFL Most Valuable Player Award.
> 
> Earlier Saturday, Peterson won Offensive Player of the Year.


----------



## ekim68

Well the Superbowl started out not so good in the first half, but turned into a good game in the second. :up: I wonder if the Harbaugh Family Christmas Dinner will ever be the same....


----------



## valis

pretty solid game.....your RB from UO had a pretty solid game as well...:up:


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> Well the Superbowl started out not so good in the first half, but turned into a good game in the second. :up: I wonder if the Harbaugh Family Christmas Dinner will ever be the same....





valis said:


> pretty solid game.....your RB from UO had a pretty solid game as well...:up:


Very entertaining :up: It was a little bit embarrassing for the home team...but hey...the lights are going to go out every now and then.


----------



## valis

ya know, I've no clue who the home team even was......pathetic, eh? 

Still, pretty solid game. Wonder how long it's going to take for the tinfoil hatters to decide that Bush was behind the power outage.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> ya know, I've no clue who the home team even was......pathetic, eh?


I meant New Orleans...figure o' speech.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Still, pretty solid game. Wonder how long it's going to take for the tinfoil hatters to decide that Bush was behind the power outage.


I had that one pegged last night. it was either Bush or Chuck Norris. 

A really good game; down to the last play.


----------



## valis

yup......was good to watch. The Twit was all ticked (NOT a football fan) but he got over it during the halftime special.


----------



## Drabdr

ckphilli said:


> I meant New Orleans...figure o' speech.


I'll be interested to see what happened. I wouldn't see any load that would not have been present for any other sold out game.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> yup......was good to watch. The Twit was all ticked (NOT a football fan) but he got over it during the halftime special.


I think anyone would get over whatever was ailing them during the halftime show...wow, just wow.


----------



## ckphilli

Drabdr said:


> I'll be interested to see what happened. I wouldn't see any load that would not have been present for any other sold out game.


It's interesting...we have A LOT of big games there...this one shouldn't have been any different.


----------



## valis

ckphilli said:


> I think anyone would get over whatever was ailing them during the halftime show...wow, just wow.


i actually skipped it. 

Chores, it would appear, do not wait for Beyonce.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> i actually skipped it.
> 
> Chores, it would appear, do not wait for Beyonce.


BOO! You missed out...


----------



## valis

nah.....was busy chopping up a crepe maple tree. Beats halftime shows any day.


----------



## Littlefield

Great game, enjoyed it. This made me laugh. 



> Beyoncé's show was heavy on power, and not just from her singing, with a lit stage that changed throughout the performance.
> 
> If that last bit turns out to be true, we know two things are officially true: even the Super Bowl was not ready for Beyoncé's jelly, and it ain't Jay-Z who has the power in that relationship.


http://www.sbnation.com/2013/2/3/3949102/super-bowl-47-power-outage-length-halftime-show-beyonce



> He also said there is no evidence that the halftime show had anything to do with the outage, which struck early in the third quarter. He said the show used its own dedicated generator and wasn't using the Superdome's power supply.


http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-02-03-20-44-11
Then again from Boomer.  


> And by the way, Beyonce blew the electric in the Superdome twice, I'm told, during her rehearsals during the week.


http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/02...f-2-power-outages-during-halftime-rehearsals/


----------



## Couriant




----------



## valis

niiiice.......

Did you see Audi's tweets last night? They are offering Mercedes Benz some extra LED's.


----------



## Couriant

I didn't watch the the game... if i want to see a man dance silly, I'd just watch my son... he's more cuter...


----------



## valis

dawwwwww.......

and if I wanted to see an old man dance silly, I'd toss back some tequila.


----------



## eggplant43

I have Hopper, and was helping with an elderly lady when the game started, so I just skipped the adverts, and half-time. Don't feel I missed a thing.


----------



## ekim68

Lasting impressions from the Superbowl....

The Best and Worst Super Bowl Ads


----------



## ekim68

NFL field change considered for player safety, reduced concussions



> Now, the NFL is reportedly considering changing the dimensions of the playing field to Canadian regulations--their fields are, at 195 feet wide, 35 feet wider and 30 yards longer--as a potential means of reducing head injuries.


----------



## valis

that would be awesome. Love to watch Canadian football. I think with the deeper endzones as well it would be great for spectators.


----------



## [email protected]

I dont understand how making it bigger makes it safer?


----------



## ekim68

What I'm curious about is, how will the stadiums take to a bigger field...Most stadiums are crammed right on top of the current field dimensions...I bet the people in the front, 'spendy', rows would be upset if their seats were taken by more field...


----------



## ekim68

Roger Goodell made $29M-plus in '11



> There was a time during the NFL lockout in 2011 that Roger Goodell was voluntarily earning a $1 salary. With a collective bargaining agreement eventually reached with the players, and only one preseason game missed, Goodell's compensation went up quite a bit.
> 
> A copy obtained of the league's tax return confirms the commissioner earned $29.49 million in 2011. The league's general counsel, Jeff Pash, who also reduced his salary to $1 during the lockout, came away with $8.8 million in total compensation.


(Good to see that he can identify with the players and owners, eh?  )


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> What I'm curious about is, how will the stadiums take to a bigger field...Most stadiums are crammed right on top of the current field dimensions...I bet the people in the front, 'spendy', rows would be upset if their seats were taken by more field...


good point, Mike; I'd not thought of that.....give new meaning to the term Lambeau Leap, eh?


----------



## ekim68

NFL regional scouting combine gets its first female participant



> For the first time since the NFL started its regional scouting combines in 2011, there will be a female participant.
> 
> Meet Lauren Silberman, auditioning to become a kicker on Sundays.


----------



## ekim68

In this Era of Capitalism, this was inevitable...

NFL wants free agency, draft moved



> The idea is to lengthen the NFL offseason and make sure football is relevant during a longer offseason period with one big event in each month. It also would create a new revenue stream for the NFL, with each event producing added money for the league.


----------



## 1956brother

the nfl current schedule is fine. is keeps football in front of the fans and gives them a brake. they don't want to end up a 24/7 sport like nascar. it will turn the fans off.


----------



## ekim68

Tony Gonzalez informed the Atlanta Falcons on Tuesday that he will return to play in the 2013 season.

He's gonna put the records out of reach...


----------



## valis

sweet......love that dude.....:up:


----------



## valis

hoo boy, things are getting good......

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9048556/wes-welker-agrees-terms-denver-broncos


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> hoo boy, things are getting good......
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9048556/wes-welker-agrees-terms-denver-broncos


Figgerd you might like that one.


----------



## 1956brother

valis said:


> sweet......love that dude.....:up:


surprises me. never an indication here would resign. I never thought he would come back. nothing left to prove. but, still had loads of talent:up:


----------



## 1956brother

valis said:


> hoo boy, things are getting good......
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9048556/wes-welker-agrees-terms-denver-broncos


big surprise here...why? manning in no better than brady. it is just as cold in denver as boston in december


----------



## valis

1956brother said:


> big surprise here...why? manning in no better than brady. it is just as cold in denver as boston in december


and?.....? You going to tell manning to sit in favor of whom?


----------



## 1956brother

valis said:


> and?.....? You going to tell manning to sit in favor of whom?


for starters: brady....


----------



## ekim68

This is good, IMHO....:up:

NFL may abandon tuck rule



> A proposal from the NFL's competition committee suggests the NFL abandon the infamous "tuck rule," which gained popularity during a New England Patriots playoff win over the Oakland Raiders in January 2002.
> 
> Under the proposed rule change, a quarterback who loses control of the football when bringing it back to his body after a pump fake will be deemed to have fumbled. Under the current rule, such a play would result in an incompletion.


----------



## valis

1956brother said:


> for starters: brady....


for starters: one heckuva better, longer-term contract.


----------



## ekim68

Longer-term? I thought the Pats offered three and the Broncos offered two....


----------



## valis

i thought the pats were doing a one year deal.......


----------



## wowzer

The Pats were 2 for 10mil with some incentives.

The Broncos were 2 for 12mil

Interestingly the Pats had signed Amendola from the Rams before Welker signed with Denver.

The almighty Belicheck had something stewing in his head.


----------



## valis

heyya wowzer.......what's the local flavor on losing welker and getting almarondodoorla or whatever his name is......


----------



## wowzer

Well for the most part the fans are very dissapointed along with alot of the sports media because he has proven himself to be one of the toughest and reliable players to ever play the game. He's a little guy but gets wacked on a regular basis and gets right up and into the huddle ready to go.

Then there's the people who love him but wonder how much longer he can keep that up. Amendola is alittle bigger and faster, very different than quicker as you know, good hands but seemingly not near as durable.

Then there is also the Belicheck angle. Rumors...got to love them in sports... Belicheck was pissed that Welker wouldn't sign the 3 year deal he was offered last year and he ended up useing the franchise tag on him which paid him 9.5 mil for one year.


----------



## valis

that belicheck angle; wouldn't surprise me, let's put it that way.

All I can say is I"m loving the idea of a Manning/Welker combo........


----------



## valis

glad he came to his mind......

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9055324/elvis-dumervil-reduces-salary-john-elway-urging


----------



## valis

whups, scratch that.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9057191/denver-broncos-release-elvis-dumervil-according-sources


----------



## valis

glad to see this as well.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9128819/atlanta-falcons-sign-exonerated-brian-banks


----------



## ekim68

Me too. I hope it works out..:up:


----------



## valis

Yup. So few get to the show anyhow, and to have that taken from you must be devastating.....


----------



## ekim68

Only a few weeks away....:up: Hmm, looks like the second pick is from a Cool School....

Mock Drafts


----------



## valis

hey Mike, Kelly is getting some great reviews from his players:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9...ia-eagles-says-chip-kelly-offense-change-game



> From a communication standpoint, it's going to change the game. Just the way they can communicate plays and get us into the stuff that's pretty cool. It's something I never even thought was possible in the NFL. He has a reason why each play is called what it is. And it all makes sense.


could be interesting up there.....


----------



## ekim68

That's cool.... Read a bit in the local paper today about Vick being excited to play in Chip's system because he watched a lot of Oregon games in the past couple of seasons. I'm looking forward to watching the Eagles play, oh yeah...


----------



## valis

well, I'm never going to state that I'm going to look forward to _them_, but yeah, should be a good show.


----------



## ekim68

Well the draft is today and it looks like OT is the desired position...It's about time to see if the 'Mocks' know anything.....


----------



## valis

doubt it.....this draft is going to be pretty tame, I think....I've heard a few people state that there may not be 28 first rounders out there, or how ever many it is.....


----------



## ekim68

Well, two of my Ducks made the First Round and one, Dion Jordan, was Number Three....

First Round

(Thank goodness Thingy isn't around to brag about his Alabama First-Rounders...  )


----------



## 1956brother

two dawgs made the first round: jones and ogletree:up:

the falcons lost two starters on their mediocre offensive line: clabo and mcclure. yet they did not draft a single offensive lineman


----------



## ekim68

Well, a total of five Ducks made it....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Saw this coming when they drafted Geno Smith....

Jets release Tim Tebow


----------



## valis

wonder where he's going to end up.......


----------



## ckphilli

A pulpit?


----------



## valis

you know, funny as that was, Chris, it probably isn't too far off.......lord knows he's got the charisma and the following......

also heard rumours from the CFL.......


----------



## ckphilli

Yup, was only half joking. IMO, someone needs to commit to making him an h back or full back. It would be a shame for him to leave the NFL...but if he's hell bent on being a quarterback (not saying he is) then...


----------



## valis

dude is a tailor- made tight end; I can't imagine a lot of CB's getting in his way......


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> wonder where he's going to end up.......


jeepers, watch out for what that crazy belicheck might do.  ... Tons of talent... but wether even he could snuff the baggage would be another story.


----------



## wowzer

valis said:


> dude is a tailor- made tight end; I can't imagine a lot of CB's getting in his way......


Not sure about his ability / size to take the beating but...Imagine trying to contain him as a defensive tight end / outside linebacker. Maybe he'd get his bell rung (no pun intended) a few times and cry uncle.


----------



## valis

dude goes what, 250? He gets to the secondary, man, all downhill from there.

But a DE _would_ be interesting.......


----------



## wowzer

All someone has to do now is covince him he's not a QB...


----------



## ekim68

Someone has offered him a QB job....

Omaha Beef indoor team offers Tim Tebow $75-per-game contract



> OMAHA, Neb. (AP) - The Omaha Beef have a job waiting for Tim Tebow if he wants it - and the Nebraska indoor football team will even pay him $75 a game.
> 
> A day after Tebow was cut by the New York Jets, the Beef called the office of Tebow agent Jimmy Sexton to offer a standard player contract.


----------



## valis

urlacher retires; this caught me TOTALLY off guard.


----------



## ekim68

Hall of Fame DE Deacon Jones dead at 74



> Jones was the leader of the Rams' Fearsome Foursome unit from 1961-71 and then played for San Diego for two seasons before finishing his career with the Redskins in 1974. He was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in 1980 and made the league's 75th anniversary all-time squad.


----------



## valis

tebow to pats? According to ESPN, yup.

so they got brady, mallet (basically a younger brady, albeit slower) and tebow......gee, who get's to play flanker?


----------



## ekim68

You know? I think it might be a good fit...:up:


----------



## valis

agreed.....no media hype, absolutely NO qb controversy, and that club has a history of getting the absolute most out of an athlete...and let's face it, Tebow would make a helluva tight end/fb......


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> You know? I think it might be a good fit...:up:





valis said:


> agreed.....no media hype, absolutely NO qb controversy, and that club has a history of getting the absolute most out of an athlete...and let's face it, Tebow would make a helluva tight end/fb......


Agreed on both counts :up:

Me thinks Wes Welker replacement...possibly.


----------



## ekim68

ckphilli said:


> Agreed on both counts :up:
> 
> Me thinks Wes Welker replacement...possibly.


Agreed...Time to Drop that, eh?  The Media will have a field day though...


----------



## valis

dunno about the welker replacement........tebow is like 3 of him.......


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> dunno about the welker replacement........tebow is like 3 of him.......


But fast...imagine Welker's hands and speed with that frame...


----------



## valis

yeah......and imagine a CB bouncing off of him on a crossing route......

wonder how revis would handle a charging tebow with 10 yards of headway.......


----------



## ekim68

Lem Barney: Football will be gone in 20 years



> Lem Barney is an NFL legend, a Hall of Famer who made his living playing football.
> 
> And he wouldn't do it again.
> 
> Speaking Friday at the Sound Mind Sound Body Camp in Southfield, Mich., the Detroit Lions great said the sport would be gone within the next two decades.
> 
> He said he wishes he would have been a truck driver or a cab driver, anything other than a player suffering concussions.


----------



## valis

read that too....you think it's got any merit?


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, probably not much due to it's popularity. But I think there will be uniform and equipment changes to minimize more concussions and other such injuries...


----------



## valis

i know that, out of all of Le Twit's options, football is not one of them.....


----------



## ekim68

I think that's Sound Papa Business...:up:


----------



## valis

looking more and more like Hernandez is going to be at least detained in the murder investigation; no word yet on arrests....


----------



## valis

aaaand now there are words on arrests......

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story...rnandez-new-england-patriots-reports-abc-news


----------



## valis

finally, he's arrested.

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story/_/id/9424056/aaron-hernandez-new-england-patriots-arrested


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> finally, he's arrested.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story/_/id/9424056/aaron-hernandez-new-england-patriots-arrested


Wonder if they tapped his fiber without being detected? 

Sorry, I just had to...


----------



## valis

dude, that one got me bad.......worst part is, I sit next to the media/training room, and they have about 40 VIP's in there learning the iPad, and all of them just rotated their heads over my way.....


----------



## ckphilli

Hahahaha Hey, at least they know you're happy...


----------



## valis

dunno if 'happy' is the term they were throwing around....


----------



## valis

wow....the Pat's didn't waste any time, already canned him.....

http://deadspin.com/the-patriots-have-released-aaron-hernandez-585165578


----------



## ekim68

I guess the Patriots are gonna be 'Tight-End-Less, eh?


----------



## valis

nope.....Tebow will start there.....


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> nope.....Tebow will start there.....


:up: The door is now wide open...


----------



## valis

yup.....and he's got the best coach and QB behind him on this. Talk about a litmus test; if he can't hack it there, off to politics.


----------



## ckphilli

Total agreement.


----------



## valis

wow.....they charged him with murder......that surprises me.

http://deadspin.com/aaron-hernandez-charged-with-murder-updating-588065097


----------



## valis

things are rapidly going downhill for Mr. Hernandez......I think he will be playing for Mean Machine next year.......

http://deadspin.com/reports-aaron-hernandez-investigated-for-role-in-2012-598421755


----------



## poochee

A sad story.


----------



## ekim68

Arizona Cardinals player runs 25 mph on treadmill



> Normal people on the treadmill might average between 5 or 6 miles per hour. Those really in shape can get to 7 or 8 miles per hour.
> 
> Arizona Cardinals receiver Robert Gill laughs at that.
> 
> The 29-year-old wide receiver shows you what it's like to do 25 miles per hour.


----------



## valis

whups.....giants just got a huge boost.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/trainingcamp...aclin-philadelphia-eagles-suffers-knee-injury


----------



## ekim68

Ouch! Welcome to the NFL Chip....


----------



## ekim68

I don't think I'd bet against this.....

Adrian Peterson eyes Smith's mark



> Adrian Peterson has his sights on Emmitt Smith's NFL career rushing record and said he expects to break the mark in 2017, even circling a date on the NFL calendar as to when he'll accomplish the feat.


----------



## valis

i would......equally


----------



## ekim68

Here comes the Press.....

Refs May Slow Down Eagles' Offense



> NFL referees might put the brakes on Chip Kelly's high-octane offense with the Philadelphia Eagles this season.
> 
> Whether Kelly's fast-paced attack would work as well at the professional level as it did in college was one of the most intriguing questions heading into this season. However, NFL rules likely will force Kelly to make adjustments.


Oh, and then this....



> Under Kelly, Oregon ran 1,077 plays in just 13 games last season (82.8 per game), according to ESPN Stats & Information. Amazingly, that would have ranked seventh (just two total plays behind the Eagles' 1,079) in the NFL's 16-game schedule last season. The New England Patriots led the NFL with 1,191 plays last season (74.4 per game).


----------



## [email protected]

way to go Sanzenbacher
Im not a bengals fan... but heck yah..

http://www.cincyjungle.com/2013/8/9/4605752/round-table-dane-sanzenbacher-and-the-teams-return-game


----------



## ckphilli

[email protected] said:


> way to go Sanzenbacher
> Im not a bengals fan... but heck yah..
> 
> http://www.cincyjungle.com/2013/8/9/4605752/round-table-dane-sanzenbacher-and-the-teams-return-game


:up:


----------



## ekim68

So much for being original, eh? 

The 'Bane' of our existence: NFL bans non-standard face masks



> The usage of non-traditional face masks among NFL players became popular last season, but it appears that avenue of self-expression on the field is being shuttered.
> 
> The NFL sent out a league-wide notice last week telling players that "non-standard" face masks would be prohibited unless the player was forced to wear a particular type of mask for medical reasons.


----------



## ekim68

It's about time....:up:

NFL and players reach '$765m concussion settlement'



> The class action accused the NFL of hiding research that had shown the harmful effects of concussions, while glorifying and promoting violent play.


----------



## ekim68

Manning fires seven TD passes as Broncos crush Ravens

Not bad for an Old Guy....


----------



## valis

hear about the records he set?



> Manning extends the NFL record for most three-TD games in a career with 74.
> Manning ties the NFL record for most four-TD games in a career with 23.
> Manning ties the NFL record for most five-TD games in a career with seven.
> Manning sets the NFL record for most six-TD games in a career with three.
> Manning ties the NFL record for most touchdown passes in a single game, with seven


plus only the second guy in history to go +7 in the td/int ratio.....after ol' Y. A.......couple of old farts at their best......

still think that Elway (le biffster) winning two late in his career had a TON to do with Peyton coming over....


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> still think that Elway (le biffster) winning two late in his career had a TON to do with Peyton coming over....


Yea, the announcers discussed last night. Have to agree with you.


----------



## valis

any input on the good offense/worse defense argument for last night? I think it was a bit of column a, a bit of column b.....to quote grampa simpson.........


----------



## ckphilli

Meh, 1st week; that's my opinion. That said, both sides looked great for the Broncos IMO.

But wow at that beast of a tight end that came out of nowhere.


----------



## valis

yeah, but he had alligator arms most of the game as well.....granted, playing Balt, I would as well......

how he does for the next three I am very curious to see......

(said dr. seuss, apparently.....)


----------



## ekim68

Eagles upstage Robert Griffin III, make Chip Kelly winner in debut

RGIII actually made a game of it in the second half but by then they were down too far. Go Chip!........


----------



## valis

53 plays in the first half.......

best part of the game was the post interview, when some Skin's LB came up to Chip and said 'you need to slow this down, man'.......


----------



## ckphilli

Such an entertaining game to watch. Chip and Vick were made for each other.


----------



## ekim68

Looked like Vick strained a groin towards to end but so far no word on it..


----------



## valis

ckphilli said:


> Such an entertaining game to watch. Chip and Vick were made for each other.


hadn't thought of that, Chris, but damn if you are not correct.......imagine Tuna trying to coach him.......


----------



## valis

wow.........now THAT'S a fine......

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9658836/ndamukong-suh-detroit-lions-fined-100k-block


----------



## ekim68

Geez, that Guy just doesn't get the message...I wonder how patient the NFL is gonna be with him before they decide they can do without him...


----------



## valis

he's already got a two game suspension for dirty play, but the dude is just a beast......IMO, bench him for a season and see if that works.


----------



## ekim68

You did it, Seattle! 12th Man sets world record for crowd roar



> Now we can say it without a doubt: Seattle has the loudest fans in the world.
> 
> During the Seahawks-49ers game Sunday, the 12th Man broke the Guinness World Record for loudest crowd roar, said the fan group that organized the attempt. We have yet to confirm the report from former Seahawks player Joe Tafoya and his group Volume 12, but he tweeted from the field that the record had been broken.
> 
> The 12th Man set a new world record with 1:15 remaining in the first quarter, when Seahawks defensive end Michael Bennett sacked 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick. Seattle fans went wild and hit 131.9 decibels on the sound meter, Philip Robertson of Guinness World Records told seattlepi.com.


Two words for the game last night...Monster Defense....


----------



## valis

that, and San Fran deciding to take the day off....

kinda fun, my boss is from the Bay Area, he is not saying a lot today.


----------



## ekim68

In the Moment, so to speak....

Pacific Northwest atop football world



> Forget the West Coast offense and the Steel Curtain defense -- Pacific Northwest football has arrived.
> 
> Dip a crumpet in your espresso, ride the Puget Sound ferries and go jogging in an old-growth forest. Kayak the Willamette River. Wear Nikes while using Microsoft to order from Amazon. Oregon and Washington state, known for being laid-back, are titans astride the football landscape. The Seattle Seahawks have football's best defense, while the University of Oregon Ducks have football's best offense.


----------



## valis

tell you what, the way that Seattle played SF Sunday night, going to be hard to bet against them........


----------



## ekim68

Have the Colts moved up another tier? 

Browns trade Trent Richardson to Colts


----------



## valis

after the way they played the niners yesterday, I'd say 'yup'......


----------



## Knotbored

ekim68 said:


> You did it, Seattle! 12th Man sets world record for crowd roar
> 
> Two words for the game last night...Monster Defense....


------------
The only louder roar in the northwest is Euell Gibbons passing a pinecone


----------



## ekim68

Finally a little common sense from a retiree....:up:

Brett Favre not returning to NFL


----------



## valis

couldn't believe the rams were that hard up. Call up VY, he's longing for a job.


----------



## ekim68

The title says it all.

Time for NFL to embrace lasers to mark first downs? Inventor says yes


----------



## valis

i've wondered about that myself.....all this tech, and we are still using manual labor for this?


----------



## ekim68

Fan Power.............

Jumping fans register a magnitude 1 or 2 quake during Seahawks TD fumble return



> Seahawks fans jumping up and down during Monday night's 22-yard Michael Bennett fumble return for a touchdown registered about a magnitude 1 or 2 earthquake.
> 
> The University of Washington has a seismometer in a warehouse about a block south of CenturyLink Field, says earth and space sciences professor John Vidale.


----------



## ekim68

I'm gonna start calling San Francisco the Forty-Whiners now. They start complaining before they even come out of the tunnels nowadays...

Well another record fell today....

Matt Prater hits record 64-yard FG


----------



## ekim68

Fine! I guess I'll just stay home then.....................

No tailgating at Super Bowl



> SECAUCUS, N.J. -- Forget about setting up those kegs or buffet tables in the parking lot before this season's Super Bowl at MetLife Stadium. There will be no tailgating, according to the game's committee CEO, Al Kelly.
> 
> "You will be allowed to have food in your car and have drink in your car," Kelly said. "And provided you're in the boundaries of a single parking space, you'll be able to eat or drink right next to your car. However, you're not going to be able to take out a lounge chair, you're not going to be able to take out a grill, and you're not going to be able to take up more than one parking space. And it'll all be watched very carefully."


----------



## ekim68

I watched this game today and it was truly two different games for each half...A Big Wow! 

Packers come back from 23 down to stun Tony Romo, Cowboys

A bit more from the NFL tonight....Jamaal Charles, Alex Smith lead Chiefs past Raiders and into playoffs

(As an aside: My Wife got over 55 points in the Fantasy Football League today because of Charles and he scored five touchdowns... )


----------



## combsdon

:up: The Packers have two teams...............first half team and second half team. Thank goodness for that second half team...............


----------



## ekim68

They showed that today alright...:up: They're back in the Mix....


----------



## ekim68

Is this guy the best of all time? 

Peyton Manning breaks TD record as playoff showdowns loom


----------



## valis

nah, that would be Elway........but dang if he's not lighting it up.......Plus Seattle lost AT HOME yesterday, so that gives me some hope.

BAck in August, I had Den/NO in the superbowl.......aint' too sure now.


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, Elway made the MVP List once and Peyton's been there several times... 

I don't remember the last time so many teams had a chance for the playoffs depending on the last week of the regular season...:up:


----------



## valis

Peyton's been there 4, soon to be a 5th........doesn't change the fact that Elway was the greatest qb to play the game.....


----------



## valis

well, crap.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10186530/von-miller-denver-broncos-season-torn-acl


----------



## valis

huh......Romo's done for the year. Next week should be interesting.......


----------



## ekim68

Well the coach and owner haven't ruled him out. Yet...


----------



## Wino

If Romo is out the C'Boys have a chance for the playoffs. :up:

Then next Monday 12/30, the Ducks come to SATX to beat up on UT Longhorns - Oh! the Misery!!


----------



## jimi

John Kitna is/was a local high school coach until yesterday, that's a dang fine Christmas present.


----------



## ekim68

Kind of adds fuel to the Romo Surgery Thing, eh?


----------



## valis

I've not seen anyone be able to do anything at all except moan with a herniated disk.......whoever thinks Romo is playing this weekend is, to use Dave Burnett's word, well oiled.....


----------



## jimi

and now John, a math teacher, whom aren't known to be over paid, even with the coaches stipend, is donating his pay for the week, $53K, to the school.

This has nothing to do with the season, but it sure fits!!!


----------



## valis

pretty good gesture, too, IMO....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well it's official now and even the Coach says so.....

Tony Romo has back surgery


----------



## valis

what on earth were the Cowboys thinking? even my dog knew he wasn't playing.......


----------



## eggplant43

Any publicity is good publicity..............


----------



## valis

or jerry jones is a megalomaniacal buffoon....apologies to Derek....


----------



## ekim68

Notice that Jerry hasn't won the Big One with Jimmy gone....


----------



## ekim68

Is Chip Kelly NFL Coach of the Year?


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> or jerry jones is a megalomaniacal buffoon....apologies to Derek....





ekim68 said:


> Notice that Jerry hasn't won the Big One with Jimmy gone....


Yes, and yes.

They will never do well with JJ as general manager.


----------



## valis

168-168 with JJ as GM.....now THAT is achieving for, and attaining, mediocrity.


----------



## valis

aaaand Manning takes back the single season passing record.....by a yard......

what a great day of football yesterday....that Boys/Eagles game was bizarre......


----------



## ekim68

And now three coaches are out of jobs.... I wonder how many others are on the chopping block...


----------



## valis

lessee....minn, cle, det, miami, hou, wash.....that's six in my book......reason it's called Black Monday, I guess.....


----------



## ekim68

After further review, six is correct, so far.....


----------



## ekim68

Pat on the back for Chip taking the Eagles to the playoff. :up: Too bad they lost, but at least things got turned around from the previous year....:up: Looking forward to seeing what kind of personnel changes will be made in his first off season..


----------



## ekim68

Chip Quotes


----------



## ekim68

The NFL According to British Teenagers


----------



## valis

fyi, Harvin's out for the game......Mike, hate to say it, but I'm rooting for the niners....really want a rematch to expunge the 55-10 blowout.

I lost a LOT of friends that super bowl, but made a lot of money.....knew the Donkeys had no chance. As an aside, that score is the most lopsided championship score in any sport, at any level. In short, there hasn't even been a HS hoops game in which the losers got smoked by 45 points. 

Yeah, I want a rematch.


----------



## Littlefield

If Decker and Wes Welker can catch the ball.


----------



## ekim68

Right on....:up: Seattle and Denver in the Superbowl....:up: (My prediction at the beginning of the season... )


----------



## ckphilli

Denver +14 if both teams play like they did yesterday. That's my call anyway.


----------



## Littlefield

Omaha - Omaha.  :up: No Eastern teams this year for Super Bowl played in Jersey where you can't fire one up. 
Denver went from dogs to chalk. I think it would be cool see Peyton win and then retire.


----------



## ekim68

More on Omaha.....

Peyton's calls collect $24,800



> Eight businesses will donate the money to Manning's Peyback Foundation after they committed to donate a combined $800 for each time he said the word "Omaha" at the line of scrimmage. Manning said "Omaha" 31 times during Sunday's game against the New England Patriots.


----------



## ekim68

Ah Notoriety.....

Sherman's jersey among best selling


----------



## ekim68

A little Superbowl stuff....

Eli to offer advice to big brother



> New York Giants quarterback Eli Manning, who plays his home games at MetLife Stadium, said he'd be offering Peyton tips on the stadium's quirks, especially as they pertain to potential winter weather conditions such as strong winds.
> 
> "I might have a few things for him, but I don't want to reveal that, because I don't want to give it to [Seahawks quarterback] Russell Wilson," Eli Manning said on a conference call Thursday. "So any tips I may have wind-wise, I would tell him in private."


----------



## ekim68

Pretty much this season in Lip-Reading NFL.....

A Bad Lip Reading of The NFL


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Pretty much this season in Lip-Reading NFL.....
> 
> A Bad Lip Reading of The NFL


It's pretty good! Still not as good as this one!


----------



## ekim68

Drabdr said:


> It's pretty good! Still not as good as this one!


Right on....!


----------



## ekim68

We're going over to a friend's house to tailgate for the Superbowl and I'm bringing crab cakes. I have three good recipes for making them, but does anyone have a "Best Ever" recipe that you'd like to share?


----------



## valis

ckphilli said:


> Denver +14 if both teams play like they did yesterday. That's my call anyway.


immovable rock (seattle) and unstoppable force (denver).....gonna be interesting.......


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> We're going over to a friend's house to tailgate for the Superbowl and I'm bringing crab cakes. I have three good recipes for making them, but does anyone have a "Best Ever" recipe that you'd like to share?


last time I cooked anything remotely fish related I hospitalized 8 people..I'll refrain from offering advice....


----------



## ekim68

The latest I read is that Denver is a two point favorite, and Congratulations to Peyton for another MVP award..:up:


----------



## valis

jeeze....5 timer....wonder if the nfl will see that again, a la Gretzky or Jabbar......IMO, records that will never be equaled.

Ready for tomorrow Mike? You know I'm pulling for my Donkeys, and I'm assuming your pulling for the Hawks......all I want is a solid game......

and a Bronco win..


----------



## ekim68

Yep, I'm ready for tomorrow and I'm rooting for the Hawks.....


----------



## valis

holee cow.....why do people still insist on going to games again?

http://www.nj.com/super-bowl/index....ers_furious_with_packed_rail_cars_delays.html


----------



## Littlefield

Picking Denver for the win.


----------



## valis

hoping for denver for the win......

5th time number 1 offense and number 1 defense have met.....defense won all previous SB meetings.....


----------



## ekim68

Well done Seattle....:up: What a fine time to be a Hawk Fan.....


----------



## Wino

Pop Warner team faces NFL!

Seattle was simply awesome in every aspect of the game. Denver never showed up or even gave a inkling / glimpse of being a great football team as the Seahawks were so outstanding. 

Ekim, Hawks and Ducks rule!!


----------



## valis

Congrats Mike....what a thumping.....

You guys earned it....well done. :up:


----------



## ckphilli

Well done indeed. It was really surprising to see a Peyton Manning team show up so obviously unprepared in every facet. Kudos to Seattle, and I love Wilson's story.


----------



## valis

Yup.....I'm not going to take anything away from Seattle (holy cow, did they earn that.....they were second-guessed essentially all season) but the Broncos just looked totally discombobulated.

Heard it on Sportscenter last night, and I guess John Clayton said it 3 weeks ago; the Broncos might be the best AFC team, but at best, they are the third best NFC team. Maybe fourth.


----------



## valis

wow.....so much for security at these events, eh?

http://www.nj.com/super-bowl/index....nto_metlefe_stadium.html#incart_river_default


----------



## ekim68

Wino said:


> Pop Warner team faces NFL!
> 
> Seattle was simply awesome in every aspect of the game. Denver never showed up or even gave a inkling / glimpse of being a great football team as the Seahawks were so outstanding.
> 
> Ekim, Hawks and Ducks rule!!


Twas truly a great last three days for this fan. Seattle won, the Ducks beat USC in basketball, the Beavers beat UCLA in basketball, and the Oregon lacrosse team beat Western Oregon, (my Grandson plays lacrosse for the U of O)....:up:


----------



## valis

lacrosse.....winner of many a bet as to what the national sport of Canada is.....


----------



## Littlefield

Wow ! what a blowout. I don't know what was worse the bad commercials except for Budweiser or the Broncos.


----------



## ekim68

This says it all...

Super Bowl draws 111.5M viewers



> NEW YORK -- For the fourth time in five years, the Super Bowl has set a record for the most-watched television event in U.S. history, drawing 111.5 million viewers even though the Seattle Seahawks' 43-8 victory over the Denver Broncos wasn't really competitive.
> 
> The ratings record is further evidence of how live events are becoming dependable and valuable properties for broadcast television at a time the audience is fragmenting and ratings for regular entertainment shows continue to fall.


----------



## ekim68

Ok I'll stop, (pretty soon), but there's this....

Store loses $7M with Seahawks' win



> Next to the Denver Broncos, Jim McIngvale had the worst Super Bowl loss.
> 
> The CEO of Houston-based Gallery Furniture lost $7 million on a promotion that promised to give customers who shopped at his stores their money back if the Seattle Seahawks won Sunday.


----------



## valis

Mattress Mack!  Local hero down here.......and what a great guy. The furniture is, well, not really designed for multi-years use, but every single penny of that 7 mill went _back_ to the customers. He 'lost' 600k in the championship round....



> Jim McIngvale, the owner of Gallery Furniture, is out $7 million after his Pigskin Promotion. He promised customers, who bought at least $6,000 of furniture, a full refund if the Seattle Seahawks won.
> 
> More than 1,000 customers participated in the promotion.
> 
> "Was it worth it? Absolutely," he said.
> 
> McIngvale says he and his team worked out the financials for the promotion, making sure they could make it happen.
> 
> "No insurance policy. The customers paid for this and we paid it right back to them,' he said.
> 
> It was a risk McIngvale said he was happy to take, again.
> 
> The furniture giant ran a similar promotion a few weeks ago, where customers were given a refund on their furniture purchases if they picked the correct NFC and AFC champions. That one cost him more than $600,000.
> 
> Losing millions of dollars would put many business owners in a panic, but not McIngvale.
> 
> Keep in mind he had two heart procedures back in September.
> 
> "I had a great night, my heart's fine, my health is fine," he said. "No stroke from the stress, just happiness for our customers."


dude's a stud, IMO.


----------



## ekim68

Go figure....

NFL concussion rates are lower at higher altitudes, study finds



> Here's one solution to the National Football League's concussion problem: Stop playing at sea level.
> 
> Researchers have found that concussion rates are about 30% lower in games played at higher altitudes.
> 
> The finding was based on an analysis of all 300 concussions reported during the first 16 weeks of regular-season NFL games in 2012 and 2013. (Week 17 data were not available, since only playoff-bound teams release them.)
> 
> For every 10,000 times a player suited up, there were 64.3 concussions. But that figure varied with elevation.


----------



## valis

weird....wonder what causes that.....probably oxygen related, I would assume.....


----------



## valis

wow....this is going to be big big BIG news.....http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/10429030/michael-sam-missouri-tigers-says-gay

Hope it helps the NFL into the 21st century regarding this stuff......and hope it doesn't derail his draft chances.......


----------



## ekim68

Takes a brave man to do this. I still don't understand why it's taken our civilization so long to do away with stigmas and prejudices.


----------



## valis

no clue, Mike..none whatsoever.....


----------



## valis

early results are in; faith in NFL athletes restored.


----------



## valis

faith in NFL executives; unchanged.....

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/college-football/news/20140209/michael-sam-draft-stock/


----------



## ekim68

This statement caught my attention in that article Tim....


> The executives and coaches were granted anonymity by SI.com for their honesty. Their answers were consistently unsparing.


 A bunch of cowards if you ask me...:down:


----------



## valis

agreeance.....


----------



## ekim68

Economics?, Economics?, we don't need no stinking Economics!, or maybe we do...

Arizona governor vetoes bill



> On Wednesday afternoon, Sports Illustrated published a story on its website citing NFL sources that said the NFL was beginning the process of potentially relocating next year's Super Bowl from Glendale, Ariz., in the event SB 1062 was passed.
> 
> Parry said she was not aware of the report. The 2008 Super Bowl in Glendale had an economic impact of about $500 million, Parry has said.


----------



## ekim68

Let the second-guessing begin.... 

Cowboys should trade Romo, draft Manziel



> With the always overblown Scouting Combine now done with, and even with the NFL Draft still two months away, it's never too early to scheme and scam on behalf of our troubled local football club.
> 
> Who knows? Mr. Jerry might be actually reading this stuff. My ideas, and yours, are as good as his track record when it comes to evaluating talent.


----------



## valis

IMO, that would be idiotic. I wouldn't put Manziel high on my list; I could easily be wrong, but I just don't know about that kid.

You see that Peyton got his neck cleared for further play? :up:


----------



## ekim68

Yep, I read about Peyton and good for him and the Broncos...:up: As for Manziel I think he would be exciting to watch if he stayed healthy and those Pros around him would probably keep his ego in check. I do think that Romo has done all he can there....


----------



## valis

it's a two fold problem for me; one, his ego is definitely a factor. But two....he's not that big, and he loves to run around. Turning your back on the d-line at the pro level can be exceedingly detrimental to one's health....


----------



## ekim68

Don't know if you saw much of Fran Tarkenton but he was also a small person who had to run around to save his life. And a more recent name to be dropped is Russell Wilson... I think he's actually an inch shorter than Manziel...


----------



## valis

yeah, and Tark also loved to turn his back.....and paid for it. Wilson doesn't turn his back that much, a la Kaep he just flat out out-runs the pursuit.


----------



## ekim68

Looks like the Bucs are going for the College look....

New Uniform Design Unveiled



> Today the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and Nike unveiled the team's new NFL Nike Elite 51 Uniform design for the 2014 season.


----------



## ekim68

On a lighter note...

Who dat? Rob Ryan impersonators take over Mardi Gras celebrations


----------



## ekim68

Good for Rashard.....:up:

Rashard Mendenhall writes final NFL chapter, retires at age 26



> He's 26, healthy and still quite good at football. Yet, Rashard Mendenhall is done.
> 
> A writer at heart, he's ready to compose the next chapter in his novel of life and that chapter does not include football.


----------



## ekim68

Lot's happening today on trades with Denver and Tampa Bay doing just fine....More to come tomorrow as I just got back from a concert and I'm wore out...


----------



## ekim68

Any reason the Raiders are still fielding a Team? 

Winners, losers from frenetic first night


----------



## Izme

Seahawk's rule!


----------



## Izme

WE slapped Peyton so hard that his momma felt it! He probably said "I tried to throw in the friggen towel but they intercepted it!!!"


----------



## ekim68

Wow, this figure is out in space...



> Agreements in free agency were faster than ever. In the first three days of free agency alone, roughly 70 deals were reached for unrestricted free agents moving to new teams. In those three days, more than $927 million was spent and more than $500 million of cap room remained.


Looks like the Broncos didn't do too bad....

Free-agency winners and losers


----------



## ekim68

What Bo says....

Bo Jackson offers QB Wilson advice



> Bo Jackson says Seattle Seahawks quarterback Russell Wilson should stay focused on football.
> 
> "Stick to what got [Wilson] in the headlines, not baseball," Jackson said Tuesday, according to CSNChicago.com. "Twenty-five or 30 years ago when I did it, I'm not trying to say anything negative about other athletes, but the talent pool wasn't that deep. In this day and age, with all the high-tech training, computer-engineered workouts and the proper food and diet, if you try to concentrate on two sports, I guarantee you're going to ride the bench in both because the talent is that deep. Stick to whatever sport you're comfortable with and let everything else go."


----------



## ekim68

The circus in New York keeps on going....

Michael Vick to Jets for 1 year, $5M



> The New York Jets set the stage for another season of compelling quarterback drama and perhaps controversy by signing former longtime starter Michael Vick on Friday.
> 
> The deal is for one year and $5 million, according to a league source.
> 
> With Mark Sanchez out of the picture after being released Friday, Vick and incumbent Geno Smith are expected to compete for the starting job.


----------



## ekim68

New NFL rules include more fumble reviews, higher goalposts



> Five rules changes, an extensive crackdown on on-field taunting and abusive language and a two-game preseason experiment that will move extra-point attempts from the 2-yard line to the 20 (effectively a 38-yard try) will bring a new look to the 2014 NFL season.


----------



## ekim68

Whatcha think about this?....

Cheerleaders help make the NFL's billions. They deserve to be paid minimum wage



> Just why would someone ever want to become an NFL cheerleader? For the fleeting, half-baked fame? The camaraderie? Recognition for your athletic-aesthetic prowess? Or maybe it's the privilege of being one of America's Sporting Handmaiden - and all the charitable, community-serving femininity you'll embody forever after. (Provided, of course, you don't move on to stripping, or bring the NFL into disrepute while you represent it.)
> 
> Hopefully young women are looking for at least one of the above, because it's certainly not the money, honey: as a brewing lawsuit brought against the Oakland Raiders by their cheer squad has revealed, NFL cheerleaders are some of the most poorly paid legal workers in America. With next to no labor rights and making nowhere near the minimum wage, they could use a cheer or two themselves.


----------



## ekim68

Not for long....

Russell Wilson is the third-highest paid quarterback on the Seattle Seahawks


----------



## ekim68

More from those other performers on the field...

Buffalo Bills cheerleaders suspend operations



> Stephanie Mateczun, president of SteJon Productions, the firm that operates and manages the Jills, sent an e-mail to WGRZ-TV in Buffalo, stating :
> 
> "I can confirm that I have suspended all Jills activities until further notice. I can not elaborate any further at this time."
> 
> This development comes two days after five former cheerleaders filed a lawsuit in New York State Supreme Court against SteJon Productions, Citadel Broadcasting -- which previously operated the Jills -- and the Buffalo Bills, claiming the defendants failed to pay the Jills in accordance with state minimum wage laws.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Earl. I'll never forget the undefeated season.....

Earl Morrall, former Dolphins great, dies at age 79



> The Miami Dolphins claimed quarterback Earl Morrall off waivers in 1972 for a mere $100.00.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, talk about getting ahead of yourself.....

NFL Games of the Year open for wagering in Las Vegas


----------



## ekim68

Browns ticket sales skyrocket



> The Cleveland Browns have a bell that is rung every time a new season ticket is sold, and given the way things are going since the team selected Johnny Manziel with the 22nd pick in Thursday's first round of the NFL draft, the bell might need to be replaced before long.
> 
> Team president Alec Scheiner told ESPN.com that, in the time since Manziel was selected through 5 p.m. ET Friday, the team has sold more than 2,300 season tickets.


----------



## ekim68

Well, we got four Ducks drafted today....:up: And two of them ended up with Chip in Eagle Land....


----------



## ekim68

And the beat goes on............

Dan Marino files concussion lawsuit



> PHILADELPHIA -- Hall of Fame quarterback Dan Marino is among the latest group of football players to file a concussion-related lawsuit against the National Football League.
> 
> The 52-year-old former Miami Dolphins quarterback is one of 15 former players who filed a lawsuit in federal court in Philadelphia last week.
> 
> Marino and the other 14 plaintiffs join more than 4,800 others who have alleged the NFL misled players about the long-term dangers of concussions. The NFL has denied those claims.


----------



## valis

ironic that this happens immediately after he lost his NFL network gig, eh?


----------



## ekim68

I didn't know that...The things I learn at TSG, eh?  However, it gets me to thinking about someone like Troy Aikman who had numerous concussions and he can still talk...


----------



## valis

he's still collecting checks reporting on the games, as well......pretty sure Steve Young is too. Probably a connection....

fyi, Danny also petitioned the Dolphins for a job very recently, a la what Elway has......he was turned down. Then he files suit. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## valis

Maybe he did suffer some injuries, as now he's withdrawing the lawsuit, says he filed it 'on accident'......

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...n-lawsuit-against-nfl-20140603,0,395274.story


----------



## ekim68

Interesting how quick people react when the media gives them attention... I would have thought that Dan would be wealthy enough to cover his own insurance...


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Chuck, thanks for the Memories....

Hall of Famer Chuck Noll dies at 82


----------



## ekim68

Not sure if Snyder ever reads this stuff, but some people are taking notice....

Federal agency cancels Redskins trademark registration, says name is disparaging



> The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office canceled the Washington Redskins' trademark registration on Wednesday, a move that won't force the NFL team to change its name but fuels the intense fight by opponents to eliminate what they view as a racial slur against Native Americans.
> 
> The 99-page decision by the Trademark Trial and Appeal Board said the team's name and logo are disparaging. It dilutes the Redskins' legal protection against infringement and hinders the team's ability to block counterfeit merchandise from entering the country.
> 
> But its effect is largely symbolic. The ruling cannot stop the team from selling T-shirts, beer glasses and license-plate holders with the moniker or keep the team from trying to defend itself against others who try to profit from the logo. And the trademark registrations will remain effective during any appeal process.


----------



## valis

btw, hear the Bills are for sale? Wonder if they stay in Buffalo......I would assume that they would, that's actually a pretty solid market given the locale.


----------



## ekim68

They fill the stadium no matter what, so I'll check my wallet....


----------



## valis

whoa.....big news out of denver....

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...trol-denver-broncos-battles-alzheimer-disease


----------



## valis

jeeze......all sorts of good news out of the nfl today........

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story...s-cowboys-fb-robert-newhouse-dies-64-son-says


----------



## ekim68

After watching the World Cup stats and how many miles each player ran during each game, I figured this was inevitable...

RFID tags to enable real-time tracking of NFL players



> Following in the footsteps of the NBA, which introduced player tracking technology in every one of its arenas for the 2013-14 season, the NFL has announced its own player tracking system. Unlike the NBA system provided by Stats LLC, which uses cameras to collect location data, the NFL will use the MotionWorks system from Zebra Technologies that relies on RFID tags that will be placed inside player shoulder pads.


----------



## ekim68

Philadelphia Eagles discussing return to kelly green uniforms with NFL



> The arrival of Chip Kelly helped the Eagles get back into the playoffs, and now Philadelphia is apparently hoping the return of a different kelly will assist in bringing the city its first title in more than 50 years.
> 
> In an interview with 94WIP's Angelo Cataldi on Wednesday morning, Eagles president Dom Smolenski said the team is discussing a return to its pre-1996 kelly green uniforms with the NFL.


----------



## ekim68

I'm watching the Seattle/Denver game right now and a few things come to mind....The Goal Posts are higher, the Extra Point Kick is farther back, and Terrelle Pryor is a Backup QB at Seattle.....


----------



## ekim68

The Helmet That Could Change Football



> For decades, football players have worn rigid, unyielding helmets that protected the skull but did little to prevent concussions. To address this shortcoming, Riddell built a smarter helmet. Available to NFL and college teams, and soon youth and high school players, the new SpeedFlex is designed to diminish the impact forces of a hard hit. It will also alert coaches on the sideline if a blow was powerful enough to potentially cause a head injury. At a time when the sport has been hammered with bad news, this might be a game changer.


----------



## valis

Call it a wild hunch, but I'm thinking this time next month, there may be a new Commish for the NFL......SOMEBODY saw that video of Rice knocking his fiancee out.....I guarantee it......


----------



## Littlefield

I doubt Goodell will lose job as Commish and would not want to be Greg Hardy or Ray McDonald.


----------



## valis

I'm thinking he's gone.....one of the groups one shouldn't tick off is the media, and the NFL has just obliterated the trust they have with the media.......Adam Schefter gets his living from the NFL (and ESPN) and he is so furious at the people _who sign his paycheck_ that he has stated, on national television, that Rice belongs in jail (and he does).

When one of the better beat reporters is happily biting the hand that feeds him, things are going to get very interesting.


----------



## Littlefield

Keithie Olbermann is really going nuts.


----------



## valis

Littlefield said:


> I doubt Goodell will lose job as Commish and would not want to be Greg Hardy or Ray McDonald.


from ESPN this morning:

Job on line? Roger Goodell says 'no'

and from the first paragraph:


> Roger Goodell told CBS News that he doesn't believe his job as commissioner is in jeopardy as a result of his handling of the Ray Rice situation but admitted the NFL has a domestic violence problem.
> 
> Asked if he felt his job was on the line, Goodell answered: "No."


Just the basic fact that Goodell felt compelled to utter this tripe pretty much proves the point....obviously if he hadn't heard the scuttlebutt, he would never have brought this up.


----------



## Littlefield

The owners are the only ones that can fire him and I don't see that happening since it is all about the bottom line.
Kethie can rant on but Goodel has been very profitable to the league. In fact the owner of the NE Patriots supports Goodell and said he will work it out. Another owner not known said as much.


----------



## valis

Don't forget that Kraft (NE owner) is pretty tight with Mayweather, another paragon of family values.

http://gamedayr.com/sports/photo-robert-kraft-floyd-mayweather-pats-falcons-game/

oh yeah, and the National Organization for Women is calling for his resignation. Matter of time, IMO.


----------



## valis

wow........

http://sidespin.kinja.com/roger-goodell-is-a-domestic-violence-enabler-who-must-b-1632385955


----------



## Littlefield

valis said:


> Don't forget that Kraft (NE owner) is pretty tight with Mayweather, another paragon of family values.
> 
> http://gamedayr.com/sports/photo-robert-kraft-floyd-mayweather-pats-falcons-game/
> 
> oh yeah, and the National Organization for Women is calling for his resignation. Matter of time, IMO.


NOW is going after Jerry Jones as well so good luck with that one too.


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> wow........
> 
> http://sidespin.kinja.com/roger-goodell-is-a-domestic-violence-enabler-who-must-b-1632385955


And this link from your article Tim...NFL Player Arrests during Goodell's stay.... I agree with you that his 30 million dollar/year job may be over soon....:up:


----------



## Littlefield

It ain't gonna be anytime soon if at all.



> The NFL has appointed former FBI director Robert S. Mueller III to conduct an investigation into how the league has pursued and handled the evidence in the Ray Rice domestic violence case, NFL commissionerRoger Goodell announced Wednesday night.
> 
> The NFL announced that Mueller will have full access to NFL records and personnel.
> 
> His investigation will be overseen by New York Giants owner John Mara and Pittsurgh Steelers owner Art Rooney. Mueller was FBI director for a dozen years from 2001 to 2013. He's currently a partner in the law firm of WilmerHale and is based in Washington, D.C.


http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/...estigation-of-ray-ri-20140910,0,2329902.story


----------



## ekim68

Of course not, the Rich Folk have it managed...


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Of course not, the Rich Folk have it managed...


And Kethie Olbermann has his new obsession.


----------



## valis

I find it _extremely_ interesting that the NFL states they never received it, yet the NJ cops say they mailed it to them in April, and have a voicemail proving that the NFL accepted the tape.

Someone is lying. IMO, that someone is the NFL. Obviously some lower heads are going to roll, scapegoated into it, but Goodell is in deep yogurt. I can tell you now what the difference is going to be......Goodell stated that he had not seen it, and others at the Shield stated that the tape was never in the building.......this is going to be the key. The tape was indeed in the building, and Goodell just earned his lawyer degree by stating that he'd not seen it, as opposed to 'it's not in the building'.......

This is going to be good.


----------



## ekim68

I have to say that the Denver/Kansas City game was a great game today and things are starting to click for the teams...My Seahawks got smooshed, though....


----------



## Littlefield

Fun to see former Clemson players C.J. Spiller with a 102-yard kickoff return for a touchdown and then Sammy Watkins get a touchdown when they beat Miami.  :up:


----------



## ekim68

I wonder how far into the Future we will see More uniform protection and different Pads....


----------



## ekim68

Just a thought.... In regards to the 'Adrian Peterson' thing recently, I wonder how many people considered their Fantasy Team first....


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Just a thought.... In regards to the 'Adrian Peterson' thing recently, I wonder how many people considered their Fantasy Team first....


thought that too, and I was immediately disappointed with myself......


----------



## valis

also, anyone else thinking that RG3 may be a done deal? Especially if Cousins lights it up?


----------



## ekim68

I think RG3 was a great College Player......On another note:

J.J. Watt scores the first offensive touchdown of his NFL career

This guy is a great Pro Player....


----------



## valis

dude could NOT have been any more wide open.......


----------



## ekim68

Will The Elite NFL Media Still Be Stooges After The Ray Rice Scandal?



> The longtime agent and I were talking about NFL reporters and professional lapses. I said, "I guess you see lapses-"
> 
> "Every day!" he cut in. "Every day!"
> 
> Maybe you find this a bit rich coming from a sports agent, particularly one who doesn't want his name used here, lest he jeopardize his clients' relationship with the football media. But who better than an agent to identify the corrupting effects of money and proximity to power?


(A long but very good read..:up: )


----------



## ekim68

A good read....:up:

Ravens player retires to give kidney to younger brother, a retired Steelers player


----------



## valis

oh wow....need to track that one down.....


----------



## ekim68

Very Good game between Denver and Seattle today....:up: A whole lot closer than the Superbowl....


----------



## valis

Mike, that OT drive was just a dagger to the face....you play 60 minutes of smashmouth football, and the damn Seahawks STILL had enough left to drive 13 plays down our gut in OT...well done, Mike....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Idiot.....

Lions LB Tulloch tears ACL, out for season after celebrating sack


----------



## valis

yup......would have loved to have been a fly on the wall in that room, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Just why does the NFL have tax-exempt status?



> In the wake of the fallout over National Football League Commissioner Roger Goodell's handling of his players' domestic violence arrests, there have been multiple reports by journalists, who read the league's filing of form 990 with the Internal Revenue Service, that Goodell was paid $44 million in the fiscal year ending March 31, 2013.
> 
> But there are lots of other leads for reporters to pursue based on what is in that filing, which is a report that every tax-exempt nonprofit organization has to file with the IRS.
> 
> For starters, there's the existence of the form in the first place. How could the NFL - which helps negotiate billions in media and promotion deals for its member teams and which itself reported an operating profit of more than $9 million and $326 million in "program service revenue" - be given nonprofit tax-exempt status?


----------



## ekim68

Ow! 


Marshawn Lynch loses dreadlock on the field against Broncos



> Hair is fair game in the NFL and on Sunday against the Denver Broncos, Seattle running back Marshawn Lynch found out the hard way.


----------



## valis

nah.....those are just extensions anyhow......


----------



## ekim68

FCC votes to overturn blackout rules barring poorly-attended games from television



> The Federal Communications Commission has voted to strike down hated sports blackouts.
> 
> FCC commissioners voted unanimously Tuesday to repeal the rules that allowed sports leagues, mainly the NFL, to bar regions from watching their home teams on television if games did not sell out.


----------



## valis

and the NFL just don't care about that.....blackouts still scheduled.


----------



## ekim68

Back to the Future....

Raiders admit they might contact Jon Gruden for open head coaching position



> When the news broke that the Oakland Raiders had fired head coach Dennis Allen, the rumor mill immediately started buzzing that Jon Gruden could be a possible replacement.
> 
> It wasn't surprising. Gruden has been thrown in about every coaching rumor since he became a broadcasting star at ESPN. Plus, Gruden coached the Raiders from 1998-2001, making him an even better candidate.


----------



## valis

Any bets on his taking it?


----------



## ekim68

As I remember, his problem was with Old Man Davis, not Young Davis....And Young Davis is said to be willing to offer BIG Money.... At least the Media will be happy to play the speculation game, eh?


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> and the NFL just don't care about that.....blackouts still scheduled.


More on this:

NFL must end TV blackouts or lose its antitrust exemption, Senators warn



> The National Football League must "end blackouts once and for all [or] Congress will be forced to act," two senators told the league yesterday.
> 
> Sen. John McCain (R-AZ) and Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-CT) wrote a letter to NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell after the Federal Communications Commission eliminated rules that helped support the NFL's blackout policies. Commission members urged the NFL to stop blacking out games but acknowledged that the league still has the power to enforce blackouts through private contracts.


----------



## ekim68

Another idiot...

Police catch alleged laser culprit



> Detroit police said Thursday they have caught the man who allegedly shined a laser pointer at Buffalo Bills players at Ford Field last weekend, and the Lions subsequently banned him from attending all future events there indefinitely.


----------



## ekim68

Here you go Tim....

Cowboys fall from top spot to 4th



> ENGLEWOOD, Colo. -- The Denver Broncos, with a Hall of Fame quarterback calling the shots as the team's top football executive and a future Hall of Famer behind center in Peyton Manning, are the new America's Team.
> 
> That's according to The Harris Poll, which surveyed 2,543 adults (1,275 of whom said they followed professional football). The nationwide poll was taken from Sept. 10-17.


----------



## valis

Saw that.....still snickering over it. Anyone remember when Elway cut Tebow and the backlash was visible from Neptune?


----------



## ekim68

Here ya go Tim.....

Peyton Manning breaks NFL career touchdown passes record


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Here ya go Tim.....
> 
> Peyton Manning breaks NFL career touchdown passes record


:up: good for him.


----------



## ekim68

And every one for the rest of the season will break the record even more.....He could set it out of sight....


----------



## Drabdr

Demarco Murray has_earned his accolades also.


----------



## ekim68

Murray's had a great year so far, and that's IMO the Force for Dallas.....


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Murray's had a great year so far, and that's IMO the Force for Dallas.....


Honestly... they have a really good team this year. Really good. Offense and defense; primary and secondary. :up:

If Romo goes out, it could change really quickly...


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Here ya go Tim.....
> 
> Peyton Manning breaks NFL career touchdown passes record


couldn't happen to a better guy, IMO.....and rather glad to see that Favre lost it to him........


----------



## ckphilli

Drabdr said:


> Honestly... they have a really good team this year. Really good. Offense and defense; primary and secondary. :up:
> 
> If Romo goes out, it could change really quickly...


Or if Romo goes out and comes back in when he shouldn't. That was a mistake last night, IMO. Credit to the Redskins though, they played well.


----------



## ekim68

I agree with you about Romo. That's what happened to McCoy in Cleveland and it's good to see him play well last night..:up:


----------



## Drabdr

ckphilli said:


> Or if Romo goes out and comes back in when he shouldn't. That was a mistake last night, IMO. Credit to the Redskins though, they played well.





ekim68 said:


> I agree with you about Romo. That's what happened to McCoy in Cleveland and it's good to see him play well last night..:up:


That's true. But why did we need to be on offense...again?

Where was the defense last night?

Credit should go to Redskins offense. They ripped that defense.


----------



## valis

only question I got is, seeing as you have the best rusher in the NFL, why are you putting your franchise qb out there again?

Oh yeah......Jerry Jones......


----------



## ekim68

As I recall, Romo was adamant about going back in but the coach should have overruled him....


----------



## valis

thing is, Mike, in this situation, pretty sure if he HADN'T griped about going back in, he would have been in the doghouse.....it's a lose/lose sitch.


----------



## ekim68

Butt grab ends Jimmy Graham's fan-inclusive celebration ritual



> The NFL must fine Jimmy Graham in order to make him stop dunking the football over the crossbar while celebrating a touchdown. It won't need to find a way to make him stop jumping into the crowd.
> 
> A man dressed as the Joker took care of that during the Saints' Week 10 loss to the 49ers when he grabbed and groped the tight end's ... end.


----------



## ekim68

CONCUSSION WATCH


----------



## valis

soooo.......anyone else following the disaster that is to become Mike Golic's oiled butt all over the media? This is becoming very funny, very quickly.


----------



## valis

on how NOT to make the Halo effect with your coaches..

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11897619/legarrette-blount-released-pittsburgh-steelers


----------



## ekim68

So then I had to go and look up the Golic thing and he's right about one thing....It's gonna take a lot of oil....


----------



## valis

you should have seen his twitter feed when he remembered that bet......


----------



## ekim68

Is this the greatest catch ever? 

Odell Beckham


----------



## valis

Nope. Twas good, though.....


----------



## ekim68

What would you rate higher? The Immaculate Reception?


----------



## valis

nope again. 

For me, the best catch I've seen with these eyes is Lynn Swann, juggling it while tripping over a defender during the super bowl.....

by the by, Mike, there seems to be a new icon up there by your name........can't quite noodle it out.......


----------



## valis

can't really say I'm surprised......

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...t-mccoy-robert-griffin-iii-indianapolis-colts


----------



## valis

whoops.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11977442/baltimore-ravens-haloti-ngata-suspended-4-games-peds


----------



## ekim68

This was nice...

Holy Crap, Marshawn Lynch



> The Seahawks could not stop gushing about Marshawn Lynch's overpowering 79-yard touchdown run in last night's 35-6 dismantling of Arizona.


----------



## valis

I'm still going to give his best run to that playoff bomb he let out a few years back.......but yeah, last night was awesome as well......


----------



## Drabdr

How about the Boys?? If they hadn't put in their second string, I think they would have shut the colts out.


----------



## ekim68

snjt?   I'm hearing that Romo is being considered for MVP and, considering how some people wanted him out of town, that's something.....:up:


----------



## Wino

Romo will choke in the playoffs as always. It's a matter of whether it will be early on or later, but it will happen - that's what he does without fail.:down:


----------



## Drabdr

Wino said:


> Romo will choke in the playoffs as always. It's a matter of whether it will be early on or later, but it will happen - that's what he does without fail.:down:


Romo Hater's....😁

Romo has done his job; HE has the stats.

He is not the only person on the team.


----------



## valis

talk about a weird stat.......

http://deadspin.com/somehow-chiefs-wrs-still-havent-caught-any-touchdowns-1675294440


----------



## ekim68

Well at least they made to the playoffs..:up:


----------



## valis

okay, stupid little question here......poll on espn today was if your football team had a vacancy, would you hire Rex Ryan? I would so in a heartbeat; he's not the problem. He's a helluva coach. the GM is the issue, same as it is with the Texans (and Cubs in the past, for that matter).

I was surprised to see the majority voted nope. What say you guys?


----------



## ekim68

He'd be a good Defensive Coordinator but not a Head Coach, IMO...


----------



## valis

hmmm....I'd take him as HC for the texans in a heartbeat.....now, the broncos, however.....


----------



## valis

The more I think about it the more certain I am that it is only a matter of time before someone Longest Yards Suh.

I would applaud.


----------



## ekim68

I would too. Although the guy must have a lucky rabbit's foot because he keeps getting away with a lot.  You'd think that someone that large and strong could play by the rules...


----------



## Wino

Drabdr said:


> Romo Hater's....😁
> 
> Romo has done his job; HE has the stats.
> 
> He is not the only person on the team.


Craig Morton had great stats in his time - he wears no SB ring.

Don't hate Rome, just disappointed. He is a choker and he will again - however this Cowboy team may be good enough to offset his choking, fumbling, interceptions if he doesn't over do it.


----------



## ekim68

Happy New Year Wino, Live Long and Prosper....


----------



## ekim68

And Happy Birthday, too....


----------



## valis

Ye Gods my friend....happy birthday. 

I gotta remember you like sneaking that in sub radar. Nice catch Mike!


----------



## ekim68

Happy New Year Tim... May The Force Be With You...


----------



## valis

wow.....did NOT know this....and that said, I have to state that I think Bayless is about as useful as a one-legged cat drying to bury a turd on a frozen lake, but dang......this has weight.



> "It is time for me to come down harder on a concern that I repeatedly voiced on this show before Johnny was drafted. My concern, I repeatedly said, was if Johnny continues to demonstrate that he has a problem with alcohol, and a problem with alcohol leading to partying and all that that entails, then I'm going to be out,"


http://nesn.com/2014/12/skip-bayless-browns-johnny-manziel-is-an-alcoholic-who-needs-help/

Again, I don't care for Bayless, so I have no clue about his history.....but Magary had this to say:



> Skip Bayless called him an alcoholic (and I can't believe I'm saying this, but given that Bayless is the son of an alcoholic, maybe he's not just being a blowhard when he tosses that word around?).


link is on deadspin, it contains a bad word, so I am not hyperlinking it.

Okay, debate time. I got sober in 98, didn't touch anything until I got single. Decade and change. I do NOT use that term (alcoholic) lightly, and I know Magary to be waaaaay over the top on occasion. But one thing he IS, is damn accurate. I've never tripped him up, and I've tried for years.

Input? Are Drew and Skip onto something?


----------



## valis

heyya guys, I emailed Drew at Deadspin asking him if he wanted to come over and comment. Hopefully he will. If I get a response and he okays it, I'll post it here.


----------



## Drabdr

Wino said:


> Craig Morton had great stats in his time - he wears no SB ring.
> 
> Don't hate Rome, just disappointed. He is a choker and he will again - however this Cowboy team may be good enough to offset his choking, fumbling, interceptions if he doesn't over do it.


:up:

True points. Romo has something to prove in this game. If he starts throwing interceptions again... your prediction will be hauntingly true.

That defensive coordinator has done a good job this year. He will have to contain the Lions. Let's face it... Dallas has a really good offense right now. But if their defense can't contain... it's over.


----------



## valis

Craig Morton was about as mobile as the stadium he played in......dude was a stud collegiate qb, but blew his shoulder early in the pros and never recovered...loved watching him, though. Dude had half the athletic talent of Staubach, and the only reason he lost was that Staubach equalled him in heart......


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Craig Morton was about as mobile as the stadium he played in......dude was a stud collegiate qb, but blew his shoulder early in the pros and never recovered...loved watching him, though. Dude had half the athletic talent of Staubach, and the only reason he lost was that Staubach equaled him in heart......


:up:

Ya know... Romo is still pretty quick on his feet. I just don't think he can stand getting hit anymore.

All it would take is one good pop like that kicker for Baylor got today, and it is all done. Romo will be done.

Wino expresses a lot of sentiment I'm picking up around here. Does Romo have "it"?


----------



## valis

Brad, it has NEVER been about Romo with me....although, I do have a few laughs at his expense...(please note, that Futurama episode aired 04/02....Tony Romo took his first NFL snap in 2006.

Hmm.

Been telling you guys.....there is a reason I live my life around Futurama and NOT the Cowboys........

the one be real, and the other, just fantasy......

where was I? Ah, yes, Romo. Bottom line? The kid can play. What totally torqued me was the idiot owner; 'Durr, well if he can handle pain, and if he's a man and can play hurt, and if he doesn't mind that he has a broken back, well, then he will prove he's man enough to play, or he's a flat out sissy.'

Let JJ take one snap back there, please, before you allow him to pontificate about pain.

So long story short, yes, Romo has 'it'. He lost it last year as his O Line was just abysmal, and every time he blinked he was getting drilled by some goon who weighed 348 pounds and was moving in a direction lateral to his temple at a speeds ranging from 'reduced to drooling' clear on down to 'if it wasn't fatal, it should have been'.

Heck, Brad, even a gent with as sturdy a backdrop of yours would probably take notice of James Harrison repeatedly invading your personal headspace with intent upon committing serious personal injury.....


----------



## ekim68

Lots of traffic here today so I'll throw in my nickel.....Romo is a good QB, IMHO, because he is really a good passer and very accurate when not lying on his back. Injuries have slowed him, but his replacements have been bad...:down:

And, I don't like Bayless because I suspect he spends too much time looking into the mirror or the camera....However, he's been right on a number of times so maybe......................

And, the way Manziel's going right now, his NFL career is gonna be short.....


----------



## Drabdr

Congrats to Romo and the cowboys move a little bit more down the line.
The weather should be nice next week.


----------



## ekim68

The turning point could have been different if the Refs didn't pick up a legitimate flag on the Lions second-to-the-last drive.. The Linebacker clearly clocked a Receiver without looking for the ball....


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> The turning point could have been different if the Refs didn't pick up a legitimate flag on the Lions second-to-the-last drive.. The Linebacker clearly clocked a Receiver without looking for the ball....


He had him by the face mask...
There were bad calls on both sides.


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> The turning point could have been different if the Refs didn't pick up a legitimate flag on the Lions second-to-the-last drive.. The Linebacker clearly clocked a Receiver without looking for the ball....


Mike, I spent some time last night researching this call. After all... I always try to be fair and do the right thing.
Problem is... I'm not sure anyone knows.  I found a cool site that analyzed every play and cited the rule. They said it was an iffy call, but the refs should have handled it differently, They miss calls quite a bit; evidenced by the Challenges that leads to reversals. Too, if they hadn't picked up the flag, there are some other plays that needed to have been called; etc.

As someone who likes underdogs, I would have liked to see Detriot win. Next, if Cowboys don't win, the Packers are my next favorite team.

Anyone but the Eagles or Patriots.


----------



## valis

i've always said if you don't want the refs decide a game, don't freakin' put it in their hands....


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> i've always said if you don't want the refs decide a game, don't freakin' put it in their hands....


:up: And that whole Defenseless player thing.... 

I certainly don't want folks getting hurt where they can't make a living. But one of my friends on FB said it best (I paraphrase)...

Take the yellow flags from the refs, give it to the players, and just play flag football.


----------



## ekim68

Brad, I don't have a dog in this fight, however others have shown the same curiousness about the flag or non-flag. As posted here and here there are concerns about the play. That being said, whoever prevails overall will have to meet my team from the Great Northwest.


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Brad, I don't have a dog in this fight, however others have shown the same curiousness about the flag or non-flag. As posted here and here there are concerns about the play. That being said, whoever prevails overall will have to meet my team from the Great Northwest.


Oh Yeah... When I said I researched it... they were calling it Flag Gate.  I do agree totally that it was a poorly-executed call. Heck, I was sitting there wondering what it going on.

As far as your team from the Great Northwest... As long as the QB is not Brady, I'm good.


----------



## Littlefield

This does not help.

http://deadspin.com/nfl-execs-pissed-that-head-of-officiating-seen-on-cowbo-1618048217


----------



## Littlefield

Ndamukong Suh like we've never seen him before. Now this was funny........... 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/suh-breaks-down-after-lions-loss-to-cowboys/ar-BBhwy7n


----------



## ekim68

Littlefield said:


> This does not help.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/nfl-execs-pissed-that-head-of-officiating-seen-on-cowbo-1618048217


Home Field Advantage....:up:


----------



## Wino

Hope for the best; expect the worst.

I was surprised the Boys pulled it out. Hope this isn't a repeat of the "Ice Bowl" - my whole season went down with the Boys that day - never quite forgave Bart Starr. :down:


----------



## Drabdr

OK... first, congrats to the Packs. If any team (other than the boys) wins the Super Bowl, I would like it to be them. 

I liked a tweet I saw from Dez last night. Basically he explained the ball handling he did; said they lost, and they accept it. But... he said" Change the Rule". I agree. Geeze... the game doesn't need to be that difficult. 

Ok... Let's assume for a moment (and everyone may disagree...) that both the Cowboys and the Packers made approximately the same amount of penalties and mistakes; roughly the same injuries, and roughly have the same calibers of players. I mean overall.

I might submit that the Cowboys got out-coached. I really like Garrett and his crew. But some of the calls/decisions made... I really wonder.


----------



## valis

Hate the cowboys...and dez more. But that was a catch.

Check it; broncos released EVERY coach but kept them under contract if the new coach wants them. I believe Mannings choice has now been made for him.


----------



## valis

man, if Kubiak ends up back in Denver, I think I will spit.....got a great first-hand glimpse of him as coach down here the last decade.....


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Hate the cowboys...and dez more. But that was a catch.


Agreed. :up:



> Check it; broncos released EVERY coach but kept them under contract if the new coach wants them. I believe Mannings choice has now been made for him.


It looks like they renewed Garrett; and it looks promising they will renew Marinelli.


----------



## valis

yup.....I still want to wait for Garrett to re-sign (just noticed; that - in that word makes a ton of difference, eh? resign, re-sign) until after the pro bowl.....as it stands currently, neither of the coachs (Fox or Garrett) have a contract....Mike and Mike are lobbying to coach it.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> yup.....I still want to wait for Garrett to re-sign (just noticed; that - in that word makes a ton of difference, eh? resign, re-sign) until after the pro bowl.....as it stands currently, neither of the coachs (Fox or Garrett) have a contract....Mike and Mike are lobbying to coach it.


Hmmm.... twitter feeds said Garrett had a 5 year, 30 million contract.


----------



## valis

yup, he did, 20 some hours ago or so......just wishing it would have waited......


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> yup, he did, 20 some hours ago or so......just wishing it would have waited......


Oh... I got you.

I figured they would sign him. Jerry (to his credit) has been loyal and stuck by Garrett.

Dez and DeMarco may be another issue. He needs to give DeMarco whatever he wants and keep him.


----------



## valis

i had thought Demarco wanted out? Or is that Lynch up Seattle way?


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> i had thought Demarco wanted out? Or is that Lynch up Seattle way?


Not sure, Tim. If it's money he wants, I bet JJ will get it.

Also, with a young offensive line that Dallas has, he should have pretty good chances next season for success.


----------



## valis

still sorta surprised he didn't get to 2k, after that start he had.......


----------



## ekim68

Well it's the Patriots against the Seahawks....Any favorites?  My favorite is based on Geographic Location, partly....

However, Blount is a Monster....


----------



## ekim68

Care to guess who gains more yards between Lynch and Blount?


----------



## valis

Mike my friend.....bleagh. 

You guys got sooooo lucky. CanNOT play they way you have for the past two weeks and expect another late miracle.....one heckuva game though.

Im taking NE. Its hard to repeat....and Brady really wants 4. I think more than Wilson wants 2. Brady aint ready to hand over the mantle yet and we all know HE knows Wilson has never lost to a SB winner. Should be good.


----------



## ekim68

bleagh, eh? (Recording that for future reference.) In a way the Hawks remind me of the Raiders back in the late 1970's...

Who could forget Otis Sistrunk, eh?


----------



## ckphilli

Taking Seattle, they're due for a good game.


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> bleagh, eh? (Recording that for future reference.) In a way the Hawks remind me of the Raiders back in the late 1970's...
> 
> Who could forget Otis Sistrunk, eh?


Yeah, bleah.....I had a lunch on that one, and dammit if I couldn't taste it. 

Tell you what, Mike......that defense is stout. Should be a good game.  Still taking the Pats.


----------



## ekim68

I'll put a virtual cup of coffee on Seattle.....


----------



## valis

Make mine a sammich and yer on. 

Chris, want a piece of this? 

Anyone hear the line yet?


----------



## Drabdr

Not sure if this Deflategate has any teeth:

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/deflat...and-patriots-deflated-balls/story?id=28322679

Seems like a silly thing... But rules are rules, eh?


----------



## valis

I think Jaworski put it best; NE would have won 45-7 if they played with frisbees. Indy just got schooled, they aint ready for championships yet. Close, but not yet.

I dont see it going any further. Knowing the NFL and their ability to muck EVERYTHING up....


----------



## ekim68

Might seem like a silly thing Brad, but Belichick has been known to push the limits, especially back in the day when he said that his Secondary Players should hit anyone anywhere until flagged....:down:


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Might seem like a silly thing Brad, but Belichick has been known to push the limits, especially back in the day when he said that his Secondary Players should hit anyone anywhere until flagged....:down:


Agreed.

I will be interested to find out of there is anything to it...


----------



## ekim68

Ah, Business....

Report: Pick led to NFL's probe



> Vice president of football operations Troy Vincent told Pro Football Talk on Tuesday that the investigation will be completed within the next two to three days, but did not specify when the findings of the investigation would be announced.


(Sweep it under the rug.)


----------



## valis

and it continues.....now reports are stating something like 11 out of 12 were underinflated.....


----------



## valis

huh.....veddy eenterestink.........

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...at-the-super-bowl/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> and it continues.....now reports are stating something like 11 out of 12 were underinflated.....


2 PSI? For a sports ball, that's quite a bit.

You would think the refs would have picked up on it during the game.


----------



## ekim68

More on this:

Arrogance demands consequences



> With integrity at stake, NFL should come down hard if Patriots' culpability proven


----------



## valis

the million dollar question, of course, is did they do it.....bugs me that Johnson admits to it....almost smacks of him getting a call from Belicheck..or Brady.....


----------



## valis

the hundred thousand dollar question is would it have mattered?


----------



## ekim68

I don't think it would have mattered in this game, but the Patriots have a Past of mistrust so it's easy to jump on this bandwagon....You gotta remember that Brady's an almost Old Guy now and his grip ain't what it used to be....


----------



## valis

Indeed.....no argument there......I like Brady, but I'm not going to put the 'greatest' on him.....yet to see someone top Elway for pure athleticism in that position.

I like Belicheck as well. Think he knows what he wants, and knows he can get it, AND has the drive to go get it. I apparently lack one of those traits, not sure what it is, but also don't care.

Both those things said, I think Belicheck is a cheat. I don't think Brady is, but that is where the Brad Johnson quote threw me......loved and respected him as a QB, and to hear him say that, dunno, man. Left a bad taste in my mouth. 

Maybe it's the conspiracy theorist in my rising up, but after nailing the problems in the Allenby story, but I'm jaded a bit at this time. I call it the Jeter Synopsis.

If Jeter had ever tested positive, I was done. 

Johnson's admission immediately led me to think about Belicheck giving him a ring, and saying 'Let's stick it to the NFL. They want me, I'll give you xx bucks to come out and say this is frequently done.' And yes, it is.

still left a bad taste though.


----------



## ekim68

The League is also at fault as there should be standard testing for both Players and Equipment....Every time I go to a Game I'm checked from head to toe for explosives and water bottles.....(They sell bottled water inside for $6.00 a bottle... )
It would be easy to do that for Footballs...

(Uh, not the water bottles or explosives, just the air pressure...)


----------



## valis

yeah......the actual football.....let's see......we can test for PED's, dope, alkyhol, off-field issues (and still TOTALLY flub both Rice and Peterson), yet we cannot check the ONE WORD THAT IS IN THE DAMN SHIELD THAT IS THROWN AROUND. 

Like, well, an underinflated football, to be honest. 

You nailed it, my friend.....the League is most definitely at fault.

To continue with the whole conspiracy thing, seems like there is always something in the two weeks up to the super bowl, eh? I reckon it's to take our minds off the collective cluster bomb that is the Pro Bowl. 

Be good, Mike, it's been a rouggggggggh day......our entire telephony system dropped this morning, and I'd been up since the day before.......wotta mess......checking a few more posts and racking it as I got to be back there in 5 hours.

Bet you love that 'retirement' word, eh?


----------



## ekim68

I'm almost there Tim, but I feel/felt your pain....


----------



## valis

people like me hate people like you Mike......but we love you because you show us the way.....how's that phrase?

'get better by standing on the shoulders of those who came before ye'.......

night, chief. dug out a heinlein anthology in analogue form.....gonna curl up under the cover and bury my damn nose in a damn real book. Hopefully the dust from the book makes me sneeze.


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again for this year....

"NFL 2015" - A Bad Lip Reading of The NFL


----------



## ekim68

Back to the Patriot Cheating Thing: 

Armour: Richard Sherman sees real issue in Deflategate



> It's not just Bill Belichick and Tom Brady raising eyebrows, either. While it wasn't a Michael Crabtree moment, Sherman was equally devastating in criticizing NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell.
> 
> "Will (the Patriots) be punished? Probably not. Not as long as (Patriots owner) Robert Kraft and Roger Goodell are still taking pictures at their respective homes," Sherman said. "I think he was just at Kraft's house last week for the AFC Championship. You talk about conflict of interest.
> 
> "As long as that happens, it won't affect them at all."
> 
> See, Sherman gets it.


----------



## Wino

This entire brouhaha is a to do about nothing.- a 45-7 score doesn't make for a game won by cheating in the 1st half only..


----------



## ekim68

But Sherman is right on, IMHO....Whether it's a brouhaha or not, nothing's gonna get done about it because the Commissioner is in Cahoots with the owner of the Patriots....:down:


----------



## Drabdr

Wino said:


> This entire brouhaha is a to do about nothing.- a 45-7 score doesn't make for a game won by cheating in the 1st half only..


Agreed. One of the Colts players tweeted something like "The Patriots could have been playing with beach balls. They still would have crushed us." 



ekim68 said:


> But Sherman is right on, IMHO....Whether it's a brouhaha or not, nothing's gonna get done about it because the Commissioner is in Cahoots with the owner of the Patriots....:down:


Something is still not right.

First, those balls should (and I think are supposed to) be stored in the envrionment they are to be used in. Thus, Bellichek (sp?) argument is really mute.

But someone (especially the center) should have felt the difference.

Weird.


----------



## ekim68

I prefer the name 'Bellicheat'....


----------



## ekim68

What do you plan for the Superbowl? We're getting together with some friends and having a big feast for the Superbowl. This year's tailgate will be Mexican Food with beverage of choice... Go Seahawks....!


----------



## valis

me, myself, and I chilling and enjoying the game. 

And go Pats.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> me, myself, and I chilling and enjoying the game.
> 
> And go Pats.


Anyone but the Pats!


----------



## valis

seems to be the consensus.....but hey, I'm an AFC kinda guy.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> seems to be the consensus.....but hey, I'm an AFC kinda guy.


 Brady just drives me nuts.

Although... he was good as the host on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Drabdr

Lots of talk around here that Romo is renegotiating his salary to try to work Dez and Demarco in under the cap. 

I can't believe I'm saying this (sports players are way overpaid) but if there was anyone who earned what they are asking for, It's Demarco.


----------



## valis

agreed, but with one caveat; I would have a hard time, as an owner, paying ANY rb more than a 2 year contract.....shelf life is just too short.


----------



## ckphilli

Go Hawks! They're due for a good game and I do have a 12 pack of Fat Tire riding on it.


----------



## valis

mmmm.....fat tire.......


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> agreed, but with one caveat; I would have a hard time, as an owner, paying ANY rb more than a 2 year contract.....shelf life is just too short.


I agree. But some of these teams needing to build...


----------



## ekim68

The NFL wants you to think these things are illegal



> The Super Bowl is the NFL's flagship event each year, and the league has invested a lot in the event's branding and broadcasting. In light of that investment, it's understandable that the NFL would be protective of its trademarks and copyrights surrounding it. But that protectiveness has led to the NFL, and other businesses around it, perpetuating a number of myths about what you can and can't do with the Super Bowl-including the words "Super Bowl."


----------



## ekim68

Looks like Aaron Rogers got MVP....


----------



## valis

Man people down here ticked over that.....


----------



## ekim68

Well my Seahawks lost...:down: I think that something deflated Carroll's brain for that last stupid call....


----------



## Wino

A miraculous heads up reception marred by one of the dumbest play calls ever witnessed snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. This was vintage Tony Romo Cowboys.


----------



## ekim68

Wino said:


> A miraculous heads up reception marred by one of the dumbest play calls ever witnessed snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


Quote of the Year....:up:


----------



## Drabdr

Wino said:


> A miraculous heads up reception marred by one of the dumbest play calls ever witnessed snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. This was vintage Tony Romo Cowboys.


Not one of the dumbest; it was THE dumbest.

Emmitt smith and Deon sanders tweeted about the stupid call.

Geeze, 1 yard to go, plenty of time, best rusher in the league, two incredible receivers on the corners...

Shall I go on?


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Looks like Aaron Rogers got MVP....





valis said:


> Man people down here ticked over that.....


That's not right. As bad as I despise (and loathe) Brady....he is an incredible QB.


----------



## ekim68

No doubt, Statistics and all, eh?


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> That's not right. As bad as I despise (and loathe) Brady....he is an incredible QB.


Agreed. He was DPOY easy, not MVP.....


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> That's not right. As bad as I despise (and loathe) Brady....he is an incredible QB.


Actually, don't forget I live in Houston; everyone down here wanted Watt.


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> Not one of the dumbest; it was THE dumbest.
> 
> Emmitt smith and Deon sanders tweeted about the stupid call.
> 
> Geeze, 1 yard to go, plenty of time, best rusher in the league, two incredible receivers on the corners...
> 
> Shall I go on?


There were a couple of Seahawks who said the same thing in post-game interviews......that was an interesting call, shall we say. This is exactly why there are no old and bold gamblers.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> There were a couple of Seahawks who said the same thing in post-game interviews......that was an interesting call, shall we say. This is exactly why there are no old and bold gamblers.


That's true.:up:

It's OK to be bold when it's called out for.

Of course, the missed outfield catch in the World Series game against St. Louis will always be haunting!


----------



## valis

Yeah, I think he went to the well once too many times.....they had used up ALL their luck on Kearse's catch......


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Yeah, I think he went to the well once too many times.....they had used up ALL their luck on Kearse's catch......


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Johnny Manziel enters treatment

Couldn't see this coming, eh?


----------



## valis

was listening to Mike and Mike on the way in this morning, and the kid just has issues. Parents tried bribing him with a car in his _sophomore year of HS_ to stay off the sauce. Got got arrested for public intox.....didn't get the car.

Kid needs help. It means a ton more if you check in voluntarily. We'll see......we'll see.


----------



## ekim68

The Chargers And Raiders Threaten To Move To Los Angeles Together



> The Los Angeles bogeyman has always served the NFL well; its mere invocation has been enough to earn many a team a publicly funded stadium. But now we're finding out what happens when too many teams make a play for that leverage at the same time: chaos.
> 
> The Oakland Raiders and San Diego Chargers have announced plans to build a shared $1.7 billion stadium in Carson, Calif., should their attempts to wring enough taxpayer money for new stadiums from their current hometowns come up short.


----------



## Wino

Yeah, kinda dashed the dreams of SATX getting the Raiders - spent a lot of money sucking up to Davis only to be left at the altar, AGAIN!! 

BTW - Tony Romo is still a choker and will never own a Super Bowl Ring unless he buy's one from some ex-Cowboy that needs the money to pay his lawyer to get his cocaine case dropped. LOL


----------



## ekim68

Well as a Seattle Fan I'm glad of this...:up:

Marshawn Lynch back to Seahawks


----------



## ekim68

It's been a busy first day of Free Agency and this is one of the deals...

Seahawks trade for Jimmy Graham



> The New Orleans Saints and Seattle Seahawks have agreed to a trade sending Pro Bowl tight end Jimmy Graham and a fourth-round draft pick to Seattle for center Max Unger and the 31st pick in the 2015 draft, the teams announced.


----------



## ekim68

Bell: Dallas Cowboys have themselves to blame for loss of DeMarco Murray



> Chip Kelly didn't merely acquire the NFL's rushing champ Thursday for his up-tempo offense.
> 
> He weakened his toughest competition in the NFC East in the process.
> 
> It's a double victory for the Philadelphia Eagles and the Dallas Cowboys only have themselves to blame.


How 'bout them Cowboys....


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Bell: Dallas Cowboys have themselves to blame for loss of DeMarco Murray
> 
> How 'bout them Cowboys....


I don't agree with much of the angle of the article.
Ya know, there's only so much you can pay one man. Cowboys did have the salary cap.

The offense will suffer no doubt. Bu tCowboys will still male points with that offensive line


----------



## ekim68

Whoa....

Falcons fined, lose draft pick for using fake crowd noise



> The Atlanta Falcons will forfeit a fifth-round draft pick in the 2016 draft and the team has been fined $350,000 as punishment for artificially pumping in crowd noise during home games in 2013 and 2014, the NFL announced.
> 
> The NFL also has suspended Falcons president Rich McKay from his role as chairman of the league's competition committee effective April 1. McKay, who has served on the competition committee for 22 years, cannot apply for reinstatement until June 30.


----------



## valis

yup. the Browns GM damn near got bounced for a year, lucky it was only 4 or so games.


----------



## ekim68

To tell the truth, I didn't know there was a rule in place against that.


----------



## valis

Really? Even i knew that and Im sharp like marble.


----------



## [email protected]

How did the falcon get caught? I oddly didnt see anything about that anywhere


----------



## ekim68

Apparently they've been looking into it over the last couple of years....

The ESPN Story

(And Tim, I always thought it was an implied Rule, but then again I'm working with about three Brain Cells these days.. )


----------



## ekim68

The end of an era....

Steelers' Troy Polamalu is retiring: 'It's all about family'



> Iconic Pittsburgh Steelers safety Troy Polamalu has decided to retire after a transcendent 12-year playing career, he told the Herald-Standard of Uniontown, Pennsylvania.
> 
> The Steelers made the announcement Friday morning.


----------



## valis

Hernandez guilty, faces life without possibility of parole (pending appeal, of course).

Good riddance, IMO.

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story...ernandez-found-guilty-2013-killing-odin-lloyd


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> Hernandez guilty, faces life without possibility of parole (pending appeal, of course).
> 
> Good riddance, IMO.


Agreed...:up: Although he got off better than his victims....:down:


----------



## valis

ask him that in 50 years, IMO. I would imagine he would happily trade then.


----------



## ekim68

Minnesota Vikings RB Adrian Peterson to be reinstated Friday

(Inquiring minds would like to know if he plays for the Vikings again after he thought they let him down....)


----------



## valis

the Vikings hold all the cards there. If he sits out, he's still under contract to them, they don't have to pay or trade him. Were I him, I'd zip it and play.


----------



## ekim68

I was kind of hoping to see a reverse 'Herschel Walker' type of thing...


----------



## valis

ah yes, the trade. I dunno; IMO, he's screwed. The Vikings literally hold all the cards. He can say whatever, do whatever, but bottom line, he's still under contract.


----------



## ekim68

Chip be Chip..... 

Sources: QB Tim Tebow to join Eagles



> Tim Tebow plans to sign a one-year deal Monday with the Eagles, a league source said Sunday night.


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't resist....

Don Shula takes shot at Patriots: 'We didn't deflate any balls'


----------



## ekim68

Well I am surprised that Goodell did anything at all. Good on him....:up:

NFL suspends Tom Brady for 4 games



> NEW YORK -- The NFL has suspended Super Bowl MVP Tom Brady without pay for the first four games of the season, fined the New England Patriots $1 million and taken away two draft picks as punishment for deflating footballs used in the AFC title game, the league said in a statement Monday.


----------



## valis

wonder what it will end up being......1? 2?


----------



## Drabdr

They need to take the only thing that really matters to them: their rings.
Cheating, then lying about it.... Not OK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valis

again, the NFL needs to figure out what is more damaging; knocking your wife unconscious _on camera_ then lying about it, or a football that is 2 psi under normal. I'm not saying the Pats shouldn't be punished, but I am saying something about the scale there.


----------



## Wino

This is a pimple on an elephants butt in importance compared to lying about WMD for which no one has ever been punished. I doubt the Colts could have pulled the game out without lethal weapons or greasing the Pats under inflated balls. Was Brady involved? Sure he was. Should anyone care. No. If the NFL were serious about this Brady would never play another down of football and Belichick would never coach another team. I'd also go as far to say some refs were involved, too.


----------



## Littlefield

Drabdr said:


> They need to take the only thing that really matters to them: their rings.
> Cheating, then lying about it.... Not OK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What a delusional statement.


----------



## Wino

Littlefield said:


> What a delusional statement.


Well, they should take back the rings and engrave an asterisk (*) on them.


----------



## Drabdr

but guys... rules are rules. Yes, it's a silly thing that probably didn't matter much. But...they _chose_ to cheat.

Maybe there was an arena that the Colts could have cheated and gained an advantage??

And yes... I like the asterisk idea next to the championship! :up:


----------



## Drabdr

Wino said:


> ....I doubt the Colts could have pulled the game out without lethal weapons or greasing the Pats under inflated balls. Was Brady involved? Sure he was. Should anyone care. No. If the NFL were serious about this Brady would never play another down of football and Belichick would never coach another team. I'd also go as far to say some refs were involved, too.


A good point, Wino. :up: If it was known during that game, the refs should have done something then about it.


----------



## Wino

Drabdr said:


> A good point, Wino. :up: If it was known during that game, the refs should have done something then about it.


As I recall, wasn't it just the first half the balls were under inflated and correct for the last two qtrs? So presume something was said and was done and then things really went down hill for the Colts.

This whole thing was as dumb as Nixons Watergate - you don't need to do anything to win when you're ahead - but some people can't accept just being a winner, they have to be an uber winner or have the Supreme Court declare you one.


----------



## Drabdr

Wino said:


> As I recall, wasn't it just the first half the balls were under inflated and correct for the last two qtrs? So presume something was said and was done and then things really went down hill for the Colts.
> 
> This whole thing was as dumb as Nixons Watergate - you don't need to do anything to win when you're ahead - but some people can't accept just being a winner, they have to be an uber winner or have the Supreme Court declare you one.


I don't recall if they fixed it the second half. And yes I agree it was dumb.

I just hate cheaters in sports. Patriots have a good team, and didn't need to cheat to be competitive.


----------



## ekim68

Interesting read on this.............

Memo to NFL Fans and the League Office: Put Your Pitchforks Away



> By now, it's a proven mathematical equation. Sports have become just like a political debate: You have to be 100 percent wrong in order for me to be 100 percent right. And I think it was Newton who first discovered that the world is divided equally among Patriots haters and Patriots zealots. At least when you round the percentages.


----------



## ekim68

A little backtracking.....

Robert Kraft: Patriots won't appeal Deflategate punishment


----------



## valis

Read: "We cannot win this."


----------



## ekim68

Not to beat a dead horse...............

Report: Patriots accepted punishment because Belichick never believed Brady 



> Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told, Boston Herald columnist Ron Borges said Wednesday on Town Fair Tire Sports Tonight, a weeknight sports news program that airs regionally on CSN New England. Because they all know. Why do you think all those retired quarterbacks, the Troy Aikmans of the world  Troy Aikman is about as nice a guy as Ive ever met in football  nobodys backed [Brady]? Nobody, not a single guy. Why do you think that is? Because they hate Brady? No.
> 
> Because theyre not stupid. They know nothings done with those balls that the quarterback doesnt want done.


----------



## ekim68

No. 19: Sarah Thomas



> This fall, Sarah Thomas will become the first woman to officiate an NFL regular season game.


(The Times They are a Changin')


----------



## Wino

Our local rag had this as the article title - "At 35, Romo's Chances Fading"

http://www.star-telegram.com/sports/nfl/dallas-cowboys/article28893739.html

What seems to be lost on everyone is - Romo's ship sailed long ago - He could be spotted 3 TD's and 2 FG's and still find a way to lose.


----------



## ekim68

And more changing Times......

Jen Welter hired by Cardinals; believed to be first female coach in NFL



> The Cardinals hired Jen Welter as an assistant coaching intern for training camp and the preseason to work with inside linebackers. She is believed to be the first female coach of any kind in the NFL.


----------



## valis

let the season begin.

http://deadspin.com/geno-smith-punched-by-teammate-out-6-10-weeks-1723397727

I don't know what is funnier; Geno Smith getting decked, his now needing facial surgery, the dude who decked him getting summarily canned, OR the fact that Ryan Fitzpatrick is now the starting QB. We had him in Houston last year.

Man, this could be a fun season.


----------



## ekim68

I couldn't help myself....


----------



## valis

Niice....but a 220 lb cheetah? What the heck was it catching?


----------



## ekim68

And the beat goes on...


Patriots apply to reinstate John Jastremski, 'Deflator' Jim McN



> NEW YORK -- The New England Patriots have asked the NFL to reinstate the suspended employees at the heart of the Deflategate scandal.


----------



## ekim68

Curiouser and curiouser.....


The Steelers' accusations show the NFL is out of control




> Something happened during the NFL's season opener between the New England Patriots and Pittsburgh Steelers.
> 
> "We were listening to the Patriots' radio broadcast for the majority of the first half through our headsets," Steelers coach Mike Tomlin told reporters follow a 28-21 loss. "We will let the league officials handle it."
> 
> Except Pittsburgh didn't let the league officials handle it. They wrote about it on the team's official website and came within an inch of accusing New England of cheating.


----------



## valis

IMO, New England is out of control. I remember Bronco coaches practicing without headphones in weeks prior to a Foxboro trip. It's not like nobody knows about it.


----------



## ekim68

I'm wondering if they did that just to pull Roger Goodell's chain...


----------



## valis

Gotta admit, that is pretty interesting timing.


----------



## ekim68

NFL lineman weren't always so enormous - see how much they've grown over the years




> In the NFL, quarterbacks are bigger than ever. How big? At 6-foot-5 and 250 pounds, Cam Newton is bigger than most offensive linemen in the 1960s.
> 
> Of course, nowadays, offensive linemen are much bigger than that. The average guard, tackle, or center in the NFL in 2015 is 6-foot-5, 312 pounds.
> 
> Of the 159 players who have started at least four games as an offensive lineman since the start of the 2014 season, only 23 weigh less than 300 pounds and 39 weigh at least 320 pounds.


----------



## ekim68

Was bound to happen....


How the NFL-not the NSA-is impacting data gathering well beyond the gridiron




> SANTA CLARA, Calif.-As guards were going so far as to check inside NFL fans' wallets as part of routine security measures before a recent preseason game at Levi's Stadium, a different form of surveillance was taking place on the inside of the San Francisco 49ers' 1-year-old, $1.3 billion home here in Silicon Valley. We're not talking about facial recognition devices, police body cams, or other security measures likely zeroing in on fans. Instead, employees from San Jose-based Zebra Technologies had recently finished scanning the NFL uniforms of the 49ers and of their opponents-the Dallas Cowboys. All of a sudden, an on-the-field _de facto_ surveillance society was instantly created when Zebra techies activated nickel-sized Radio Frequency Identification Device (RFID) chips that were fastened inside players' shoulder pads. Every movement of every player now could be monitored within an accuracy level of all but a few inches.


----------



## Drabdr

Ok.... I'm not a Broncos or a Chiefs fan. But it seems to me, the decision by the Chiefs to call a time out in the fourth quarter was a really bad one. You're ahead; They are at third down; you want to make them scramble and/or use up their time out.

Instead, not only did the Chiefs burn a time out, he gave the Broncos time to set up a really nice touchdown pass.


----------



## valis

No comment. And no argument either.


----------



## ekim68

Researchers find evidence of CTE in 96% of deceased NFL players they tested




> Researchers published findings this week that 87 of 91 deceased NFL players tested were found to have evidence of the brain disease chronic traumatic encephalopathy, or CTE.


----------



## ekim68

Well of course I had to post this....


Marcus Mariota: He's Even Better Than You Think


----------



## ekim68

An interesting read....


This is a golden era of NFL quarterbacks. Enjoy it - because the next generation is bad




> Peyton's 39, Brady 38, Drew Brees is 36 - we're in the late stages of a golden age, and the future of the NFL's most important position is looking decidedly sub-par


----------



## valis

Dunno.....the 80's were pretty dang good as well......but yeah, the next gen are all cookie cutter QB's. Reminds me of the PGA in the 70's versus now. I've not read the article (at work) but does it mention the growing disparity between the collegiate and pro games?


----------



## ekim68

Nope, it's all about the Pros and it's got a little history mixed in...


----------



## valis

Sounds good. I'll read it this evening. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Looks like Peyton needs one more game to break the all-time yardage record....


----------



## ekim68

I've been waiting for this for a long time now....


And Away We Go: NFL Wants All Thursday Games To Be Streamed Next Season


----------



## ekim68

Kind of surprised that Tim hasn't been around to say Go Broncos......:up: I'm glad they made and took out the Patriots in doing it. Brady got hit more in that game than I've ever seen before....


----------



## valis

Oh, I've been here. Just don't want to talk it up TOO much. Last time I did that it was 2-0 after the opening play.  And yes, Brady got hit more than the Who's drums.....I am fairly certain he is not feeling too well today.

Which begs the question; how will our D do against that V-12 offense that Carolina has?


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Oh, I've been here. Just don't want to talk it up TOO much. Last time I did that it was 2-0 after the opening play.  And yes, Brady got hit more than the Who's drums.....I am fairly certain he is not feeling too well today.
> 
> Which begs the question; how will our D do against that V-12 offense that Carolina has?


I'm one of those who is happy as punch that Patriots got beat. Don't like that team.

Umm.... I think D's defense is going to have a tough time against Newton. He is such a good QB, and if needed, can run the ball himself.


----------



## valis

Indeed. He has me concerned as well. That 10.1 yard run Brady had would've been 50+ with Cam there. Dude is one heckuva athlete, and fun as sin to watch.


----------



## ekim68

I have to agree that Denver's Defense is gonna have a tougher time with Cam. Although I don't care for his Petty Antics, he is a very good QB...And, I'm rooting for a former Oregon Duck, Stewart, to get his Superbowl Ring....


----------



## Drabdr

I would like the Broncos to win (always liked the Mannings), but Michael Oher (The Blind Side) is on the Panthers. Love that guy!


----------



## valis

I don't get the hate for his 'petty antics', to be honest. I love watching him play, as he plays it like a game. Reminds a bit of Elway, honestly.

Stewart is a beast at this level, and was in college as well. Bit worried about him and Manning...


----------



## ekim68

As for his 'antics', I don't care for his 'Happy Place' dance when he gets in the End Zone. As Paul Brown once said, "Act liked you've been there before".


----------



## valis

Still fun to watch him play. I reckon if I can enjoy Gronk Spike I can enjoy Cam Dance.


----------



## Drabdr

Yea. I don't know....
I cut most of them a lot slack on that. Standing in that grass with a gazillion people yelling for you....
I would probably do some goofy dance too.


----------



## valis

anything you dance WOULD be goofy......


----------



## valis

is it bad that I laughed so hard at my own joke that someone stuck their head in my office?

I think I need a life.


----------



## ekim68

Made me smile all the way over here...


----------



## valis

Mission accomplished, then.


----------



## Drabdr

You're cracking yourself up... that's funny!


----------



## ckphilli

I love all of it. I love that he has fun as well as giving footballs to kids. It's something the NFL has been missing, in my opinion: fun. But I'm biased of course.  Hope you guys are doing well, been a while.


----------



## valis

Indeed. Where you been hiding, my friend?


----------



## ckphilli

Under a lot of work and life.  But good, all is well.


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you Chris and yes I might be biased too because he beat my Ducks....


----------



## Drabdr

Great to hear from you. I hope you're doing well.



ckphilli said:


> I love all of it. I love that he has fun as well as giving footballs to kids. It's something the NFL has been missing, in my opinion: fun. But I'm biased of course.  Hope you guys are doing well, been a while.


I saw where Cam ran over and gave the touchdown football to a little boy. Don't you know he just made that kid a lifetime football fan?
Exceptionally talented, and still remembers his fans.


----------



## valis

Except in Seattle........http://deadspin.com/seahawks-fan-writes-open-letter-to-mr-classless-cam-1753804610

(Sorry, Mike)


----------



## ekim68

I just saw that and good grief, I guess some people just have too much time on their hands......(And they're sore losers...) But still, I'm a Seahawk fan....


----------



## valis

I know....Heck, I can never forget after the _enormous _amount of smack I was talking prior to the Seahawks wiping the floor with my Donkeys a couple years back.........


----------



## ekim68

Defense............!!!!!!!!! Way to go Wild Horses......!


----------



## Drabdr

Defense is right.
I don't know if I have ever seen a game where the defense truly won the game.

I have a huge amount of respect for Manning. But he wasn't very effective last night. I hope he gives some thought to retiring.


----------



## Cookiegal

All I can say is way to go Bruno.


----------



## Drabdr

Cookiegal said:


> All I can say is way to go Bruno.


Ya know... I'm not a big Bruno fan, as he always sang really high pitched for me. But I liked his show yesterday.

Also... I have to tip my hat to Lady Gaga. I really think she did a great job of singing The National Anthem.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, Lady Gaga did a wonderful rendition. She has a great voice. I even love the commercial she does with Tony Bennett. Her voice is as pure as they come. It's also nice to see her performing without all of the gimmicks she used when she first started. She doesn't need those and they only detract from her enormous talent.

Bruno has the moves though. I don't know why all the hype about Byoncé's peformance when all she did was spread her legs, hop around a bit and shake her booty. I did love the dance-off between the two though but Bruno won it by a long shot. 

Unfortunately, I felt that Chris Martin was out of place there. Maybe if he had something other than jeans and a T-shirt in his closet it might have been better.


----------



## valis

Wasn't the prettiest of games, BUT.....the Broncos are champs. That's a good thing.


----------



## ekim68

Pittsburgh Steelers recruit robot player




> The Pittsburgh Steelers have a new MVP ... and it's a robot. In this case, MVP stands for "Mobile Virtual Player" - a remote controlled robotic dummy designed to help players practice tackling and other plays with less risk of repetitive injuries.


----------



## ekim68

NFL reportedly using ball tracking chips in pre-season games



> The NFL is using sensors inside footballs during pre-season to track quarterback throwing speeds, running back acceleration, ball position and other stats, according to _Recode_. The chips are reportedly made by Zebra, a company that already already tracks player statistics for the league using shoulder pad-mounted chips. The NFL used the same ball tracking tech before at the Pro Bowl last year, but the experiment is a first for pre-season. Officials haven't decided if they'll continue it once the regular season starts.


----------



## valis

Huh....could be interesting, as long as they don't botch it a la the NHL a while back.


----------



## ekim68

Do you happen to know what kind of technology they use in Soccer/Futbol? The stats they gather include the number of kilometers that one person runs during the game and some of them are up to the 14 and 15 range.


----------



## valis

that i do not, unfortunately.


----------



## valis

I would imagine those are like fit-bits or some such, as I don't see any other way to track it.


----------



## ekim68

ekim is getting into detective mode now.....


----------



## valis

look out. I also seem to recall, however, those stats for NBA players, but that may have just been a 'guesstimate'......


----------



## ekim68

Okay, it seems as though there are a number of different ways to track Them.


----------



## valis

excellent read on why the NFL quality of play has degraded to where it has......

http://deadspin.com/if-the-nfl-is-worse-now-the-reason-why-is-obvious-1786338046



> The article also argues that the problem starts not in the NFL but in college, where players are increasingly declaring early for the draft-per Clark, this year's draft featured 107 players who left for the NFL before their eligibility was up. The cause of this is obvious: College players know they're only one snap away from their careers ending, so they need to lock in NFL money at the earliest possible opportunity. The solution to this is even more obvious: *help facilitate the paying of college players, or start a professional, NFL-run minor league.*
> 
> How NFL owners feel about all of this is unclear.


discussion, anyone? I can't see the NCAA paying collegiate players; you pay one sport, you are required to pay all, and Title IX would have a HUGE role in that. So I think option B is the way to go.

But again, discussion, please.


----------



## ekim68

I agree that paying college players isn't the way to go, and there's this from the article:



> The solution to this problem is so simple that you've surely concluded it on your own: the owners have to spend more money. If they were willing to cut into their profits, the cap could be raised or roster sizes increased so that teams were able to retain more experienced players while still having room to develop unseasoned rookies who are now, per the coaches, thrown into action before they're physically or mentally ready because they're too cheap to not be on rosters. The owners simply need to create more jobs. What could be more American?


(I wrote a song titled "Blame Greed" and it seems to touch on so many of the different Capitalistic Venues..)
However, getting back to the Football discussion, I don't believe that all of the NFL quality of play is degraded because there are many success stories due to quality of the General Managers and Coaches....


----------



## valis

I think it has; I think it's totally due to the fact that kids are not only coming out younger, but also being put into play a lot younger. Case in point, look who's starting for the Broncos tonight, and the Eagles Sunday.......


----------



## ekim68

The Deflategate
Scientists
Unlock Their Lab



> The researchers whose work led to Tom
> Brady's suspension have never spoken
> publicly. Now they're eager to say they were
> right, no matter what Patriots fans believe.


----------



## ekim68

Well my Seahawks went down but I'm now rooting for Green Bay and what a game they played today.... And my new Battle Cry for the Superbowl is: "Anyone but the Patriots"....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Speaking of which.....


Georgia veterinary clinic ribs Patriots with pro-neutering 'deflate balls' sign


----------



## ekim68

Superbowl Sunday...... Go Falcons......:up:


----------



## valis

Wotta game. What an unbelievable catch by Edelman. Immaculate Reception Redux.

( Immaculate Recepion Redux © valisco, 2017, all rights reserved)


----------



## ekim68

It was a Heck of a Game....:up:


----------



## valis

got in the car for the ride home and fired it up, heard kool and the gang singing 'celebration'...double checked to see that I was still tuned to ESPN Houston, and then the announcers broke in with the news that Osweiller had been traded to the Browns..........only in Houston.


----------



## ekim68

So the Browns troubles with QB's will continue......


----------



## valis

Yeah, their GM seems to be giving the Texans GM a running for Twit of the Decade.....


----------



## ekim68

Ah Geez, I gotta get used to new names with new teams and now more rules.....


NFL rule changes for 2017 season officially announced



> The NFL officially announced approved rule changes for the 2017 season as voted on by owners at league meetings this week. Here's a complete list.


----------



## valis

looks like romo has called it a career.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...b-tony-romo-leaving-football-broadcast-career


----------



## ekim68

Good for him...:up: He was good in his heyday, but he got beat up and broken and it's not like he needs the money....


----------



## valis

and you KNOW that if a big-name QB gets hurt this year, his phone will start ringing.


----------



## ekim68

Too bad my eligibility has run out. I could sure use a paycheck like that....


----------



## Drabdr

Tony Romo was, is, and always will be one of my favorite QB's. He was always given a lackluster defensive squad.

He is amazing. But he is old, and injury prone. Not even the Boy's O Line could protect him.

My next prayer is that he takes Chris Collingsworth's place in announcing!!


----------



## valis

Hey now, I actually like Collingsworth......

Besides, he is already replacing Simms, and ZERO argument with that one.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Hey now, I actually like Collingsworth......
> 
> Besides, he is already replacing Simms, and ZERO argument with that one.


I can't remember which one of those guys drove me nuts the most. It may have been Simms. 

Romo seems like a pretty sharp, perceptive guy. I was surprised that Aikman turned out to be decent announcer. Maybe Romo will too.


----------



## valis

Apparently Aikman is just a beast at preparations.....probably the best announcer out there for that, now that Joe Morgan has been retired a bit. 

Also apparently, there are a few people (announcers) that are NOT pleased that Romo went right to the top......they say he should have paid his due. I'm of the mindset that his career as QB are his dues.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Apparently Aikman is just a beast at preparations.....probably the best announcer out there for that, now that Joe Morgan has been retired a bit.
> 
> Also apparently, there are a few people (announcers) that are NOT pleased that Romo went right to the top......they say he should have paid his due. I'm of the mindset that his career as QB are his dues.


Romo won me over on the press conference he gave when he announced that Dak was going to be the starting QB. That dude is quite eloquent and is smarter than the average rock.

You make a great point. But.... gotta be honest, I'm not overly impressed with a lot of those announcers anyway. CBS is not stupid; they want ratings. So to bring up Romo that quickly, they obviously see something in him they want. 

I'm excited about it. And I'm happy for Tony!


----------



## ekim68

Study: CTE Found In Nearly All Donated NFL Player Brains



> As the country starts to get back into its most popular professional team sport, there is a reminder of how dangerous football can be.
> 
> An updated study published Tuesday by the Journal of the American Medical Association on football players and the degenerative brain disease chronic traumatic encephalopathy reveals a striking result among NFL players.
> 
> The study examined the brains of deceased former football players (CTE can only be diagnosed after death) and found that 110 out of 111 brains of those who played in the NFL had CTE.


----------



## ekim68

A good write up about an ex-Duck.......


'The Sky's the Limit': Marcus Mariota Is Ready for Superstardom


----------



## ekim68

Well I know who I'm NOT betting on.....


Vegas gives Jets very little chance to win Super Bowl



> The NFL season kicks off this week with something special -- a potentially historic Super Bowl long shot that could be a double-digit underdog against the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> The New York Jets are 1,000-1 to win the Super Bowl at the Westgate SuperBook in Las Vegas, preseason odds that are longer than any ever seen before, according to some Vegas oddsmakers.


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't help myself....


----------



## ekim68

This is a very good read and timely....


Is This the End of the NFL?


----------



## valis

Man, I love reading Leitch. Very talented; you ever read any of his movie reviews?


----------



## ekim68

Nope, but now I'll have to look for more things by him due to your recommendation....


----------



## ekim68

Juicy stuff....


[URL='https://deadspin.com/yes-yes-give-me-all-the-good-patriots-gossip-1821802419']Yes, Yes, Give Me All The Good Patriots Gossip[/URL]



> The only thing the NFLosphere is going to be talking about today is this, so you might as well go ahead and read it now. For ESPN, Seth Wickersham delves into the escalating drama at Patriot Place, and hints that the dysfunction between Tom Brady and Bill Belichick has reached the stage where it's time to wonder if both will be around next year. Whether that's a real possibility or not, the story is a fascinating chronicle of a clash between two furiously competitive, unprecedentedly successful personalities, with the egos to match.


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.... 


Saints punter is on the way back to Minnesota after raising $100,000-plus from fans


----------



## valis

lololollooolllll....http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/22213241/vince-mcmahon-gimmick-free-xfl-return-2020


----------



## ekim68

I found the Refs for the XFL....


----------



## valis

Hahahahah......that was good.


----------



## valis

Does anyone think it is really going to happen?

Well, seeing as how the Grand Cheeto made president, who the heck knows.....but I do not expect it to happen.


----------



## ekim68

National Football ratings are down and so is attendance so if it does make a splash, it won't be big and won't last long...IMO, but of course...


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> National Football ratings are down and so is attendance so if it does make a splash, it won't be big and won't last long...IMO, but of course...


I just dont see it happening. Football is a gladiatorial sport and I just dont see a more violent version being successful, especially with all the focus on CTE.

I still think the way to fix that is dump the helmets, but thats just me.


----------



## ekim68

Not sure how dumping the helmets would fix things. Remember the early helmets made out of leather? They are trying to improve diagnosis of concussions with their little tents on the sideline and once again we're seeing the evolution of events. Truth is that you can make Athletes bigger, stronger, and faster and with that comes the more Violent Hits.... 

I've been thinking about maybe an Exoskeleton type of helmet that attaches the head to the shoulders with impacts that are spread to the shoulders and main body more...That would also restrict the Whiplash effects, IMO...


----------



## valis

The way I see it tackling has gone the way of the dodo. Always head down, using the helmet as a weapon. One doesnt see that in rugby or Aussie rules, and I am convinced the reason is a false sense of security.

In the leatherhead days, again, there was proper tackling, i.e. see what you hit. One needs to look no further than the Vikes miraculous win to see evidence that players no longer practice that.

For whatever reason, I watch a lot of rugby and Aussie football, and I gotta say both are more physical thahn the NFL. Yet both are much less likely to suffer concussions to a player.


----------



## ekim68

You got a point...:up: I never lead with my head....Both physical and mental....


----------



## valis

Btw, that exoskeleton idea reminds me of Steakley's Armor....something to consider indeed.


----------



## ekim68

Eagles......!


----------



## valis

Wonder what downtown Philly is gonna look like tomorrow.


----------



## valis

Great game, as well.


----------



## ekim68

It was a great game and I do pity the City tonight. We had more ex-Ducks on the Eagles than on the Pats... 

Dilly Dilly


----------



## ekim68

The results of a five game winning streak, eh? 


49ers sign Jimmy Garoppolo to $137.5 million deal


----------



## Drabdr

So how is everybody's team doing in the draft? Many of the local Cowboys fans haven't been too thrilled. But it's looked pretty good to me!


----------



## valis

Broncos kicked some patootie, IMO.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Broncos kicked some patootie, IMO.


Several people said the Browns did really well.


----------



## valis

in all honesty, how could they not?


----------



## ekim68

A couple of Ducks made it in the draft and I think that Royce Freeman is gonna have an immediate impact for the Broncos...


----------



## ekim68

A good read... 


NFL Rookies Who Will Be Household Names by Season's End


----------



## ekim68

This guy is such a Class Act... :up:


J.J. Watt to pay for funerals of victims in Santa Fe High School shooting


----------



## valis

he is indeed.

Lots of emotion down here, obviously.


----------



## ekim68

I watched many games where Clark made some really athletic plays. R.I.P. Dwight...


Former 49ers great Dwight Clark dies at 61 after battle with ALS


----------



## ekim68

A different kind of Football, but Wow, just Wow... 


Watch Cristiano Ronaldo score his 3rd goal vs. Spain


----------



## ekim68

What a Soap Opera.... 


The Family Ownership Dramas That Roil the NFL



> Vaulting ambitions, shifting allegiances, dynastic dreams-like any high-stakes family business, NFL team ownership can be riven by rivalries, competition and succession struggles. In an era of soaring franchise values and intense public scrutiny, internal feuds that foster instability and uncertainty remain a major headache for the league


----------



## ekim68

I wonder if this will help..  


Bud Light will give Browns fans free beer - the minute the team wins a game


----------



## ekim68

Well my Brother-in-law talked me into joining a NFL pool, which I haven't done in five years so here goes. Anyone else in Pools?


----------



## valis

yessir. we do an annual suicide pool, just to keep it idiot proof. what is your pool and the rules?


----------



## ekim68

It's a little freebee on Yahoo and its history is growing older...(As is my Brother-in-law.)


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, not the way you want to start the season..


Six Vikings exit preseason game with injuries, some season-ending


----------



## ekim68

Boy Howdy.... My thoughts on the value on Money are prehistoric/prehisteric these days/daze... 


Record extension for Packers, Aaron Rodgers could reach $180M total



> GREEN BAY, Wis. -- Aaron Rodgers has signed an extension with the Green Bay Packers, general manager Brian Gutekunst announced Wednesday. The record-breaking four-year, $134 million extension could be worth up to $180 million in total money, a source told ESPN's Adam Schefter.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, what a game tonight. A Tale of two Halfs... After one game I think that Aaron Rogers should be MVP..


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I've been checking in with the Ravens/Steelers game tonight and it's back to hard hitting Football... These Teams just don't like each other..


----------



## ekim68

This Season is Fun already...... 


Drew Brees passes Peyton Manning as NFL's all-time passing leader


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Aaron Rodgers is Superman...


----------



## ekim68

I watched most of this game tonight and this Kid is for real.. 


Patrick Mahomes tops Kurt Warner with 22 TD passes through first 8 career games


----------



## valis

Man, the Saints are not messing around this year.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/25205567/former-cowboy-dez-bryant-signing-deal-saints


----------



## ekim68

Yep, and they looked good against the Rams the other day.. :up:


----------



## valis

some of the records set last night (data from Deadspin)


The Rams and Chiefs combined for 105 points, the third-highest total in NFL history, and the second-highest of the Super Bowl era.

It was the highest-scoring game in _Monday Night Football _history, which comprises 773 games.

It was the first time in NFL history that two teams scored 50 points in the same game.

It was, then, the first time in NFL history that a team scored at least 50 points and lost. They are now 217-1.

The Chiefs are now the second team in NFL history, and the first of the Super Bowl era, to lose two games in a season in which they scored at least 40 points.

The Chiefs have averaged more points in losses (45.5) than in wins (34.8).

The game's over-under closed at 64, which was the highest since they've been keeping those records (1986). The game hit the over before the end of the third quarter.
Together, the Rams and Chiefs' offenses gained 1,001 yards. Jared Goff and Patrick Mahomes combined to throw for 891 yards and 10 touchdowns.

Mahomes's passer rating of 117.6 was the highest in NFL history of any QB who threw three interceptions.

Mahomes's six touchdown passes were the most in _Monday Night Football_ history.

Mahomes became just the third player in NFL history, and the second of the Super Bowl era, to have two separate six-TD games in a season.

Mahomes is now tied for second in NFL history for most four-TD games in a season.


----------



## ekim68

And besides those stats, it was a darn good game.. :up:


----------



## valis

that it was.....made for a sleepy valis this am though.


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.. :up:


[URL='https://deadspin.com/the-miami-miracle-was-12-years-in-the-making-1830979732']The Miami Miracle Was 12 Years In The Making[/URL]


----------



## valis

in the weird stat of the day, the SF tight end had 210 yards at the end of the first half. The record for TE yards in a game is 214. 

That guy from SF finished the game with 210 yards.


----------



## ekim68

Another good read.. 


The NFL's highest paid quarterbacks will be watching some of the cheapest in the playoffs


----------



## ekim68

Proud Duck Fan..


The Best Kept Sleeper Safety For 2019


----------



## ekim68

As an aside... 


How Fast Could Hannah Cunliffe Run The 40 Yard Dash?



> The 40 yard dash, a fake event created by NFL scouts to make up for their deficiencies in scouting less measurable qualities, has become the gold standard for quantifying speed in America's most popular sport. But are football players any good at it? Compared to the men and women of track and field, not really.


----------



## ekim68

Oh, the Business side of things... 


For the NFL and all of football, a new threat: an evaporating insurance market



> From the NFL to rec leagues, football is facing a stark, new threat: an evaporating insurance market that is fundamentally altering the economics of the sport, squeezing and even killing off programs faced with higher costs and a scarcity of available coverage, an Outside the Lines investigation has found.


----------



## ekim68

Time to lighten up...  


25 Super Bowl halftime shows ranked from truly terrible to totally transcendent[/quote]


----------



## ekim68

All good selections... :up:


Pro Football Hall of Fame's 8-person class includes Ed Reed, Ty Law, Champ Bailey, Tony Gonzalez


----------



## valis

Gronk hung them up. Good for him IMO. Also a first ballot HOFer IMO.


----------



## ekim68

A long but very good read on a Clash of Egos...


What Happened in Green Bay


----------



## ekim68

*sigh*


Patriots Got Lucky With an Easy Schedule Yet Again


----------



## valis

'lucky'.


----------



## ekim68

Carli Lloyd drills 55-yard FG at Eagles practice



> The Philadelphia Eagles might have a backup kicker in the wings if Jake Elliott has any trouble this season.
> 
> World champion soccer star Carli Lloyd, a die-hard Eagles fan, visited Philadelphia's camp on Tuesday and showed off her leg. She kicked 40-yard field goals flawlessly, with room to spare, and even hit a 55-yarder, the team said.


----------



## ekim68

I've believed this from the beginning and don't forget he hates the Steelers now and he'll play against them often... 


Jerry Rice believes Antonio Brown always wanted to be on Patriots: 'We all got played'


----------



## ekim68

Pathetic... :down:


Opinion: Antonio Brown's featured role in debut reveals Patriots' shamelessness



> MIAMI GARDENS, Fla. - Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots show no sign of a conscience and even less care for decorum.
> 
> Not that we didn't already know this, what with Deflategate, the practice spies and those visitor headsets that always seem to malfunction in Foxborough. But Belichick's prominent use of Antonio Brown on Sunday left no doubt where his moral compass points: straight up, by way of his middle finger.


----------



## ekim68

A HOF kind of guy... 


Drew Brees sets records for most career TD passes, single-game completion percentage


----------



## valis

41 next month and still doing this...amazing...


----------



## ekim68

Super Bowl ticket prices nearing $9,000 - here's what's driving the cost



> Super Bowl ticket prices are heating up.
> 
> The average price is $8,940 for tickets to the Super Bowl between the San Francisco 49ers and Kansas City Chiefs on Feb 2. In fact, tickets purchased through Ticketmaster LYV, +1.61%, the official ticketing partner of the NFL, is higher than any other year in the past six years, the company said Tuesday.


----------



## ekim68

I agree with all of these selections... :up:

Former [URL='https://www.espn.com/nfl/team/_/name/pit/pittsburgh-steelers']Steelers safety Troy Polamalu and former Broncos safety Steve Atwater, former Rams wide receiver Isaac Bruce, former Seahawks/Vikings guard Steve Hutchinson and former Colts running back Edgerrin James are the Hall's Class of 2020.[/url]


----------



## valis

Oddly enough, the only surprise for me was Atwater...glad Hutch got in, redefined his position and free agency...


----------



## ekim68

NFL CBA approved: What players get in new deal, how expanded playoffs and schedule will work



> NFL players voted to approve a proposed new collective bargaining agreement with the league's owners, ensuring NFL labor peace through at least 2030. The vote was tight, with 1,019 "yes" votes and 959 "no" votes.



[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

Nope, couldn't see this coming... 


Panthers release former No. 1 pick, NFL MVP Cam Newton


----------



## ekim68

Oops.... 


Jon Runyan Jr., Packers' 6th-round pick in NFL draft, accidentally declines team's call


----------



## ekim68

Money Money Money........................... 


Is Patrick Mahomes' $500 million contract actually team-friendly?


----------



## valis

answer; nope.


----------



## ekim68

Chris Jones is wanting more than his current salary, and I think he's worth it, but with the Mahomes thing they probably don't have the money, and there's been rumors that he might be traded to the Seahawks...


----------



## valis

from a GM standpoint;

half a BILLION dollars?

say what?


----------



## ekim68

I hear you.... Kind of reminds me of the way Hawking said things in terms of one thousand million million.....


----------



## ekim68

Memories... 


50 Years of _Monday Night Football_'s Memorable Theme Music


----------



## ekim68

What a game for Kamara today... :up: They didn't need Brees today.. 


Alvin Kamara ties NFL record with 6 rushing TDs in New Orleans Saints' 52-33 win


----------



## HOBOcs

Brady vs Brees
Buc vs Saints

Whose your pick?


----------



## ekim68

Well after the fact, the old guy got the nod. I'm thinking that Brees will retire now..


----------



## valis

Alex Smith gets comeback player of all time imo....


----------



## ekim68

Class Act, and Accurate... :up:


----------



## valis

That 30 for 30 on him is humbling....far better man than I...


----------



## ekim68

I'll have to check that out. :up: It's been fun watching him for so many years no matter what team. It's good he's leaving with his leg more or less in working order..


----------



## valis

i gotta warn you....it's very, very gruesome.....the fact that he kept the leg is is a medical marvel. At one time it was the tib/fib and some hamburger.

And yes they do show that. It was _nasty._


----------



## ekim68

Nothing starts the season like the Hall of Fame ceremonies.... 


Class of 2020, Centennial Class enshrined in Pro Football Hall of Fame


----------



## ekim68

Good read about a local boy... 


The magic and mystery of Los Angeles Chargers quarterback Justin Herbert


----------



## ekim68

Both games were good today and both Favorites went down...


----------



## ekim68

Just finished watching the Bills/Chief game and it was the best I've seen all year. The Chiefs won in overtime and a record was set for scoring 25 points in the last 2 minutes...


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Just finished watching the Bills/Chief game and it was the best I've seen all year. The Chiefs won in overtime and a record was set for scoring 25 points in the last 2 minutes...


Man, all 4 of those games were incredible.....best weekend I've seen in, well heck, maybe ever....


----------



## ekim68

A good recap on the weekend... 

https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2022/01/24/nfl-divisional-playoffs-weekend-fmia-peter-king/]
FMIA Divisional Round: Four Classics, All With Walk-Off Endings, Deliver The Best NFL Playoffs Weekend Ever


----------



## Drabdr

Just wanted to shout out to Tom Brady. Being a Cowboys fan, it got old seeing him be so ridiculously good.  But... at the end of the day he was simply excellent. Also, every time I saw him on TV playing some role, he seemed genuinely nice with a good sense of humor, willing to make fun of himself. 
I ran across this picture and thought it good to see him more than a QB, in a much more important role as a husband and a father. I really, sincerely wish him well in his retirement. 

Tom Brady, the greatest quarterback of all time. Enjoy your well earned retirement.


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> Just wanted to shout out to Tom Brady. Being a Cowboys fan, it got old seeing him be so ridiculously good.  But... at the end of the day he was simply excellent. Also, every time I saw him on TV playing some role, he seemed genuinely nice with a good sense of humor, willing to make fun of himself.
> I ran across this picture and thought it good to see him more than a QB, in a much more important role as a husband and a father. I really, sincerely wish him well in his retirement.
> 
> Tom Brady, the greatest quarterback of all time. Enjoy your well earned retirement.


Well stated. Gonna be odd without him and Big Ben.


----------



## valis

In theory, if Rodgers calls it a career (I see him landing in Denver FWIW) we could have 3 HOF QBs call it a day. Doubt that has ever occurred.

Assuming Brady gets in to the HOF of course.


----------



## ekim68

I hope Rodgers retires.


----------



## valis

Nah hes Denver bound...

Broncos are the only team to have 2 QBs retire on top (after a SB win)...he'll make it 3.


----------



## valis

You heard it here first.


----------



## ekim68

Superbowl time...  (video)

Super Bowl on Mars


----------



## Cookiegal

I usually tune in for the half-time show but not this year. I hate rap and hip-hop.


----------



## ekim68

We get together with friends for the game and everyone contributes food and drink. This year I'm making Garlic Knots and they're ready to go..


----------



## Cookiegal

Those look so good Mike.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Karen, they went over well. My niece was with us and she knew all of the Rappers at half time and I sat and watched and came to the conclusion that I just don't understand the Music part..


----------



## ekim68

And a wrap up of the football season... 


What Happens to the Losing Team's Pre-Printed Championship Shirts?


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> came to the conclusion that I just don't understand the Music part..


I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## ekim68

Hey Tim, I think your Broncos just got a whole lot better... 


Seattle Seahawks agree to trade QB Russell Wilson to Denver Broncos, get three players, picks


----------



## valis

Yup. Also Von may be returning. Regardless, man, they are loaded for bear.


----------



## ekim68

It sure looks like it, but this was pretty much the only way for Seattle to jump start the next Team... (Maybe the Broncs O line can find a way to protect Russel because he got beat up over the last few years when Seattle's line disappeared.)


----------

